# Moonlight Magic is BACK!



## ValW

"Moonlight Magic is Back! Beginning March 17, eligible Members and special Guests can take in the magic of Disney Parks after dark with exclusive complimentary after-hours access. Enjoy select new and classic attractions with shorter-than-usual wait times, character sightings, reimagined entertainment and special treats, all during The World's Most Magical Celebration!" http://di.sn/6005KTOSU


----------



## DonMacGregor

Now we just need one at DCA!


----------



## Prince John Robin Hood

And we're there in March


----------



## Allison270

I wonder how hard it’s going to be to get tickets.


----------



## dina444444

Annoyed with the March 31 date. I will be there then but can't go, it's the night of the Everest 5k.


----------



## bks9581

Anyone been able to see the details? It says to go to the DVC page, but there isn't any info there.


----------



## dina444444

bks9581 said:


> Anyone been able to see the details? It says to go to the DVC page, but there isn't any info there.


https://disneyvacationclub.disney.go.com/discounts-perks-offers/member-events/moonlight-magic/


----------



## TinkB278

Super excited about this but sad I wasn’t lucky enough for it to fall over my May trip.


----------



## TinkB278

Quick question, is this a blue card perk or can everyone sign up?


----------



## dina444444

TinkB278 said:


> Quick question, is this a blue card perk or can everyone sign up?


Blue card perk.


----------



## bks9581

dina444444 said:


> https://disneyvacationclub.disney.go.com/discounts-perks-offers/member-events/moonlight-magic/



Thanks so much!


----------



## lopo

dina444444 said:


> https://disneyvacationclub.disney.go.com/discounts-perks-offers/member-events/moonlight-magic/


Not surprisingly, when I click on the link, I get: 
*This page isn’t working right now*
*disneyvacationclub.disney.go.com* can't currently handle this request.
HTTP ERROR 502

I also logged into the DVC site and, selected the Moonlight Magic filter and the page indicated "Sorry, No Results Match Your Filter Selections"


----------



## WilsonFlyer

This is typical. INFO ON THE PAGE NOW! Nuttin'.


----------



## Sandisw

WilsonFlyer said:


> This is typical. INFO ON THE PAGE NOW! Nuttin'.



I have it on my DVC front page.


----------



## TroJo

dina444444 said:


> Blue card perk.


Odd question - I have two memberships. One blue card - one white card. Does the reservation have to be made with points from the membership with the blue card for early registration?


----------



## MikeRx

I waitlisted Nov 10th VGC  just in case DLR gets an evening too....Nothing on the page about California, but historically it was the 2nd Thursday of November when it occurred, fingers crossed....


----------



## Michellem618

So the last date listed is 9/28. So will they add dates for Oct-Dec or they just don’t have them ?


----------



## dina444444

Michellem618 said:


> So the last date listed is 9/28. So will they add dates for Oct-Dec or they just don’t have them ?


Typically November is at Disneyland/DCA.


----------



## bdmc22

Michellem618 said:


> So the last date listed is 9/28. So will they add dates for Oct-Dec or they just don’t have them ?


Where do you see the Sept Dates? The last date I see is Aug. 31st. Nevermind I found it at the bottom of the email, so excited the Hollywood studios event in May falls on my welcome home trip


----------



## MikeRx

TroJo said:


> Odd question - I have two memberships. One blue card - one white card. Does the reservation have to be made with points from the membership with the blue card for early registration?


No, to the best of my knowledge you just need a room on property for priority access via points, cash, kidney, first born...what have you...


----------



## _auroraborealis_

Michellem618 said:


> So the last date listed is 9/28. So will they add dates for Oct-Dec or they just don’t have them ?


Generally they don't do it during F&W or party season.


----------



## MikeRx

bdmc22 said:


> Where do you see the Sept Dates? The last date I see is Aug. 31st.


It was not on the webpage, it was listed on the email sent a few minutes ago



*Mark Your Calendars for More 2022 Moonlight Magic*​




​




_Disney’s Hollywood Studios_®: 5/24, 6/16, 7/14
_Disney’s Animal Kingdom_® Park: 7/26, 8/31, 9/28​


----------



## bdmc22

MikeRx said:


> It was not on the webpage, it was listed on the email sent a few minutes ago
> ​
> ​
> ​
> *Mark Your Calendars for More 2022 Moonlight Magic*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> ​
> _Disney’s Hollywood Studios_®: 5/24, 6/16, 7/14
> _Disney’s Animal Kingdom_® Park: 7/26, 8/31, 9/28​


Yep thank you for your response!!! found it right after I posted the message


----------



## MikeRx

We are in Arizona and unable to turn a trip into a "few days" with other plans already set. 10hrs in the air for one night of DVC shenanigans is hard to justify, but the AK event is tempting, very tempting...
I really hope they offer a DCA or DL evening in November.


----------



## RangerPooh

TroJo said:


> Odd question - I have two memberships. One blue card - one white card. Does the reservation have to be made with points from the membership with the blue card for early registration?


This is my question.

I also read that the limit is 4 guests. What happens if there's 6 on our reservation? I guess I can select the two kids I like the most to attend with DH and I, lol.


----------



## Steveburnsred

Does anyone know how many non-dvc guests we can bring? If there are two names on a DVC contract does that mean we can bring 3 guests each or is it only 3 guests total?


----------



## dina444444

Steveburnsred said:


> Does anyone know how many non-dvc guests we can bring? If there are two names on a DVC contract does that mean we can bring 3 guests each or is it only 3 guests total?


It’s up to 5 people total it looks like unless you have more listed on a room reservation.


----------



## DonMacGregor

dina444444 said:


> Typically November is at Disneyland/DCA.


Fingers crossed!


----------



## CLAYINCT

Does anyone know what times the Moonlight Magic will run? I know before COVID they went quite late, not sure what time they will start and end for these events.


----------



## RoseGold

Wow.  Didn’t see this one coming at all.  Real change in direction.  Must be prepping to sell VGF.  They need something in the blue card column.


----------



## dina444444

CLAYINCT said:


> Does anyone know what times the Moonlight Magic will run? I know before COVID they went quite late, not sure what time they will start and end for these events.


It’s usually for 3-4 hours after park close and you get admission typically 2-4 hours prior to park close.


----------



## Steveburnsred

dina444444 said:


> It’s up to 5 people total it looks like unless you have more listed on a room reservation.


So its based on room reservation only? My wife and I are both on the same contract but trying to figure out if it's possible to bring 2 children and grandparents that are staying at another resort separately.


----------



## dina444444

Steveburnsred said:


> So its based on room reservation only? My wife and I are both on the same contract but trying to figure out if it's possible to bring 2 children and grandparents that are staying at another resort separately.


You would be limited to 5 people total unless more are listed on your room reservation.


----------



## dez1978

Well dang it. I'll be in orlando on the May date for HS but staying at Universal...


----------



## kayteekt

Ok, so refresh my memory. In the past, did you have to have a DVC stay to be able to register on the earlier date (which is essentially the only way to get in, in the past). We have a DVC reservation 3/20-25, I can't find anything comparable points wise to switch days around. If I book a regular ressie, maybe even S&D, would that work for the early registration?


----------



## larsonb74

A Member can register themselves and up to 4 additional Guests per Membership (for a total of 5)—or up to the number of Guests on his or her Resort reservation, provided it was finalized prior to February 20, 2022. Modifications to your Resort reservation party size after February 20, 2022 will not increase party size for the event. Children younger than 3 years old do not need to be registered for this event


----------



## larsonb74

That information not directly from Disney but from a reputable blog mentioning the dates and persons eligible.   So since today is only the 15th......


----------



## polynor

We'll be there for the March date -- but wasn't planning on Disney but now....
a) do you have to have a park ticket? (we have AP vouchers that I don't want to activate until our Maytrip)
b) can we just do a cash hotel reservation and get in?


----------



## DisTime25

Question: I have a reservation booked on direct points that checks out 3/31 and then we check into another DVC resort with resale points on 3/31.  Hoping to do the Epcot Moonlight Magic on 3/31.  Does anyone know if they will treat our reservation as direct membership since we are checking out on 3/31?  Thanks


----------



## larsonb74

DisTime25 said:


> Question: I have a reservation booked on direct points that checks out 3/31 and then we check into another DVC resort with resale points on 3/31.  Hoping to do the Epcot Moonlight Magic on 3/31.  Does anyone know if they will treat our reservation as direct membership since we are checking out on 3/31?  Thanks


Are you blue card direct point owner?  From your first statement I'm guessing you are.   Shouldn't matter on booking.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

DonMacGregor said:


> Now we just need one at DCA!


Yes!! 



TroJo said:


> Odd question - I have two memberships. One blue card - one white card. Does the reservation have to be made with points from the membership with the blue card for early registration?


The fine print doesn't say anything about reservations needing to be booked with direct points.  It only says you must present your DVC membership card along with ID.  But registration is required, and knowing Disney IT, there COULD be a chance for some complication if you are booked with "resale points" but are trying to register for Moonlight magic.  I'm hoping this won't be an issue.....  But then again, a blue card member not staying at a DVC property but staying at AoA on cash should still be able to register and go so I don't forsee a problem here.


----------



## disneydreamer781

I'm so happy about this even though my trip is in early May but it's good to see perks like this coming back!


----------



## n2mm

dina444444 said:


> Blue card perk.



blue digital card required and the member on the card must attend.


----------



## DisTime25

larsonb74 said:


> Are you blue card direct point owner?  From your first statement I'm guessing you are.   Shouldn't matter on booking.


Thanks for the response and yes we are blue card owner.


----------



## n2mm

The email has a section, know before you go.  It answers a lot of these question.  Member must produce their digital membership card, member listed on the card must attend.  One reservation per membership per event.  You can register the number of people listed on your reservation.


----------



## polynor

I just book Yacht club for the night -- hope I get it -- glad we decided to make this a road trip to give ourselves more flexibility!!


----------



## n2mm

double post.


----------



## TexasChick123

In the past, there were issues of using non-blue card points even though there shouldn’t be. The blue card benefits are supposed to follow the member for these events rather than the actual points themselves when you own multiple contracts. HOWEVER, I’ve had issues several times when using different memberships to book rooms that fall on these dates despite having blue card privileges. They always allowed it, but it took a call before booking that could take a really long time, and you have to talk to someone who knows what the heck you’re talking about.


----------



## Steveburnsred

larsonb74 said:


> A Member can register themselves and up to 4 additional Guests per Membership (for a total of 5)—or up to the number of Guests on his or her Resort reservation, provided it was finalized prior to February 20, 2022. Modifications to your Resort reservation party size after February 20, 2022 will not increase party size for the event. Children younger than 3 years old do not need to be registered for this event


What happens if the reservation is booked through cash and not dvc points? Can you still book through DVC member website or have to call?


----------



## Sandisw

TroJo said:


> Odd question - I have two memberships. One blue card - one white card. Does the reservation have to be made with points from the membership with the blue card for early registration?



I used points from my white card membership when I went to the one in 2020.  It allowed me to register without an issue as I had the blue card as well.


----------



## TexasChick123

Sandisw said:


> I used points from my white card membership when I went to the one in 2020.  It allowed me to register without an issue as I had the blue card as well.



Was this a separate membership or a separate contract? I’ve never used non-blue card points within the same membership number as my blue card points. I have used non-blue card points/white membership when booking and had issues even though I have 2 separate eligible memberships and 2 ineligible ones. I like to make things complicated…



Steveburnsred said:


> What happens if the reservation is booked through cash and not dvc points? Can you still book through DVC member website or have to call?



You’re supposed to be able to book with cash reservations.


----------



## Sandisw

TexasChick123 said:


> Was this a separate membership or a separate contract? I’ve never used non-blue card points within the same membership number as my blue card points. I have used non-blue card points/white membership when booking and had issues even though I have 2 separate eligible memberships and 2 ineligible ones. I like to make things complicated…
> 
> 
> 
> You’re supposed to be able to book with cash reservations.



Mine was a different membership.


----------



## TexasChick123

Sandisw said:


> Mine was a different membership.



I’m jealous. It took me several phone calls and a lot of time to get it sorted out as I wasn’t showing up as eligible booking with a different membership. It was annoying. Hopefully, they’ve fixed it for those of us who had issues…


----------



## peabody58

Yippy!  Out of our upcoming 4 trips in 2022, we won the lottery by being there for the Sept 28th AK Moonlight Magic.  Missed the May date by a few days, and there is nothing available in DVC inventory to reschedule to.


----------



## Ariel620

Michellem618 said:


> So the last date listed is 9/28. So will they add dates for Oct-Dec or they just don’t have them ?


What happened to 9/28?  It is in the email, but not the website.  Did they cancel it?


----------



## PetePanMan

We’re there for an Epcot date.  For those who have been before, can you enter 3 hours early (I.e. likely 6pm based on normal 9pm close)?

thx for any info


----------



## Prince John Robin Hood

Hoping that having a reservation will be enough to get in.


----------



## dina444444

PetePanMan said:


> We’re there for an Epcot date.  For those who have been before, can you enter 3 hours early (I.e. likely 6pm based on normal 9pm close)?
> 
> thx for any info


That was the case in the past.


----------



## DisneyStarWisher

bdmc22 said:


> Where do you see the Sept Dates? The last date I see is Aug. 31st. Nevermind I found it at the bottom of the email, so excited the Hollywood studios event in May falls on my welcome home trip


I didn't receive an email.  I don't see the 9/28 date on the website.  That would be the one we might could do.

Do you not know until about a month before if you can get tickets or not?  We have two dates reserved and aren't sure which ones we want to keep.


----------



## MushuHill

What time does registration typically start?


----------



## Steveburnsred

How do signups with cash reservations work? I looked up what it looked like in 2019 and it seemed like the system let you enter in any number of guests you choose. How would Disney verify the number you enter is within the range of your accommodations? Thanks to everyone that has much more knowledge on this and taking the time to answer questions.


----------



## DreamALittleDisney

We've got a resale contract only so we won't be getting invited. Shame as there is actually an event on on our dates ... dang for the cheap seats


----------



## tinkgirlga

We are going to be there in June, but unfortunately, our dates don’t align with the events.


----------



## kanerf

No dates when I will be there of course.


----------



## DreamALittleDisney

So... As a member, you can register 4 other guests with you (5 people total).

What if there are 2 people on the DVC contract is it them both plus 4 others or just 1 ?


----------



## Marionnette

DreamALittleDisney said:


> So... As a member, you can register 4 other guests with you (5 people total).
> 
> What if there are 2 people on the DVC contract is it them both plus 4 others or just 1 ?


No. Just up to 5 people total per membership (everyone on the deed is under the same membership) or up to the number of people registered in your villa, whichever number is higher.


----------



## sarah4770

I don’t see September dates? Where is everyone seeing them?


----------



## erionm

sarah4770 said:


> I don’t see September dates? Where is everyone seeing them?


The eMail that went out yesterday included 9/28 for DAK.  That date is not on the Moonlight Magic webpage.


----------



## bobbiwoz

erionm said:


> The eMail that went out yesterday included 9/28 for DAK.  That date is not on the Moonlight Magic webpage.


I wish I knew if 9/28 will have one.  Has anyone asked DVC?


----------



## Nennie

In the past when this was offered, was there ever any availability for non-resort guests to get tickets?  Wondering if they will "sell out" with the resort guests or will there be a few leftovers for people without DVC reservations?


----------



## Sandisw

DreamALittleDisney said:


> So... As a member, you can register 4 other guests with you (5 people total).
> 
> What if there are 2 people on the DVC contract is it them both plus 4 others or just 1 ?



To add, make sure all the guests are registered in plenty of time and do not modify the trip within the window either.  Last time, I reallocated points into my trip and it trigged it as a change and would not let me include my guests that I had added days before the deadline.  It wasn't a huge issue as they fixed it, but I won't make that mistake again!!!

I was able to adjust the Sept trip yesterday to include 9/28 for my DD and her BF...they were flexible on dates...so it will be nice if that one happens!!


----------



## erionm

Nennie said:


> In the past when this was offered, was there ever any availability for non-resort guests to get tickets?  Wondering if they will "sell out" with the resort guests or will there be a few leftovers for people without DVC reservations?


Limited availability has been available when the non-resort guest bookings started.


----------



## 4luv2cdisney

Sandisw said:


> To add, make sure all the guests are registered in plenty of time and do not modify the trip within the window either.  Last time, I reallocated points into my trip and it trigged it as a change and would not let me include my guests that I had added days before the deadline.  It wasn't a huge issue as they fixed it, but I won't make that mistake again!!!
> 
> I was able to adjust the Sept trip yesterday to include 9/28 for my DD and her BF...they were flexible on dates...so it will be nice if that one happens!!



My DD and her boyfriend are going to be there March 31 (their last night). It literally JUST came thru via waitlist and has not been combined with the first 4 nights of their trip yet.

Do I have to get this combined by the 20th? I know they have been taking their sweet time combining reservations. If it gets combined (modified) after, will it screw anything up? 

Would you recommend I wait until I've registered or request the merge this morning and keep fingers crossed.

(Reposted from another thread).


----------



## Sandisw

4luv2cdisney said:


> My DD and her boyfriend are going to be there March 31 (their last night). It literally JUST came thru via waitlist and has not been combined with the first 4 nights of their trip yet.
> 
> Do I have to get this combined by the 20th? I know they have been taking their sweet time combining reservations. If it gets combined (modified) after, will it screw anything up?
> 
> Would you recommend I wait until I've registered or request the merge this morning and keep fingers crossed.
> 
> (Reposted from another thread).



If it were me, I would wait and do nothing to the trip until after you have your reservations!! Or call MS, and see if you can get them to do it while you are on the phone.  If they have to put in the request, then I would wait...last time, they looked and saw the modification and that is what messed it up for me.


----------



## DVC92

There should be at least one a week so many more members may attend!


----------



## DVC92

erionm said:


> The eMail that went out yesterday included 9/28 for DAK.  That date is not on the Moonlight Magic webpage.



My email did not include the September date.


----------



## erionm

DVC92 said:


> My email did not include the September date.


Here's the bottom of the eMail i received:


----------



## DVC92

September date is there.


----------



## DreamALittleDisney

Marionnette said:


> No. Just up to 5 people total per membership (everyone on the deed is under the same membership) or up to the number of people registered in your villa, whichever number is higher.


Do the usual rules apply regarding under 3s don't count as needing a ticket?


----------



## erionm

DreamALittleDisney said:


> Do the usual rules apply regarding under 3s don't count as needing a ticket?


You don't need to register infants (under 3).


----------



## Marionnette

DreamALittleDisney said:


> Do the usual rules apply regarding under 3s don't count as needing a ticket?


Under 3 did not need to be registered in previous Moonlight Magic events.


----------



## dez1978

So we have 2 contracts with 4 adults on each contract.  each couple has 2 kids.  So we would be ok with the 4 of us that are members, plus the 4 kids?  

Hoping we can pull this off.  The only points I have to use are in holding so can't book a room until 60 days out.  I'm not sure how far before the events registration begins.  I'm looking at the May one


----------



## erionm

The Moonlight Magic page has been updated to include the 9/28 event date for the Animal Kingdom Park.

https://disneyvacationclub.disney.go.com/discounts-perks-offers/member-events/moonlight-magic/


----------



## TexasChick123

tinkgirlga said:


> We are going to be there in June, but unfortunately, our dates don’t align with the events.



Same here.   Oh well.  Since we are taking a lot of family with us on that trip, it wouldn't have been great to tell them, "See you later while we go to a private event that you can't go to."


----------



## b00kbug

So excited that we'll be able to attend the August date for our Welcome Home trip!


----------



## heynowirv

I'm sorry can someone tell me again how to register for one of those nights?


----------



## erionm

heynowirv said:


> I'm sorry can someone tell me again how to register for one of those nights?


If you have a room reservations during one of the event nights, you should get an email prior to the event with registration details.

The Moonlight Magic page (link below), should be updated on the morning of registration to include a RSVP Button.

https://disneyvacationclub.disney.go.com/discounts-perks-offers/member-events/moonlight-magic/


----------



## heynowirv

Got it, thanks Michael


----------



## Marionnette

dez1978 said:


> So we have 2 contracts with 4 adults on each contract.  each couple has 2 kids.  So we would be ok with the 4 of us that are members, plus the 4 kids?
> 
> Hoping we can pull this off.  The only points I have to use are in holding so can't book a room until 60 days out.  I'm not sure how far before the events registration begins.  I'm looking at the May one


It's a maximum of 5 people (the member who makes the reservation and 4 others) or as many people as there are on your reservation. If all 8 of you are on one reservation, it should not be a problem. The bigger issue will be whether you can get a room for the May event.


----------



## dez1978

Marionnette said:


> It's a maximum of 5 people (the member who makes the reservation and 4 others) or as many people as there are on your reservation. If all 8 of you are on one reservation, it should not be a problem. The bigger issue will be whether you can get a room for the May event.


If i log in to my acct and Dh logs on to his, we could both do 4 though right?  Both contracts have all of us as actual members. not associates.  

I'm not counting on being able to get a room, so really just hoping that when it comes around I get lucky when it's opened up to those without reservations.  I'm holding out hope we can maybe snag a couple SSR studiosbut Idk if the registration typically opens up more than 60 days prior to the event.  We just bought dvc Jan 2020 so this is my first experience with any of this


----------



## erionm

dez1978 said:


> If i log in to my acct and Dh logs on to his, we could both do 4 though right?  Both contracts have all of us as actual members.


No.  The limit is per membership.  The event registration page asks for membership number.  If that membership number has already been used, it will not allow for a 2nd event registration for the same park.


----------



## dez1978

erionm said:


> No.  The limit is per membership.  The event registration page asks for membership number.  If that membership number has already been used, it will not allow for a 2nd event registration for the same park.


Ah, ok. I assumed all ouf us would have different membership numbers.  I've never asked any of them lol


----------



## cmarsh31

Ok, staying at POR. Last time we attended a MM we had a reservation at Coronado and it was fine... so hopefully all is good. Can't book a DVC reservation because borrowing rule... and Aulani in July is eating our points!

Now, mission #2, booking MM while ON DCL. This should go great.


----------



## DVCKev

Sad, I went to one of the 2019 AK Moonlight Magic event and it was fantastic! But my August trip is ending 5 days before the August AK event. Maybe next time....I guess I'll just have to make the best of my vacation without Moonlight Magic this time.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

DVCKev said:


> Sad, I went to one of the 2019 AK Moonlight Magic event and it was fantastic! But my August trip is ending 5 days before the August AK event. Maybe next time....I guess I'll just have to make the best of my vacation without Moonlight Magic this time.


We enjoyed the events in the past as well, but will unfortunately not be able to take part in any this year.


----------



## the_grinch

hi i have 2 room booked already for the 6/16 moonlight magic event .me and my wife are both list as blue cards members.my 2 kid live out of state from us and one has a boyfriend that may come do i have to use there real addresses or can just put there names and use my address.and will i need to make 2 registration  .thank for any help


----------



## erionm

the_grinch said:


> hi i have 2 room booked already for the 6/16 moonlight magic event .me and my wife are both list as blue cards members.my 2 kid live out of state from us and one has a boyfriend that may come do i have to use there real addresses or can just put there names and use my address.and will i need to make 2 registration  .thank for any help


When you register for the Moonlight Magic event, the only name you need to enter is that of the member who will check in and get the wristbands for the group.  If both rooms were booked using your points, you will make one event registration and it will allow you to book for the total number of people listed on both room reservations.


----------



## the_grinch

Cool thank you


----------



## ninafeliz

Do you have to have a room before Feb 20th for all of the dates, even the ones in the summer and fall?  Or just for the first grouping? 

We are planning on a trip later in the year but don't have reservations yet (we would be staying on cash, not using our DVC points).   We could plan it to be over one of the dates, but wouldn't have planned to book the room before Feb 20th.  If I have to I might try to figure out our dates and see what we can get now instead of in a month or so.  I know cash rooms won't be wide open, but generally even if nothing is available right away things open up.  The problem is what we end up booking might not open up before Feb 20th!   I managed to snag our cash room for our trip next week not too long before the 60 day mark, there had been nothing at all before I saw a room open up and grabbed it.


----------



## erionm

ninafeliz said:


> Do you have to have a room before Feb 20th for all of the dates, even the ones in the summer and fall?  Or just for the first grouping?


That's just to be able to book one of the Epcot events during the on-site window.  The events at the other parks will have their own cut off to qualify for the on-site booking window.


----------



## DisneyStarWisher

erionm said:


> That's just to be able to book one of the Epcot events during the on-site window.  The events at the other parks will have their own cut off to qualify for the on-site booking window.


So the booking for ALL of the AK dates will open up at the same time?  Will that happen about a month before the first date?


----------



## n2mm

DisneyStarWisher said:


> So the booking for ALL of the AK dates will open up at the same time?  Will that happen about a month before the first date?



yes and the date that is available to you will come up to book.  If you’re not there on the other dates, they will not show.  This is for those with a room reservation


----------



## vakamalua

We've attended three of these events--the very first one at MK, and then in later years, one at MK and one at Epcot. The first MK was truly fabulous with limited capacity, outstanding fireworks, many snack stands around the park (ice cream bars, cookies, drinks) and lots of characters. We found the following years to be MUCH more crowded with very long lines at rides and, with food vouchers only good at a few QS outlets, getting food wasn't worth the wait.

We'll be there for the 5/24 HS; we'll try to register. Just hope they go back to more limited capacity.


----------



## momandmousefan

So how many of us do you think won’t be able to register since the dvc blue vs white card thing is still all screwed up? Our “temporary issue they are working in” still isn’t fixed. We’ve got a blue temp card but long term shows ND and we’re members prior to 2016. 
Their IT drives me nuts


----------



## Spivey378

I just reworked my June trip to arrive at SSR on June 16th instead of the 19th.    We will then go to the beach and come back to CC on the 20th!

This is my first MM as I am a new member. Is this something that will be nearly impossible for me to register for? How many hours is MM?

Exciting!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Ok…booked something around August 31 including two nights at HHI on the way going down!


----------



## disneydietitian

Spivey378 said:


> I just reworked my June trip to arrive at SSR on June 16th instead of the 19th.    We will then go to the beach and come back to CC on the 20th!
> 
> This is my first MM as I am a new member. Is this something that will be nearly impossible for me to register for? How many hours is MM?
> 
> Exciting!


I did the SAME thing tonight! We were scheduled to arrive at Riviera on the 19th so I added some dates on at SSR.  The 16th will be our first night's stay as DVC members and (fingers crossed) our first Moonlight Magic....and it's our anniversary! I'm pretty excited


----------



## karrit2000

I already had a reservation @ Kidani for the DHS June date.  Hopefully I can get a spot for Moonlight Magic.  Last night I made a reservation @ Riviera for the August AK date & earlier today I managed to make a Reservation @ Boardwalk for the September AK date so now I need to choose which of those two to keep.  It depends on when they open up the reservations for Moonlight Magic because if I can't get a spot or it's less than 30 days out I definitely won't be keeping the August reservation.


----------



## gharter

Excited to see it back.  Loved the one time we were there to enjoy it.
Sadly, our trips this year do not match their dates.
Those going, enjoy!


----------



## kboo

For years, our travel didn't line up with MM dates, then we got a BWV room on short notice that lined up with my kids' first weekend after the last day of school in June, waited in the virtual queue and got MM EP tickets. That was in 2020. 

So very excited that we have a trip lined up with the August AK date.


----------



## Ginger R

Our trip lines up with the HS moonlight magic on July 14th. Im hoping we'll be able to get it! It would be our 1st time and this trip is to celebrate our 25th wedding anniversary so that would be cool if it works out.


----------



## kristenabelle

momandmousefan said:


> So how many of us do you think won’t be able to register since the dvc blue vs white card thing is still all screwed up? Our “temporary issue they are working in” still isn’t fixed. We’ve got a blue temp card but long term shows ND and we’re members prior to 2016.
> Their IT drives me nuts



It was mentioned in another thread, but I think *registration* will be ok (since it's based off of numbers, and we're still grandfathered in their systems). I think if it's not resolved by check-in and we have to present cards, that'll be an issue. 

That said, how can they argue with someone who validly registered? It'll be an even bigger mess if it's not fixed by then.


----------



## Prince John Robin Hood

I'm just hoping we don't have any issues registering for March MM.  Never been and very excited


----------



## Boopuff

Just to clarify if you’re eligible, Dvc will send an email?


----------



## kmorlock

Glad the MM is back.  Just hope someone tells MS because they don’t seem to know.


----------



## Bibbidi_Boo

vakamalua said:


> We've attended three of these events--the very first one at MK, and then in later years, one at MK and one at Epcot. The first MK was truly fabulous with limited capacity, outstanding fireworks, many snack stands around the park (ice cream bars, cookies, drinks) and lots of characters. We found the following years to be MUCH more crowded with very long lines at rides and, with food vouchers only good at a few QS outlets, getting food wasn't worth the wait.
> 
> We'll be there for the 5/24 HS; we'll try to register. Just hope they go back to more limited capacity.



MK has more to do we have done MK three times and always light on crowds. The other parks have always been more crowded since less to do. 

We never had problem with food vouchers especially since you could redeem before the actual event started , as in during the portion in the park with regular guests.


----------



## redboat45

I'm disappointed they aren't doing one at the water parks this year.  We're finally going in the summer and it's not an option.  Will try for DHS but we won't be on property on the 16th so will see.


----------



## Skicks35

OK, I'm still a bit confused on the guest policy: I currently have a RIV tower studio reserved for 5/24 (cash).  If my parents will be down there at the same time (Bonnet Creek), I CAN'T bring them as guests, b/c the occupancy of our room is only 2, correct?


----------



## erionm

Skicks35 said:


> OK, I'm still a bit confused on the guest policy: I currently have a RIV tower studio reserved for 5/24 (cash).  If my parents will be down there at the same time (Bonnet Creek), I CAN'T bring them as guests, b/c the occupancy of our room is only 2, correct?


You should be able to reserve up to 5 spots.  If you need more than 5, then you must have an on-site room reservation with appropriate number of guests listed on the reservation.


----------



## Bibbidi_Boo

erionm said:


> You should be able to reserve up to 5 spots.  If you need more than 5, then you must have an on-site room reservation with appropriate number of guests listed on the reservation.



If booking during the hotel resort guests first window, no can only book who is on the reservations and the guests must be listed by feb 20th for Epcot.


----------



## Bibbidi_Boo

I am wondering if it will be like before where you could get to the link on the dvc webpage or if it will only be in an email.


----------



## erionm

Bibbidi_Boo said:


> If booking during the hotel resort guests first window, no can only book who is on the reservations and the guests must be listed by feb 20th for Epcot.


I've never had an issue with booking for more than just the two of us listed on a studio room reservation.


----------



## Skicks35

erionm said:


> I've never had an issue with booking for more than just the two of us listed on a studio room reservation.



Is that because most deluxe studios fit at least 4, mostly 5?  Since I'm staying in a tower studio (occupancy of only 2), that's why I posed the question.


----------



## erionm

Skicks35 said:


> Is that because most deluxe studios fit at least 4, mostly 5?  Since I'm staying in a tower studio (occupancy of only 2), that's why I posed the question.


If they allow someone WITHOUT a room reservation to reserve FIVE spots, does it make sense to limit a resort guest in a studio to LESS.


----------



## Bibbidi_Boo

erionm said:


> I've never had an issue with booking for more than just the two of us listed on a studio room reservation.



All Resort reservations and modifications—including your party size—must be completed by 11:59 PM Eastern Time on February 20, 2022. Modifications to your Resort reservation party size after February 20, 2022 will not increase party size for the event.

For a tower room the most can be 2 no matter what, but even if you book a 2 bedroom and only have 5 staying in it you don't automatically get to book 8 even if the room holds 8.


----------



## Bibbidi_Boo

erionm said:


> If they allow someone WITHOUT a room reservation to reserve FIVE spots, does it make sense to limit a resort guest in a studio to LESS.



But those people don't get to book to the 8th and they might not even have a spot period.


----------



## Nennie

I read it as 5 tickets for everyone or more than 5 if you have a reservation for more than 5 people.

*Party Size Limits*
A Member can register themselves and up to 4 additional Guests per Membership (for a total of 5)—or up to the number of Guests on his or her Resort reservation, provided it was finalized prior to February 20, 2022. Modifications to your Resort reservation party size after February 20, 2022 will not increase party size for the event. Children younger than 3 years old do not need to be registered for this event.


----------



## dez1978

Man this has me rethinking all my dang plans....  Originally we (group of 8) were staying at universal at HRH from may 21-25 then going to the beach.  but now, I'd like to do the MM on the 24th.  So looking at disney rooms trying to figure out how to do this.  Do I move us all to disney (assuming I can) and book a throw away room for EP there?  Book 1 night at disney to be able to get 8 tickets for MM and just move there for 1 night?  Or book it and stay at HRH?


----------



## Bibbidi_Boo

dez1978 said:


> Man this has me rethinking all my dang plans....  Originally we (group of 8) were staying at universal at HRH from may 21-25 then going to the beach.  but now, I'd like to do the MM on the 24th.  So looking at disney rooms trying to figure out how to do this.  Do I move us all to disney (assuming I can) and book a throw away room for EP there?  Book 1 night at disney to be able to get 8 tickets for MM and just move there for 1 night?  Or book it and stay at HRH?



If you have the points and aren't that concerned for ease I would just book the room for 1 night, but stay at universal the whole time, plus you can cancel the room if by chance you aren't successful on booking MM. I wouldn't want to change anything at Universal till you know if you have a spot at MM.


----------



## dez1978

Bibbidi_Boo said:


> If you have the points and aren't that concerned for ease I would just book the room for 1 night, but stay at universal the whole time, plus you can cancel the room if by chance you aren't successful on booking MM. I wouldn't want to change anything at Universal till you know if you have a spot at MM.


Good thinking.


----------



## CLAYINCT

So, I will be having my bachelorette trip during the 7/14 HS event and we will be staying in a Grand Villa. However, I'm not 100% certain on who will be staying in the room. Do you think I can fill it with names and change it later, or add more than might actually attend? Will they check the IDs of all guests or just the Blue Card holder (me)?


----------



## Sandisw

CLAYINCT said:


> So, I will be having my bachelorette trip during the 7/14 HS event and we will be staying in a Grand Villa. However, I'm not 100% certain on who will be staying in the room. Do you think I can fill it with names and change it later, or add more than might actually attend? Will they check the IDs of all guests or just the Blue Card holder (me)?



You will pick up all wristbands. Names won’t matter if changed after registering.


----------



## Peach026

I have a 1 bedroom villa reserved for one of the March dates (we got lucky!). We have two direct contracts - family of four (2 kids/2 adults) but wanted to bring 2 guests. I can only get 5 tickets max, correct?


----------



## LSchrow

Congrats to all that have trips planned during one!!!!
We'll miss them by a few weeks, but I'm just darn happy that they are back, I (almost) don't care we won't get to go


----------



## erionm

CLAYINCT said:


> So, I will be having my bachelorette trip during the 7/14 HS event and we will be staying in a Grand Villa. However, I'm not 100% certain on who will be staying in the room. Do you think I can fill it with names and change it later, or add more than might actually attend? Will they check the IDs of all guests or just the Blue Card holder (me)?


The only person named on the event registration is the member that will check in and pick up the wristbands.  If you need 12 wristbands, you must have 12 people listed on the room reservation prior to the change cut off date which is about 3 days prior to the registration date.


----------



## bobbiwoz

LSchrow said:


> Congrats to all that have trips planned during one!!!!
> We'll miss them by a few weeks, but I'm just darn happy that they are back, I (almost) don't care we won't get to go


I booked a tentative trip covering the second one at AK just in case I can register.


----------



## Doingitagain

If we are at Epcot that day, do we all need to go to the entrance to get the bands and re-enter, or can just the member go and bring them in for everyone?


----------



## Marionnette

Peach026 said:


> I have a 1 bedroom villa reserved for one of the March dates (we got lucky!). We have two direct contracts - family of four (2 kids/2 adults) but wanted to bring 2 guests. I can only get 5 tickets max, correct?


That's correct.


----------



## erionm

Doingitagain said:


> If we are at Epcot that day, do we all need to go to the entrance to get the bands and re-enter, or can just the member go and bring them in for everyone?


They may have a location setup inside the park where you can get the wristbands.  If not, you will need to go to the entrance to get them. Depending on the CM working check in, everyone may need to be present to get their wristband.


----------



## LSchrow

Doingitagain said:


> If we are at Epcot that day, do we all need to go to the entrance to get the bands and re-enter, or can just the member go and bring them in for everyone?


They have previously required the entire party to be there (a CM puts the wristband on each person), & i assume it will be the same. In the past. We were able to get our bands at our DVC resort, or inside the park, near a park entrance.


----------



## erionm

LSchrow said:


> They have previously required the entire party to be there (a CM puts the wristband on each person), & i assume it will be the same. In the past. We were able to get our bands at our DVC resort, or inside the park, near a park entrance.


We have never had an issue at the resorts with getting all wristbands without the entire group being present.


----------



## dez1978

Managed to snag 1 night in a 2 bdrm so I can register all 8 of us.  now just have to keep fingers crossed I'm lucky enough to get the reservations for the MM.


----------



## Sammy

Awww, so bummed....checking out on March 31st.


----------



## DisneyStarWisher

So looking at the dates, I see most of them are on a Tuesday or Thursday. The last two at AK are on Wednesdays. Wonder how this will affect the MK Extended Evening Hours, if it will at all? Not sure I’m going to be there on 9/28, but if so, I will sure be torn between the two.


----------



## pianomanzano

Apologies if this has already been asked, but if I'm a blue card holder but have booked the stay using my resale points, would I no longer be considered eligible for moonlight magic?


----------



## Sandisw

pianomanzano said:


> Apologies if this has already been asked, but if I'm a blue card holder but have booked the stay using my resale points, would I no longer be considered eligible for moonlight magic?



I was able to go in 2020 going on my resale membership.


----------



## dez1978

pianomanzano said:


> Apologies if this has already been asked, but if I'm a blue card holder but have booked the stay using my resale points, would I no longer be considered eligible for moonlight magic?


I don’t think it matters how your trip was paid for (cash, resale points,direct) as long as you are a blue card or eligible member


----------



## MinnieSueB

pianomanzano said:


> Apologies if this has already been asked, but if I'm a blue card holder but have booked the stay using my resale points, would I no longer be considered eligible for moonlight magic?


This is what I was told when I was booking my room thru MS, I first attempted to use my resale contracts as I still have points available on them to use & the CM wouldn't allow me to do it.  I had to use my blue card RIV contract & had to borrow to make the reservation.  Was not happy about that.


----------



## Deirdres

I have a reservation for a grand villa that i check out on March 17th, we are then staying at the airport on the 17th for an early morning flight on the 18th. Does anyone know if I qualify for the 3/17 event with the current grand villa reservation?


----------



## dez1978

MinnieSueB said:


> This is what I was told when I was booking my room thru MS, I first attempted to use my resale contracts as I still have points available on them to use & the CM wouldn't allow me to do it.  I had to use my blue card RIV contract & had to borrow to make the reservation.  Was not happy about that.


That doesn’t sound right bc you could stay at Pop on a cash stay and still be eligible


----------



## DonMacGregor

dez1978 said:


> That doesn’t sound right bc you could stay at Pop on a cash stay and still be eligible


You don’t need to be staying on property at all to be eligible, you just need to be a blue card holder. Now, if you’re not staying on property, you don’t get  early access to registration, and you may find it’s “sold out” when registration opens up to those not staying on property, but MM is still open to everyone who qualifies for perks.


----------



## MinnieSueB

dez1978 said:


> That doesn’t sound right bc you could stay at Pop on a cash stay and still be eligible


Yeah - think I had a CM who didn't know what they were doing.  She claimed that if I booked with resale points that I wouldn't receive MM registration email.


----------



## Sandisw

Deirdres said:


> I have a reservation for a grand villa that i check out on March 17th, we are then staying at the airport on the 17th for an early morning flight on the 18th. Does anyone know if I qualify for the 3/17 event with the current grand villa reservation?



It has been confirmed that you would be eligible to go to the event since it starts before midnight!


----------



## MinnieSueB

DonMacGregor said:


> You don’t need to be staying on property at all to be eligible, you just need to be a blue card holder. Now, if you’re not staying on property, you don’t get  early access to registration, and you may find it’s “sold out” when registration opens up to those not staying on property, but MM is still open to everyone who qualifies for perks.


OK this makes me angry now.  The CM wouldn't allow me to use resale points to book claiming I wouldn't receive registration email so I had to borrow my RIV points to stay at the only resort left which was SSR.  I would have never done that.  Ugh!!!


----------



## Sandisw

MinnieSueB said:


> OK this makes me angry now.  The CM wouldn't allow me to use resale points to book claiming I wouldn't receive registration email so I had to borrow my RIV points to stay at the only resort left which was SSR.  I would have never done that.  Ugh!!!



The rule in the past has been to allow people to go using points that didn't qualify as long as a member was eligible.  Since its been over 2 years, it is now possible the rules have changed? 

However, if the points are in the same membership, then it definitely should not matter because they are tied to the blue card account and should not be an issue.


----------



## MinnieSueB

Sandisw said:


> The rule in the past has been to allow people to go using points that didn't qualify as long as a member was eligible.  Since its been over 2 years, it is now possible the rules have changed?
> 
> However, if the points are in the same membership, then it definitely should not matter because they are tied to the blue card account and should not be an issue.


I'm on hold with MS right now to confirm.


----------



## DisneyLore

What do we do if we have a blue card membership and have a stay at copper creek from March 14 to the 20th but didn’t get an email?


----------



## MinnieSueB

Sandisw said:


> The rule in the past has been to allow people to go using points that didn't qualify as long as a member was eligible.  Since its been over 2 years, it is now possible the rules have changed?
> 
> However, if the points are in the same membership, then it definitely should not matter because they are tied to the blue card account and should not be an issue.


The CM today at MS said that Yes, had to be booked with Direct Points to attend MM.


----------



## Sandisw

MinnieSueB said:


> The CM today at MS said that Yes, had to be booked with Direct Points to attend MM.



That is interesting...I know last year when they offered the Buy 4, get 2 free tickets, that was the initial rule, but then it was clarified that all trips would count.  I guess we will know for sure when the first set of reservations get booked and see what actually occurs.


----------



## dez1978

MinnieSueB said:


> The CM today at MS said that Yes, had to be booked with Direct Points to attend MM.


Then how do stays at Pop or All stars count?


----------



## DonMacGregor

MinnieSueB said:


> The CM today at MS said that Yes, had to be booked with Direct Points to attend MM.


To clarify, your stay needs to be booked with direct points to enjoy the on-site stay early reservation window, correct? You don't "need" a resort reservation to attend MM, just to enjoy early registration.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

MinnieSueB said:


> OK this makes me angry now.  The CM wouldn't allow me to use resale points to book claiming I wouldn't receive registration email so I had to borrow my RIV points to stay at the only resort left which was SSR.  I would have never done that.  Ugh!!!



I think there was one or two times that DVC increased the restrictions and were not allowing bookings if they were on restricted resale points.  That came out of the blue and surprised people when they were trying to reserve the event.  Wish I could recall exactly what that was.  Anyway it was kind of a mess and contrary to what was understood that a Qualified membership (blue card) gets you.   But setting that aside MS CM's do get confused about the difference of qualified points and qualified memberships.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

MinnieSueB said:


> The CM today at MS said that Yes, had to be booked with Direct Points to attend MM.



Since the announcement expressly states you can be booked on cash I think odds are that information is still incorrect.


----------



## MinnieSueB

My CM today was saying that staying at Pop would have to be booked thru MS using points or using cash thru blue card.  
Bottom line:  WHO KNOWS?!  Maybe they changed it after shut down but we'll see once the 1st MM happens.  Disney is having a harder time getting their act together & definitely the guest experience is suffering as they make billions a quarter.  Let's see how long it lasts.


----------



## MB_Ellie

MinnieSueB said:


> My CM today was saying that staying at Pop would have to be booked thru MS using points or using cash thru blue card.
> Bottom line:  WHO KNOWS?!  Maybe they changed it after shut down but we'll see once the 1st MM happens.  Disney is having a harder time getting their act together & definitely the guest experience is suffering as they make billions a quarter.  Let's see how long it lasts.


Yeah, it is quite a mess, but what the CM said contradicts what is on the Moonlight Magic page: "Resort Reservations must be made by the person listed as the “owner” using that Membership or with cash through the Disney Reservation Center or a travel provider. Please Note Members that have a Resort Reservation booked under another Member's Membership are not eligible for early booking." 

This implies that eligible stays at hotels like Pop could have been booked without MS.


----------



## Skicks35

As many have already stated, my guess/assumption is that the registration eligibility is based on the blue card membership, not the actual reservation.  Otherwise, it makes no sense to list non-DVC resorts as eligible resorts on the notification.

But I do have a related question: after the announcement, I made a cash reservation through MDE (i.e. outside of MS).  My DVC blue card membership is linked to my MDE account.  This reservation should allow me early registration, even though it was made outside MS, correct?


----------



## PatMcDuck

To weigh in, I have booked the party a couple times while on a cash reservation booked normally, not thru MS.  And got my tickets on the earlier distribution day.  (I am a blue card member with one contract, resale ineligible on another contract).

Last time I think I didn't get an email so called to verify eligibilty.  I believe you could click a link to register on a an email, or thru the DVC site entering your reservation number?  It is hard to remember the exact details, I remember I was worried but it worked out fine. 

This year I again booked a short stay at Pop and expect to register on the earlier date.


----------



## Doingitagain

I expect to receive an email on Feb 22 with a link.  How early on Feb 23 will the link be active?

In the past, how quickly did the reservations go?  Minutes, hours, days?


----------



## MushuHill

What time in the past have they sent out the email? Am I staying up until midnight, checking at 8 AM, or is it completely random to keep people on their toes?


----------



## Geomom

MushuHill said:


> What time in the past have they sent out the email? Am I staying up until midnight, checking at 8 AM, or is it completely random to keep people on their toes?


If you don't get an email, there should be a link on the DVC site that morning, in the moonlight magic info area.  Just have your reservation and membership numbers ready.  (Some people never get emails, even if they qualify for it.)


----------



## Doingitagain

Geomom said:


> If you don't get an email, there should be a link on the DVC site that morning, in the moonlight magic info area.  Just have your reservation and membership numbers ready.  (Some people never get emails, even if they qualify for it.)


Does it open at midnight or 6 am or 7 am?


----------



## MinnieSueB

Does everyone register on Feb 23 or is that just for people going to the Epcot MM in March?


----------



## MushuHill

It says online that registration date is for the Epcot events.


----------



## Geomom

Doingitagain said:


> Does it open at midnight or 6 am or 7 am?


8am?  The registration time is not listed online yet.  Clicking the link early is the same as clicking right on time.  You get put in a random queue...entering at the same time could put you at #2, #200, #2000, etc.   It's a random number generator.  It's for all the dates for that particular park, so don't worry if you have a high #, also many people do it on multiple devices, so they're taking multiple spots and will drop them all once they've registered.  It can take a couple hours to get to your number if it's high.  The system will keep you updated when a date is close to full.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

MinnieSueB said:


> The CM today at MS said that Yes, had to be booked with Direct Points to attend MM.



Going back to this - I read thru all the fine print and it even states that bookings thru RCI, cash etc are eligible.  If that is so then there's no possible way that booking with only qualified points should matter.


----------



## Skicks35

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Going back to this - I read thru all the fine print and it even states that bookings thru RCI, cash etc are eligible.  If that is so then there's no possible way that booking with only qualified points should matter.


I have a cash reservation booked for 5/24 and a MS chat representative confirmed for me yesterday that my reservation is in fact eligible.  So I agree, I don’t think the CM that stated reservations must be booked with direct points is accurate


----------



## Boopuff

Skicks35 said:


> I have a cash reservation booked for 5/24 and a MS chat representative confirmed for me yesterday that my reservation is in fact eligible.  So I agree, I don’t think the CM that stated reservations must be booked with direct points is accurate


According to the DVC site:  
*Important Information about Membership Extras:*
Membership Extras, such as vacation options in the Disney and Concierge Collections which are subject to availability and block-out dates may apply, including high periods of demand such as Christmas and New Year’s Day. To receive any Membership Extras, purchasers must present a valid Disney Vacation Club Membership Card along with a corresponding valid photo ID. Disney and Concierge Collections options are not available for ownership interests not purchased directly from Disney Vacation Development, Inc. after March 21, 2011, and, effective April 4, 2016,* Members who have not purchased an ownership interest directly from Disney Vacation Development, Inc. will not have access to Membership Extras. Theme park admission is not part of the ownership interest and is sold separately.  
I understand that to be blue card only.*


----------



## Doingitagain

Boopuff said:


> According to the DVC site:
> *Important Information about Membership Extras:*
> Membership Extras, such as vacation options in the Disney and Concierge Collections which are subject to availability and block-out dates may apply, including high periods of demand such as Christmas and New Year’s Day. To receive any Membership Extras, purchasers must present a valid Disney Vacation Club Membership Card along with a corresponding valid photo ID. Disney and Concierge Collections options are not available for ownership interests not purchased directly from Disney Vacation Development, Inc. after March 21, 2011, and, effective April 4, 2016,* Members who have not purchased an ownership interest directly from Disney Vacation Development, Inc. will not have access to Membership Extras. Theme park admission is not part of the ownership interest and is sold separately.
> I understand that to be blue card only.*


I believe many of the people have blue cards, they just aren’t using those specific points for a reservation.


----------



## Skicks35

Doingitagain said:


> I believe many of the people have blue cards, they just aren’t using those specific points for a reservation.


Correct - the consensus (unless something major changes post-covid) is that eligibility is based on your blue card membership, not your specific reservation (as long as it’s a Disney resort)


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Boopuff said:


> According to the DVC site:
> *Important Information about Membership Extras:*
> Membership Extras, such as vacation options in the Disney and Concierge Collections which are subject to availability and block-out dates may apply, including high periods of demand such as Christmas and New Year’s Day. To receive any Membership Extras, purchasers must present a valid Disney Vacation Club Membership Card along with a corresponding valid photo ID. Disney and Concierge Collections options are not available for ownership interests not purchased directly from Disney Vacation Development, Inc. after March 21, 2011, and, effective April 4, 2016,* Members who have not purchased an ownership interest directly from Disney Vacation Development, Inc. will not have access to Membership Extras. Theme park admission is not part of the ownership interest and is sold separately.
> I understand that to be blue card only.*



That is a statement that non-qualified members do not have access to the extras.  To be a qualified member you must have grandfathered points or have purchased direct points at the various levels that DVC has gone thru requirements to be a qualified member.   However the early booking is listed to be available to a myriad of ways of booking a room (points, cash, RCI trades) plus of course you must be a qualified (blue card) member.   By March 8th any Qualified (Blue card) member could reserve if there are still spots available and they do not need to have a room reserved onsite.


----------



## erionm

Doingitagain said:


> Does it open at midnight or 6 am or 7 am?


In prior years, registration began at 9 am eastern.


MinnieSueB said:


> Does everyone register on Feb 23 or is that just for people going to the Epcot MM in March?


The 2/23 registration date is only for the Epcot events.  The DAK & DHS events will have their own registration dates.


----------



## Violetspider

Has anyone received the email with the link yet today? My nephew (DVC Blue Card with a qualifying Epcot reservation) hasn't received anything as of 7:00AM CST.


----------



## Marionnette

Violetspider said:


> Has anyone received the email with the link yet today? My nephew (DVC Blue Card with a qualifying Epcot reservation) hasn't received anything as of 7:00AM CST.


Does he have a hotel reservation? Having a park reservation doesn't qualify for the early registration.


----------



## Violetspider

Marionnette said:


> Does he have a hotel reservation? Having a park reservation doesn't qualify for the early registration.


Yes, that's what I meant to write. He's at the Riviera 3/27-4/2.


----------



## jpeterson

Violetspider said:


> Has anyone received the email with the link yet today? My nephew (DVC Blue Card with a qualifying Epcot reservation) hasn't received anything as of 7:00AM CST.


Nothing yet. We have reservations at Copper Creek during the first event in March. Hoping to see the email sometime today. Though it might go to my wife. We'll see.


----------



## Prince John Robin Hood

Nothing yet and we're eligible for March events


----------



## nuhusky123

what do you need to do to get the email? is having dvc reservation enough during time period or must link to My Disney account?


----------



## Peach026

I came here def looking to see if anyone got the email yet HAHAH! Nothing here - 9:16am EST. We are hoping for the first Epcot event and have a booked reservation at CC. I need 6 tickets... so if anyone else is booking that day and has room we'd gladly claim 1 from you   . Fingers crossed we all get in!


----------



## Doingitagain

Peach026 said:


> I came here def looking to see if anyone got the email yet HAHAH! Nothing here - 9:16am EST. We are hoping for the first Epcot event and have a booked reservation at CC. I need 6 tickets... so if anyone else is booking that day and has room we'd gladly claim 1 from you   . Fingers crossed we all get in!


We are at CC for the second event and have a grand villa with 12…wondering if that is even possible!


----------



## Peach026

Doingitagain said:


> We are at CC for the second event and have a grand villa with 12…wondering if that is even possible!


I hope you get in!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Prince John Robin Hood

Peach026 said:


> I came here def looking to see if anyone got the email yet HAHAH! Nothing here - 9:16am EST. We are hoping for the first Epcot event and have a booked reservation at CC. I need 6 tickets... so if anyone else is booking that day and has room we'd gladly claim 1 from you   . Fingers crossed we all get in!



I'm not sure if people can claim extra or not but hopefully it works out for you.


----------



## erionm

Peach026 said:


> I came here def looking to see if anyone got the email yet HAHAH! Nothing here - 9:16am EST. We are hoping for the first Epcot event and have a booked reservation at CC. I need 6 tickets... so if anyone else is booking that day and has room we'd gladly claim 1 from you   . Fingers crossed we all get in!





Doingitagain said:


> We are at CC for the second event and have a grand villa with 12…wondering if that is even possible!


In order to register for more than 5 spots, you have a room reservation with the appropriate number of people listed as guests.  Those changes must have been in place by 11:59 pm eastern on 2/20 (for the Epcot events).


----------



## Peach026

erionm said:


> In order to register for more than 5 spots, you have a room reservation with the appropriate number of people listed as guests.  Those changes must have been in place by 11:59 pm eastern on 2/20 (for the Epcot events).


I know. But if someone feels gracious and only needs say 3 tickets and they reserved 4, we would gladly take one since the max I can get is 5 with a 1 bedroom villa.


----------



## sgtpet

No email yet for me.


----------



## Prince John Robin Hood

I just had a DCL email come through and got excited when I saw Disney.  Still no moonlight magic email


----------



## Peach026

Prince John Robin Hood said:


> I just had a DCL email come through and got excited when I saw Disney.  Still no moonlight magic email


I hate when that happens! My heart would skip a beat ha!


----------



## Geomom

If I remember from previous moonlight magic events, the email didn't go out until late afternoon (4-5pm?) the day before registration.


----------



## jpeterson

Geomom said:


> If I remember from previous moonlight magic events, the email didn't go out until late afternoon (4-5pm?) the day before registration.


While that is good information, unfortunately it does nothing to ease all my anxiety which has somehow decided to channel into this one event...


----------



## Peach026

jpeterson said:


> While that is good information, unfortunately it does nothing to ease all my anxiety which has somehow decided to channel into this one event...



this made me lol. I get you!


----------



## RangerPooh

Nothing for us yet, and we're there during both event days in March.


----------



## pkrieger2287

I think DVC is trolling us... Saw an email hit my inbox... Look... It's the February 2022 Member Insider...


----------



## lundve

Nothing yet for us either.


----------



## sgtpet

Um, that was unfair sending the Member insider, lol.  I hope it is not much longer....


----------



## Peach026

pkrieger2287 said:


> I think DVC is trolling us... Saw an email hit my inbox... Look... It's the February 2022 Member Insider...


YES!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wago55

Has anyone received an email yet?!


----------



## ValW

Wago55 said:


> Has anyone received an email yet?!



Not me.


----------



## sgtpet

Nothing yet.


----------



## sgtpet

I just got the email!!!  Good luck.


----------



## Nennie

I just got the email too!  Woo Hoo!!


----------



## Madame

Just got an email, but I don’t have a reservation for the Epcot events….


----------



## Doingitagain

It just came!!  Booking begins at 11:00 eastern.  I thought it would be earlier, I will have to adjust my schedule.
Please see important information regarding your booking experience below:

• Registration for Members with resort reservations will open
*Wednesday, February 23 at 11:00am ET*

• When registration opens, this page will refresh and you will be placed in our virtual queue in random order, regardless of how early you joined this page. Those who enter after booking begins will be placed in numerical order.

• _*Do not refresh the page while inside the virtual queue
or you will lose your place in line.*_

• While in the queue you will be able to see you place in line. As registration progresses, you will see the number of Guests ahead of you decrease. Once it’s your turn you will be automatically directed into the registration form.

_Please have your Member identification number ready._


----------



## Nennie

Madame said:


> Just got an email, but I don’t have a reservation for the Epcot events….


 Interesting!  Do you have a reservations during any of the other MM events?


----------



## sgtpet

Madame said:


> Just got an email, but I don’t have a reservation for the Epcot events….


You just have to be staying at a DVC resort on the dates to get the email.


----------



## Violetspider

My nephew just received his.


----------



## Clara Fett

Just got my email!


----------



## jpeterson

Got mine!


----------



## antmr7

If you have a resort reservation do you usually have a good chance to get in to make a reservation for the event?


----------



## Madame

Nennie said:


> Interesting!  Do you have a reservations during any of the other MM events?


Yes, the July 14 DHS date.


----------



## Madame

sgtpet said:


> You just have to be staying at a DVC resort on the dates to get the email.


I don’t have any reservations until the July date.


----------



## Peach026

Woo hoo got my email!! Finally dvc!


----------



## Peach026

antmr7 said:


> If you have a resort reservation do you usually have a good chance to get in to make a reservation for the event?


I’ve only ever gone for 2 events and got both. I did see many people disappointed though historically. Make sure you’re on at 11! I really hope all the dis fam gets in


----------



## Prince John Robin Hood

Got the email and this will be 1st MM for us.  Does anyone know how long the process took in the past if trying right at 11?


----------



## jpeterson

Prince John Robin Hood said:


> Got the email and this will be 1st MM for us.  Does anyone know how long the process took in the past if trying right at 11?


I don't recall it being that long of a process.


----------



## babesboo99

I just got an email to register but I only have resale points why would I get that?


----------



## Skicks35

babesboo99 said:


> I just got an email to register but I only have resale points why would I get that?


Do you have a Disney resort reservation on 3/17 or 3/31?


----------



## CincyPPL

Just joined DVC. Have a blue card and a reservation on property starting on 3/31. No email.


----------



## babesboo99

Skicks35 said:


> Do you have a Disney resort reservation on 3/17 or 3/31?


Yes


----------



## hayesdvc

The good news is I just received an email from DVC congratulating me this afternoon for having a qualifying reservation on a date for one of the upcoming Moonlight Magic dates giving me the link I can use on 2/23.
The bad news is I don't have a qualifying reservation.
Did anyone else get the email without a reservation?


----------



## the_grinch

what to do if have a reservation for 6/16 but did not get an email?i am a blue card member


----------



## Doingitagain

Maybe this is why they aren't starting until 11 -- they can answer phones for a couple hours to work out the issues


----------



## MB_Ellie

the_grinch said:


> what to do if have a reservation for 6/16 but did not get an email?


Tomorrow is just for the Epcot dates in March.


----------



## the_grinch

but pepole have posted they got an email for date past march



Madame said:


> I don’t have any reservations until the July date.


----------



## MB_Ellie

the_grinch said:


> but pepole have posted they got an email for date past march


I think that may have been in error, but tomorrow is only the registration for the Epcot events in March.  The registration dates for the other MM events have yet to be announced.


----------



## Madame

the_grinch said:


> but pepole have posted they got an email for date past march


Yes but the linked page in the email states Epcot not DHS.


----------



## Peach026

Doingitagain said:


> Maybe this is why they aren't starting until 11 -- they can answer phones for a couple hours to work out the issues


Lol! I do hope they get everyone figured out


----------



## LSchrow

hayesdvc said:


> The good news is I just received an email from DVC congratulating me this afternoon for having a qualifying reservation on a date for one of the upcoming Moonlight Magic dates giving me the link I can use on 2/23.
> The bad news is I don't have a qualifying reservation.
> Did anyone else get the email without a reservation?


me too!! I was a bit worried, but checked my dashboard, & there is definitely no reservation for March.
I did have a reservation over 3/31 for the Springtime Surprise Run, but cancelled it on December 9th, when the Run sold out before I got in.


----------



## slp87

UGH! We’re there March 9-19 and I didn’t get an email! Got the initial one from last week, but nothing today!


----------



## JimmyMartin

ClIcked on register now. Took me to next page and a clock time was given. What is happening tomorrow? Will there be another email? Do you click on this one from today at 11:00? If you do will this put you behind everyone else?


----------



## jpeterson

JimmyMartin said:


> ClIcked on register now. Took me to next page and a clock time was given. What is happening tomorrow? Will there be another email? Do you click on this one from today at 11:00? If you do will this put you behind everyone else?


Just click it tomorrow before the time. Says you will be put in the queue in a random order at 11:00


----------



## Doingitagain

JimmyMartin said:


> ClIcked on register now. Took me to next page and a clock time was given. What is happening tomorrow? Will there be another email? Do you click on this one from today at 11:00? If you do will this put you behind everyone else?


Just be sure to open it before 11 eastern.  Doesn't matter if it is five minutes or five hours before, at 11 eastern the page should automatically refresh and it creates a queue and a random placement on the waiting list is assigned. If you join after 11, you go to the end of the line.  Have your membership number handy.  And perhaps your reservation number.  And maybe be ready to call and/or open a chat with MS...


----------



## kayteekt

Would someone mind sharing the link. We have a direct contract and have a reservation over the 17th, but no email. To complicate matters, I have a Dr's appt at 11:15 tomorrow  I don't want to be scrambling trying to find the link while in the car, will be bad enough trying get in while in the middle of a medical appt.


----------



## Sandisw

babesboo99 said:


> I just got an email to register but I only have resale points why would I get that?



It happens but when you enter the membership number, it won’t let you register since you are not eligible.


----------



## Sandisw

kayteekt said:


> Would someone mind sharing the link. We have a direct contract and have a reservation over the 17th, but no email. To complicate matters, I have a Dr's appt at 11:15 tomorrow  I don't want to be scrambling trying to find the link while in the car, will be bad enough trying get in while in the middle of a medical appt.



Check the website. It should be there tomorrow if it’s not there already.


----------



## Doingitagain

will I be done in three hours?


----------



## Peach026

Doingitagain said:


> will I be done in three hours?


Most I’ve ever waited is 20 minutes. Once you get in it’s only like 2-3 minutes to sign up and if im recalling correctly tickets are usually Gond within an hour


----------



## MomOTwins

hayesdvc said:


> The good news is I just received an email from DVC congratulating me this afternoon for having a qualifying reservation on a date for one of the upcoming Moonlight Magic dates giving me the link I can use on 2/23.
> The bad news is I don't have a qualifying reservation.
> Did anyone else get the email without a reservation?


Yes!  We used to have a reservation for Riviera for a week in March but cancelled it months ago and are now booked at Vero beach in April on a date that is not Moonlight magic. I wonder if the old cancelled reservation created some sort of record that prompted the email today.  That email scared the beeswax out of me because I saw it and thought that I had forgotten to cancel our March reservation and those points was be going to holding, but I checked my dashboard and everything is as it should be.


----------



## Madame

MomOTwins said:


> Yes!  We used to have a reservation for Riviera for a week in March but cancelled it months ago and are now booked at Vero beach in April on a date that is not Moonlight magic. I wonder if the old cancelled reservation created some sort of record that prompted the email today.  That email scared the beeswax out of me because I saw it and thought that I had forgotten to cancel our March reservation and those points was be going to holding, but I checked my dashboard and everything is as it should be.


I had a March reservation that I canceled as well - could be ghosts in the system that triggered the emails for us.


----------



## slp87

Sandisw said:


> Check the website. It should be there tomorrow if it’s not there already.


I am so confused. This is our first trip that we’re eligible. So even if I didn’t get an email I can still register? And where do I go? When I click on the Moonlight Magic returns section and how to register, I don’t see a place to join the queue


----------



## erionm

slp87 said:


> I am so confused. This is our first trip that we’re eligible. So even if I didn’t get an email I can still register? And where do I go? When I click on the Moonlight Magic returns section and how to register, I don’t see a place to join the queue


http://disneyurl.com/DVCEPCOT22


----------



## jpeterson

we'll see how it goes but I like the idea that how early you click the link for the queue doesn't matter. Since everybody gets in in a random order I can just click it while I'm working and keep it open on a separate monitor while I wait.


----------



## Peach026

jpeterson said:


> we'll see how it goes but I like the idea that how early you click the link for the queue doesn't matter. Since everybody gets in in a random order I can just click it while I'm working and keep it open on a separate monitor while I wait.


I feel the same way!


----------



## jpeterson

Only 2529 Guests ahead of me!


----------



## czmom

6500 ahead of me!! Ugh


----------



## Nennie

1905 for me.  Now I don't feel so bad.  LOL!!  Hope it moves quickly and we can all get in!!


----------



## RangerPooh

Only 2732 for me and 6342 on DHs computer. Who will get in first????? (hoping it's me, lol).


----------



## Nennie

went from 1905 to 1404 in 6 min!


----------



## czmom

I’m wondering if I even have a chance. 2 computers ready right at 11, and we had 5500 and 6500. Do they ever give that many out?


----------



## ValW

So I opened 3 browsers.  The one I opened 10 minutes before go live (and 30 minutes AFTER the other 2) got me #125 in the queue.  Already registered.  Otherwise, the other 2 were #3000+ and #4000+

ETA:  AND already received my confirmation email!


----------



## erionm

czmom said:


> I’m wondering if I even have a chance. 2 computers ready right at 11, and we had 5500 and 6500. Do they ever give that many out?


Keep in mind that they are accepting reservations for two separate event dates at Epcot.


----------



## Doingitagain

Between my husband and me, we had 7 devices.  He scored with 202, the others were 3000-6000.  We are in, see you on March 31!


----------



## SM1992

Used 3 devices and, once again DW (the non-planner) has the lowest number on her computer!


----------



## Peach026

We had three devices open about 20 minutes before and got 5000, 4000 and 3000. I clicked the link at exactly 11 from my phon and got 2130 which is kinda messed up when you think about it... but posting here so people try that option for the next ones! My best wait right now is 1080 which feels OK 13 minutes in. Epcot capacity is something like 100,000 - for two events if they cap at say 20% my chances are still pretty good.. hopefullyyyyyyyy..


----------



## Nennie

For those playing along at home, I started at 1905, and am currently 674!


----------



## Peach026

Nennie said:


> For those playing along at home, I started at 1905, and am currently 674!


oh man its flying now, I'm right behind you. I hope we both get in!


----------



## hcortesis

Very simple process.  All worked out perfectly


----------



## Nennie

465!

Edited - make that 312!  It's moving fast!
1 min later - 126!


----------



## jpeterson

If people are using multiple devices that also inflates the queue numbers.  So don't panic (yet) if you have a higher number, since some of the queue will drop out multiple devices once they get one registration.


----------



## dina444444

Event hours for 3/31 are 10pm-1am.


----------



## RangerPooh

Starting #s: 2732/6342
at 20 minutes in I'm now at #s: 920/4512


----------



## Clara Fett

I drew 6082, my DH scored 819 and so thankfully he got our tickets … phew!


----------



## ValW

dina444444 said:


> Event hours for 3/31 are 10pm-1am.



And you can enter @ 6pm.  Free parking starts at 6pm.


----------



## czmom

jpeterson said:


> If people are using multiple devices that also inflates the queue numbers.  So don't panic (yet) if you have a higher number, since some of the queue will drop out multiple devices once they get one registration.


 I hope so! Still sitting at 3900, 5700, and 4500


----------



## Nennie

Registration complete!  Phew!

Good luck everyone!


----------



## foohpah

Ugh I didn’t know you could have multiple devices. Since there was an email link directly sent to each person I assumed it was a 1:1 correlation. Started at 5500 down to 3122. We have never been there for one of these events and I would really hate to miss out.


----------



## Peach026

WE GOT IN!!!!! 5 tickets wheeeewwwww!! It paused a REALLY long time before it refreshed to the registration page and it made me anxious. My heart is pounding! I still need to find one more ticket, i'll be watching the boards in case someone can't go on the 17th! I'm so relieved.


----------



## jpeterson

Peach026 said:


> WE GOT IN!!!!! 5 tickets wheeeewwwww!! It paused a REALLY long time before it refreshed to the registration page and it made me anxious. My heart is pounding! I still need to find one more ticket, i'll be watching the boards in case someone can't go on the 17th! I'm so relieved.


Same here, that pause nearly killed me.


----------



## RangerPooh

wahoo! It's my turn. Now to wait in the redirection cue...


----------



## JimmyMartin

Opened page with 21 minutes to countdown. First number at 11:00 was 1029. Got reservation page in 11 minutes. Registered 5 for March 17


----------



## CKCruising

7888 down to 3718...half way


----------



## jpeterson

According to the email the event is 10PM-1AM but you can enter as early as 6PM WITHOUT theme park tickets or reservations.  Here is the exact wording:
*Early Access: *While the event begins at 10:00 PM, attendees may enter the Park as early as 6:00 PM. (Entering _EPCOT_® prior to 6:00 PM would require paid Theme Park Admission and Park Reservation.)


----------



## RangerPooh

Got it!


----------



## lundve

We had 1700s, 3200s and 6300s 

It took 17 minutes for us to be in and registered for the second March date using the first number.


----------



## Peach026

RangerPooh said:


> Got it!


Yay!


----------



## Doingitagain

jpeterson said:


> According to the email the event is 10PM-1AM but you can enter as early as 6PM WITHOUT theme park tickets or reservations.  Here is the exact wording:
> *Early Access: *While the event begins at 10:00 PM, attendees may enter the Park as early as 6:00 PM. (Entering _EPCOT_® prior to 6:00 PM would require paid Theme Park Admission and Park Reservation.)


I wonder what "benefits" start early?  Any of the food?  I imagine most will swarm the standby rides and then do characters, etc. after the official 10pm opening.


----------



## sgtpet

Got it.  Yes!!!!


----------



## MontanaMouse

Can folks booking today please report back if anyone has luck with the following scenario: staying at DVC with rented points and  hold a blue card.  I did call MS and they indicated that we would not be eligible, but it would be great to hear from someone actually trying today.  Our trip isn’t until May.  Thanks!


----------



## SM1992

We are in!  See you on 3/31!!


----------



## hcortesis

Doingitagain said:


> I wonder what "benefits" start early?  Any of the food?  I imagine most will swarm the standby rides and then do characters, etc. after the official 10pm opening.


In past events, they offered a Quick Service meal earlier than the official start time.  Mickey bars and snacks didn't start until the event officially started


----------



## CraigInPA

Hopped on at 10:50. At 11am, I was in the queue at 4708. At 11:39, I was let in to register. I completed my reservation in under 3 minutes.


----------



## abthomas

I had #5137 and just got my 3 tickets for 3/17!


----------



## jpeterson

The actual registration was very easy.  The only thing that I wasn't 100% sure of was this: _*Use this field if an alternate Member with the same Member ID Number will be the one checking in at the event.* _ Our member id came up with my wife's name and while she will likely be with us, there is a small chance she won't make it.  So I assume that field was where I put my name, but it could have been better worded.  In the end, I put my name in.  I have the same DVC member id and a blue card, so I'm sure we can work it out at the event.  But the instructions could have been clearer for that.


----------



## a742246

Number 4672 got in at 11:39 for March 17.


----------



## dina444444

jpeterson said:


> The actual registration was very easy.  The only thing that I wasn't 100% sure of was this: _*Use this field if an alternate Member with the same Member ID Number will be the one checking in at the event.* _ Our member id came up with my wife's name and while she will likely be with us, there is a small chance she won't make it.  So I assume that field was where I put my name, but it could have been better worded.  In the end, I put my name in.  I have the same DVC member id and a blue card, so I'm sure we can work it out at the event.  But the instructions could have been clearer for that.


Yes, it’s where you put the other name on the membership. Mine was prefilled in from the last event I had registered for.


----------



## polynor

took 30 minutes with number 33##.  I’m in and so happy!  Now I have to rearrange all my other spring break plans around this!


----------



## foohpah

Started at 5531 and got 3 tickets confirmed at the 45 minute mark. It said extreme limited availability so not sure if that was there from the start or if they are getting to the end. This was for 3/31.


----------



## Prince John Robin Hood

I'm curious how many members they're going to have at each event


----------



## Ben E N

MontanaMouse said:


> Can folks booking today please report back if anyone has luck with the following scenario: staying at DVC with rented points and  hold a blue card.  I did call MS and they indicated that we would not be eligible, but it would be great to hear from someone actually trying today.  Our trip isn’t until May.  Thanks!


I am a blue card member who is staying on a purely resale points contract under a separate account number. I could not access when I put in my membership number. I am assuming that the same would happen to you as well. I was instructed to call member services, but their line is all busy signals anyway.


----------



## jpeterson

dina444444 said:


> Yes, it’s where you put the other name on the membership. Mine was prefilled in from the last event I had registered for.


That's what I figured and that's what I did.  I figured that it would show up on the registration details at check-in.


----------



## vinmar4

Got it!
at exactly 10am, got almost 6000 ahead of me


----------



## Violetspider

Please keep posting when you get in so we can all see how high the number gets with success. I realize the number of reservations in a single group is a variable, but it's still good info for the DHS event this summer.

EDIT: My nephew got in 10 minutes ago. He started at 3884. Here in the group we've reached the 6000's, so that's a good sign.


----------



## jpeterson

Prince John Robin Hood said:


> I'm curious how many members they're going to have at each event


I've only been to one at DHS 3 (or was it 4?) years ago, but I remember the event crowds feeling very light.


----------



## MontanaMouse

Ben E N said:


> I am a blue card member who is staying on a purely resale points contract under a separate account number. I could not access when I put in my membership number. I am assuming that the same would happen to you as well. I was instructed to call member services, but their line is all busy signals anyway.


Thanks for the first hand report!


----------



## CKCruising

7,888 took about 50 minutes to get in.


----------



## Nennie

If you click the link now, there is no wait, and it takes you straight to the registration page.  So it looks like everyone so far today was able to get tickets!


----------



## Doingitagain

Park hours at Epcot end at 9pm and the event starts at 10pm.  Do they leave an hour to clear out the park?  Or should we expect park hours to be extended to 10pm?


----------



## jpeterson

Doingitagain said:


> Park hours at Epcot end at 9pm and the event starts at 10pm.  Do they leave an hour to clear out the park?  Or should we expect park hours to be extended to 10pm?


It's ideal if they leave the hour to clear it out.  Otherwise the queues are nasty for the event goers.  I remember the first VIPassholder event at MK didn't leave a gap and all the rides were huge waits.  No idea if that's what they are doing here, but I hope they leave that hour.


----------



## Peach026

Doingitagain said:


> Park hours at Epcot end at 9pm and the event starts at 10pm.  Do they leave an hour to clear out the park?  Or should we expect park hours to be extended to 10pm?


Pretty sure they leave that gap to get guests out etc.


----------



## Peach026

Anyone remember when we found up what will be at the event re:rides/ food, etc? I only vaguely reminder from 2018 (or was it 19 ) finding photos of the map on Facebook. I’m not on Facebook anymore and already getting excited!


----------



## dina444444

Doingitagain said:


> Park hours at Epcot end at 9pm and the event starts at 10pm.  Do they leave an hour to clear out the park?  Or should we expect park hours to be extended to 10pm?


Disney has started doing an hour gap between park close and “events” as of late so that’s likely what’s happening. The rides will be available during that hour, but any entertainment/free food won’t start until 10pm.


----------



## dina444444

Peach026 said:


> Anyone remember when we found up what will be at the event re:rides/ food, etc? I only vaguely reminder from 2018 (or was it 19 ) finding photos of the map on Facebook. I’m not on Facebook anymore and already getting excited!


Disney has stated full event details will be released one week before.


----------



## AmishGuy91

"Early resort registration is now closed.
Registration for all Members will open March 8 at 11:00 AM ET pending availability. "

Does that mean it's sold out, or just kept it open for an hour?  Is this normal?


----------



## jpeterson

AmishGuy91 said:


> "Early resort registration is now closed.
> Registration for all Members will open March 8 at 11:00 AM ET pending availability. "
> 
> Does that mean it's sold out, or just kept it open for an hour?  Is this normal?


Maybe they only allocated a certain % for resort guests?


----------



## JWhiz

Peach026 said:


> We had three devices open about 20 minutes before and got 5000, 4000 and 3000. I clicked the link at exactly 11 from my phon and got 2130 which is kinda messed up when you think about it... but posting here so people try that option for the next ones! My best wait right now is 1080 which feels OK 13 minutes in. Epcot capacity is something like 100,000 - for two events if they cap at say 20% my chances are still pretty good.. hopefullyyyyyyyy..



Same thing happened to me. I was on my desktop computer about 10 minutes before 11a and got 6400 as a number. After 11a when I was supposed to be behind everyone who had already been waiting prior to 11a and got their random number, I got a number 3000 lower on my phone. So in other words, after the time when everyone else was already seemingly queued I ended up with a better number. Oh well, got in and booked in about 35 minutes with a number somewhere around 3300.


----------



## Peach026

AmishGuy91 said:


> "Early resort registration is now closed.
> Registration for all Members will open March 8 at 11:00 AM ET pending availability. "
> 
> Does that mean it's sold out, or just kept it open for an hour?  Is this normal?


Historically I’ve never seen tickets available past this early booking window. I think this means tickets are gone.


----------



## Peach026

JWhiz said:


> Same thing happened to me. I was on my desktop computer about 10 minutes before 11a and got 6400 as a number. After 11a when I was supposed to be behind everyone who had already been waiting prior to 11a and got their random number, I got a number 3000 lower on my phone. So in other words, after the time when everyone else was already seemingly queued I ended up with a better number. Oh well, got in and booked in about 35 minutes with a number somewhere around 3300.


Glad you got in!!!!!! I’m glad I clicked on a feeling.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Doingitagain said:


> I wonder what "benefits" start early?  Any of the food?  I imagine most will swarm the standby rides and then do characters, etc. after the official 10pm opening.



People will do all of the offerings but if they have a rare character meet the lines form early for those and get to be very very long.


----------



## AmishGuy91

KAT4DISNEY said:


> People will do all of the offerings but if they have a rare character meet the lines form early for those and get to be very very long.



But without autographs and close encounters, the lines will move much faster than pre-covid.


----------



## lundve

Peach026 said:


> Historically I’ve never seen tickets available past this early booking window. I think this means tickets are gone.



Technically not true, although both were for Magic Kingdom.  My husband successfully (on the 2nd date) registered himself and relatives for January 2018 and himself and coworkers for March 2020 when he was in town for business trips. Neither times, did he have an on-site or DVC reservation.


----------



## helloconnie

Rumor has it that Guardians of the Galaxy:  Cosmic Rewind will open Memorial Day Weekend.  I wonder what the chances are the DVC Members will get a "sneak peek" at Moonlight Magic.


----------



## dina444444

helloconnie said:


> Rumor has it that Guardians of the Galaxy:  Cosmic Rewind will open Memorial Day Weekend.  I wonder what the chances are the DVC Members will get a "sneak peek" at Moonlight Magic.


Doubtful with the dates being in March. My guess is that if they do previews it won’t be until late April at the earliest.


----------



## JASBE06

Is it still open? I haven't been able to find the link


----------



## erionm

JASBE06 said:


> Is it still open? I haven't been able to find the link


Early resort registration is now closed.
Registration for all Members will open March 8 at 11:00 AM ET pending availability. 

http://disneyurl.com/DVCEPCOT22


----------



## JASBE06

Sucks, I never got an email or could not find the link. Been on hold for 40min with member services but that's apparently worthless


----------



## CP3uhoh

JASBE06 said:


> Sucks, I never got an email or could not find the link. Been on hold for 40min with member services but that's apparently worthless


we've been on for two hours only to learn today that cash stays with blue cards were eligible today, but DVC stays HAD to be booked with DIRECT points to be eligible.


----------



## dez1978

dina444444 said:


> Doubtful with the dates being in March. My guess is that if they do previews it won’t be until late April at the earliest.


But there is MM at HS on May 24th....


----------



## dina444444

dez1978 said:


> But there is MM at HS on May 24th....


Guardians is being built at Epcot so not sure how that the DHS date is relevant when talking about the Epcot events.


----------



## dez1978

dina444444 said:


> Guardians is being built at Epcot so not sure how that the DHS date is relevant when talking about the Epcot events.


Well. if they are having a DVC special event at Disney that week, it wouldn't be a stretch to also have a DVC preview at another park that same week...  Its not like we can't go to more than one park in the same week.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Ben E N said:


> I am a blue card member who is staying on a purely resale points contract under a separate account number. I could not access when I put in my membership number. I am assuming that the same would happen to you as well. I was instructed to call member services, but their line is all busy signals anyway.


I wonder what would happen if you booked purely with resale points but under the same membership number as a blue card account.


----------



## ValW

CP3uhoh said:


> we've been on for two hours only to learn today that cash stays with blue cards were eligible today, but DVC stays HAD to be booked with DIRECT points to be eligible.





HIRyeDVC said:


> I wonder what would happen if you booked purely with resale points but under the same membership number as a blue card account.



I posted this in another thread, but this is not true.  I used resale only points for my March/April reservation and had no trouble reserving Moonlight Magic today.  However, the resale points are under the same UY/membership as my direct points.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

ValW said:


> I posted this in another thread, but this is not true.  I used resale only points for my March/April reservation and had no trouble reserving Moonlight Magic today.  However, the resale points are under the same UY/membership as my direct points.


great to hear! so you had no issues receiving the email and booking online?


----------



## ValW

HIRyeDVC said:


> great to hear! so you had no issues receiving the email and booking online?



No issues AT ALL!  I was like #125 and registered in less than 5 minutes.
ETA: Just wanted to note also that the points I used were purchased in 2020 - so not "grandfathered" in.


----------



## Prince John Robin Hood

Hoping they bring out some rare characters.  Remy and Marie would be big hits with my kids.


----------



## Hettie

I haven’t been able to attend in the past, hope to get into the HS 5/24 event.

Are the Disney strollers available to rent for these events? We got rid of our stroller after our son turned 6, but he will probably get tired and need a snooze.


----------



## DDad4

ValW said:


> I posted this in another thread, but this is not true.  I used resale only points for my March/April reservation and had no trouble reserving Moonlight Magic today.  However, the resale points are under the same UY/membership as my direct points.


How would this work with transferred points?  Are they eligible if they were originally direct?


----------



## Liquidice

Curious as I heard a lot of horror stories on the DVC Fan FB group...

I have a single DVC Membership number with 3 contracts.  My first contract is direct points at BLT, 2nd is resale at BLT and 3rd is resale at BCV, all the same UY (obviously).

I am booked under my resale BCV points in June that overlaps with a HS Moonlight Magic event.  It was booked at the 11 month mark, so I can't modify the reservation to utilize a few BLT direct points.

It sounds like based on @ValW 's post that I should be OK, but curious if there is anything I should consider doing reservation wise to ensure I don't run into any issues while trying to make my reservation?

The number of people who had issues was shocking and now I'm worried  Was it primarily people who have multiple membership numbers and had their reservation on a membership number that only had resale points?


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Liquidice said:


> Curious as I heard a lot of horror stories on the DVC Fan FB group...
> 
> I have a single DVC Membership number with 3 contracts.  My first contract is direct points at BLT, 2nd is resale at BLT and 3rd is resale at BCV, all the same UY (obviously).
> 
> I am booked under my resale BCV points in June that overlaps with a HS Moonlight Magic event.  It was booked at the 11 month mark, so I can't modify the reservation to utilize a few BLT direct points.
> 
> It sounds like based on @ValW 's post that I should be OK, but curious if there is anything I should consider doing reservation wise to ensure I don't run into any issues while trying to make my reservation?
> 
> The number of people who had issues was shocking and now I'm worried  Was it primarily people who have multiple membership numbers and had their reservation on a membership number that only had resale points?


I dream of the day, when Disney makes all of its valued members at ease by fixing the darn website.....


----------



## Liquidice

HIRyeDVC said:


> I dream of the day, when Disney makes all of its valued members at ease by fixing the darn website.....



A lot of people who had issues called and they were told by Cast Members the problem is that they booked using their resale points, which boggles my mind because DVC says you don't even need to be booked on points, you can be on a cash stay at a Disney hotel and they will let you register in this early phase. So why would they care if you're using resale points?

I think it is just bad information being given by CMs who aren't sure why things aren't working so are giving their theories or making things up - but it still worries me that I will run into issues!


----------



## Doingitagain

Liquidice said:


> A lot of people who had issues called and they were told by Cast Members the problem is that they booked using their resale points, which boggles my mind because DVC says you don't even need to be booked on points, you can be on a cash stay at a Disney hotel and they will let you register in this early phase. So why would they care if you're using resale points?
> 
> I think it is just bad information being given by CMs who aren't sure why things aren't working so are giving their theories or making things up - but it still worries me that I will run into issues!


I was thinking through the logic of this and here is what I came up with:
DVC members who booked using Direct points are clearly eligible for Membership Extras and the early reservation lottery.​​DVC members who have a blue card but have a cash reservation are eligible members who are providing income to Disney with their cash reservation and thus are considered eligible for the early reservation lottery.​​DVC members who booked using resale points have reservations that did not come from something that provided income to Disney, so they are included in the pool of people who are not eligible for the early lottery, but can try at the second date when it is opened up to all members.​
I am not saying this is right or not, just laying out what I think the thought process was.
​


----------



## JASBE06

I was told I didn't get the email because it was booked on resale points. They did agree it was an error and I should have had access because the resale contract was purchased in 2010,  but didn't offer to rectify anything. I also have three direct contracts. Very disappointed with DVC member services


----------



## HIRyeDVC

It seems like Disney is doing whatever they can to discourage people from buying resale.  It doesn't matter if you've already spent a small fortune buying direct contracts. If you are using resale points, they want to make it as painful as possible.  Or, Disney IT is incompetent and they just can't create a software that can handle the varying types of direct and resale contracts and memberships.  I believe both are at play.


----------



## DonMacGregor

Liquidice said:


> Curious as I heard a lot of horror stories on the DVC Fan FB group...


Yup, looks like a LOT of people had trouble making reservations and missed out due to being on hold with MS, who cheerfully told them the problem was solved, but that it was too late and reservations were closed.


----------



## Liquidice

I don't think the intention is that you don't qualify if you are booked with resale points.  That isn't the way the Moonlight Magic page reads and some people obviously were able to book and had a reservation using resale points. I'm curious how many people with a single membership number (all points under 1 account) and reservation using resale points were able to book MM. I think this should work - but want to verify.

The qualification is that you qualify for Membership Perks (Blue Card) and are staying on site.  There is logic in saying that Disney didn't make money off of you, but if you qualify for Membership Perks they did make money off of you (or you're grandfathered in) and I suspect Disney isn't putting in the effort for this extra logic (too complicated for them).

I think the majority of people having issues is because of having multiple membership numbers and people have some memberships with only resale points - it makes sense to me that Disney isn't linking those memberships (or checking for the linkage) so the system knows you qualify for membership perks - and it probably is super low on the priority list of things to fix not to mention Disney IT isn't known for their skill, I mean the DVC website doesn't work right in many cases. 

Although one person on DVC Fan said they tried multiple membership numbers and the membership number with only resale points worked to get a MM reservation - so clearly there are issues


----------



## DonMacGregor

HIRyeDVC said:


> It seems like Disney is doing whatever they can to discourage people from buying resale.  It doesn't matter if you've already spent a small fortune buying direct contracts. If you are using resale points, they want to make it as painful as possible.  Or, Disney IT is incompetent and they just can't create a software that can handle the varying types of direct and resale contracts and memberships.  I believe both are at play.


From what I read today, it included people who booked DVC rooms using direct points, and DVC members who had cash reservations too. And people didn't know it would refuse them until after they had waited in the queue. By then waiting to talk to MS ran them past the reservation window closing. Believe me, there are already dozens of "maybe it's because" posts over there already, but one theme: once they got through to MS, MS admitted it was a glitch but didn't offer to do anything about it. Plus, a ton of people who DID book using resale points DID get their reservations.


----------



## DonMacGregor

Liquidice said:


> I think the majority of people having issues is because of having multiple membership numbers and people have some memberships with only resale points - it makes sense to me that Disney isn't linking those memberships (or checking for the linkage) so the system knows you qualify for membership perks - and it probably is super low on the priority list of things to fix not to mention Disney IT isn't known for their skill, I mean the DVC website doesn't work right in many cases.


It's the same BS as the Y vs ND fiasco.


----------



## Sandisw

DDad4 said:


> How would this work with transferred points?  Are they eligible if they were originally direct?



If you have an eligible membership, you can go. If you don’t, it doesn’t matter if you have transferred points as that doesn’t change the status of the membership.


----------



## Peach026

Can we make a thread for the Epcot events? I'm happy to do it! I just wasnt sure if its "allowed"


----------



## Sandisw

Peach026 said:


> Can we make a thread for the Epcot events? I'm happy to do it! I just wasnt sure if its "allowed"



You are welcome to start a thread to share what happens at the events!


----------



## bmcd1998

As Ralphie said...."oh...fudge".  Quick cautionary tale.  I only owned resale.  Wanted to go to second MM at EPCOT as we will be there.  So decided to buy 150 points direct and sell a resale contract.  I bought the direct points and was told I was all set to register for MM.  On registration morning, I had 4 devices logged into the link and got to the screen in plenty of time to register.  Only Disney had not changed my membership number to include the direct purchase.  It said "ineligible".  Long story short I got shut out (not the end of the world) and subsequently cancelled the direct purchase (by law you have 10 days).  Can't wait to hear how the post-covid MM compares.  We have another trip planned for Sept when a HS MM is scheduled, so if the reviews are good I will probably repurchase and try to go then.  Cheers to everyone that got in.  I hope it is a fantastic night!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Am I understanding that you had to be a blue card member to book first?  That strictly White card members were not allowed?  I am not following why some were denied a reservation.


----------



## bmcd1998

bobbiwoz said:


> Am I understanding that you had to be a blue card member to book first?  That strictly White card members were not allowed?  I am not following why some were denied a reservation.


All member benefits are limited to Direct point members.


----------



## erionm

bmcd1998 said:


> All member benefits are limited to Direct point members.


Resale purchases before a certain date are eligible for the same member benefits as direct purchasers.


----------



## bmcd1998

erionm said:


> Resale purchases before a certain date are eligible for the same member benefits as direct purchasers.


That's correct  sorry about that.


----------



## antmr7

If you have a confirmed reservation for moonlight magic can you modify your dvc stay to a different resort if a room comes up at a different resort or would it affect the reservation?   I’m assuming it wouldn’t because you are not cancelling your room reservation and the number stays the same if you modify to another resort


----------



## bobbiwoz

bmcd1998 said:


> As Ralphie said...."oh...fudge".  Quick cautionary tale.  I only owned resale.  Wanted to go to second MM at EPCOT as we will be there.  So decided to buy 150 points direct and sell a resale contract.  I bought the direct points and was told I was all set to register for MM.  On registration morning, I had 4 devices logged into the link and got to the screen in plenty of time to register.  Only Disney had not changed my membership number to include the direct purchase.  It said "ineligible".  Long story short I got shut out (not the end of the world) and subsequently cancelled the direct purchase (by law you have 10 days).  Can't wait to hear how the post-covid MM compares.  We have another trip planned for Sept when a HS MM is scheduled, so if the reviews are good I will probably repurchase and try to go then.  Cheers to everyone that got in.  I hope it is a fantastic night!


Oh my.  You have been through a lot, and I’m sorry you didn’t get in.  Rather than go though it all again, I would probably buy the direct membership ahead of any reports, and thus be ready when DVC announces something I wanted to do again.  You could have tried on March 8th and been successful.


----------



## Mamiamjo

Maybe this was answered previously, but I didn't see it as I skimmed the previous 354 posts.
We will be there for the July AK Moonlight Magic date and want to register. Since we missed the early registration date, the website mentions registering on March 8th, but it didn't seem clear as to whether you could register for all the dates at that time or not. 
When I click on that park for more information, it says the following...

Disney’s Animal Kingdom Theme Park

Event Dates: July 26, 2022, August 31, 2022 and September 28, 2022
Registration Window: Please check back for information about when to register.
Show Less

Any ideas?


----------



## erionm

Mamiamjo said:


> Maybe this was answered previously, but I didn't see it as I skimmed the previous 354 posts.
> We will be there for the July AK Moonlight Magic date and want to register. Since we missed the early registration date, the website mentions registering on March 8th, but it didn't seem clear as to whether you could register for all the dates at that time or not.
> When I click on that park for more information, it says the following...
> 
> Disney’s Animal Kingdom Theme Park
> 
> Event Dates: July 26, 2022, August 31, 2022 and September 28, 2022
> Registration Window: Please check back for information about when to register.
> Show Less
> 
> Any ideas?


This first registration was ONLY for the Epcot MM events.  There will be a separate registration period for the DAK MM Events and those dates will be announced later.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Liquidice said:


> The number of people who had issues was shocking and now I'm worried  Was it primarily people who have multiple membership numbers and had their reservation on a membership number that only had resale points?



From what I saw those were the only members who had issues.  You should be fine if it works the same as it did for the Epcot reservations.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

bmcd1998 said:


> As Ralphie said...."oh...fudge".  Quick cautionary tale.  I only owned resale.  Wanted to go to second MM at EPCOT as we will be there.  So decided to buy 150 points direct and sell a resale contract.  I bought the direct points and was told I was all set to register for MM.  On registration morning, I had 4 devices logged into the link and got to the screen in plenty of time to register.  Only Disney had not changed my membership number to include the direct purchase.  It said "ineligible".  Long story short I got shut out (not the end of the world) and subsequently cancelled the direct purchase (by law you have 10 days).  Can't wait to hear how the post-covid MM compares.  We have another trip planned for Sept when a HS MM is scheduled, so if the reviews are good I will probably repurchase and try to go then.  Cheers to everyone that got in.  I hope it is a fantastic night!



If you don't have another reason for needing new points then I think you were saved by that "issue".  A $30K purchase for one evening that at best is worth $50 per person?  Ok - lets say $200 per person since Disney keeps upping the price of their own evening parties but these Moonlight Magic events are not the same.  What they are like is what conventions or other groups could pay for a section of the park back in the day.   I know for a fact that if I didn't have direct points I'd simply pay Disney for an evening event in the parks.  I'm not sneezing at the fact the DVD does these - it's enjoyable - but it is not worthy of a full blown direct purchase.


----------



## DisneyStarWisher

Can someone tell me about the AK Moonlight Magic event?  We are thinking of moving our trip up one day to participate.  We are blue card owners, so we will be able to register early, if I'm understanding correctly. Here are some other questions I have:
1.  Will the registration open sometime in June for the September 28 date? 
2.  What time is the event?  
3.  We will not have park tickets.  Can we still attend the party?  
4.  What attractions will be open at AK?
Thanks for any information you can give!


----------



## JenboJambo

I think this is ridiculous… any DIRECT member should have been allowed to book early if they had a resort reservation - that includes using direct points, resale points, transfer points, rented points, or cash.  I mean goodness…. Can’t we all just get along?  It’s bad enough Disney has created a class system between resale members and direct members but these people all had at least one direct membership through Disney!  This whole situation is just mind boggling to me.  I just don’t get it.


----------



## Sandisw

JenboJambo said:


> I think this is ridiculous… any DIRECT member should have been allowed to book early if they had a resort reservation - that includes using direct points, resale points, transfer points, rented points, or cash.  I mean goodness…. Can’t we all just get along?  It’s bad enough Disney has created a class system between resale members and direct members but these people all had at least one direct membership through Disney!  This whole situation is just mind boggling to me.  I just don’t get it.



I think that the system was set up to allow any owner who has an eligible membership to get in.  The problem is that some CMs gave out the wrong issue and some people had an issue with the process...but, there are people who had no issue getting the early reservation on direct or resale points, as long as they were in the same membership that was eligible.

I can't speak for transferred points because I haven't seen any reports of people whose reservation was booked that way post.  Rented points I can get because the point of early registration was to have one booked on your membership.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Sandisw said:


> I think that the system was set up to allow any owner who has an eligible membership to get in.  The problem is that some CMs gave out the wrong issue and some people had an issue with the process...but, there are people who had no issue getting the early reservation on direct or resale points, as long as they were in the same membership that was eligible.
> 
> I can't speak for transferred points because I haven't seen any reports of people whose reservation was booked that way post. * Rented points I can get because the point of early registration was to have one booked on your membership.*



Early registration was for qualified members with a reservation onsite.  Cash reservations were not booked on their membership and it would have allowed for RCI reservations etc.   At best this was an IT fail to not consider those who have multiple memberships where one was qualified and another wasn't.  At worst it was a choice by DVC but if so it was a true slap in the face to that subset of members with both.


----------



## dina444444

JenboJambo said:


> I think this is ridiculous… any DIRECT member should have been allowed to book early if they had a resort reservation - that includes using direct points, resale points, transfer points, rented points, or cash.  I mean goodness…. Can’t we all just get along?  It’s bad enough Disney has created a class system between resale members and direct members but these people all had at least one direct membership through Disney!  This whole situation is just mind boggling to me.  I just don’t get it.


I think those that were having issues have more than one member number and the trip was booked on the non valid member number contracts.


----------



## dina444444

DisneyStarWisher said:


> Can someone tell me about the AK Moonlight Magic event?  We are thinking of moving our trip up one day to participate.  We are blue card owners, so we will be able to register early, if I'm understanding correctly. Here are some other questions I have:
> 1.  Will the registration open sometime in June for the September 28 date?
> 2.  What time is the event?
> 3.  We will not have park tickets.  Can we still attend the party?
> 4.  What attractions will be open at AK?
> Thanks for any information you can give!


It will likely open 5-6 weeks before the first date of the block of dates. Times won’t be available until registration likely but it usually runs for 3-4 hours after park close. You do not need park tickets, admission typically begins 3 hours before park close, if you want to enter before that then you will need separate park tickets. Typically all attractions will be open except for those that close before park close already such as safari and the 2 big trails.


----------



## Liquidice

dina444444 said:


> It will likely open 5-6 weeks before the first date of the block of dates. Times won’t be available until registration likely but it usually runs for 3-4 hours after park close. You do not need park tickets, admission typically begins 3 hours before park close, if you want to enter before that then you will need separate park tickets. Typically all attractions will be open except for those that close before park close already such as safari and the 2 big trails.



I don't know what it will be like this time, but I went to the Animal Kingdom Moonlight Magic back in February 2020 and amazingly Safari was open!  It did close before the event ended though, It was awesome in the dark, the Lions were awake and moving around, there were 2 rhinos that blocked our car and we got stuck for about 10 minutes!  Best safari ride I have been on.  Only bad thing is the pictures I took all came out awful because it was so dark out lol.


----------



## dina444444

Liquidice said:


> I don't know what it will be like this time, but I went to the Animal Kingdom Moonlight Magic back in February 2020 and amazingly Safari was open!  It did close before the event ended though, It was awesome in the dark, the Lions were awake and moving around, there were 2 rhinos that blocked our car and we got stuck for about 10 minutes!  Best safari ride I have been on.  Only bad thing is the pictures I took all came out awful because it was so dark out lol.


It was not open in the august 2019 party and they have not offered post sunset safaris since the parks reopened. I don’t remember for the January 2020 one that I went to since it was so cold that night, the only outdoor ride we did was triceratops spin.


----------



## DisneyStarWisher

dina444444 said:


> It was not open in the august 2019 party and they have not offered post sunset safaris since the parks reopened. I don’t remember for the January 2020 one that I went to since it was so cold that night, the only outdoor ride we did was triceratops spin.


I'm not really concerned if it will be offered during the party since I don't care to see it in the dark, but I would like to know if I will be able to do it before the party starts.


----------



## CraigInPA

JWhiz said:


> Same thing happened to me. I was on my desktop computer about 10 minutes before 11a and got 6400 as a number. After 11a when I was supposed to be behind everyone who had already been waiting prior to 11a and got their random number, I got a number 3000 lower on my phone. So in other words, after the time when everyone else was already seemingly queued I ended up with a better number. Oh well, got in and booked in about 35 minutes with a number somewhere around 3300.



As you'll see here, some people had multiple browsers/devices open before the 11am start. They then disconnected the higher numbers, and kept the lower number. You'd think that Disney keep these out of circulation, but apparently they re-assign them. Thanks for posting this. It adds one more avenue to get to a lower number that was previously unexplored.


----------



## Samoyed25

antmr7 said:


> If you have a confirmed reservation for moonlight magic can you modify your dvc stay to a different resort if a room comes up at a different resort or would it affect the reservation?   I’m assuming it wouldn’t because you are not cancelling your room reservation and the number stays the same if you modify to another resort


I called Member Services to ask this question.  Unfortunately, they told me I could not change my resort reservation or I would lose my Moonlight Magic reservation.  I was hoping to move to an EPCOT resort if it became available.


----------



## Canadian Tom

Hello:  I logged in right at 11:00am and was number 6789 in line.  It took about 45 minutes but I did get in and have brooked for March 31, 2022.  Canadian Tom


----------



## lundve

Samoyed25 said:


> I called Member Services to ask this question.  Unfortunately, they told me I could not change my resort reservation or I would lose my Moonlight Magic reservation.  I was hoping to move to an EPCOT resort if it became available.


Are we certain on this as I too had hoped to waitlist something closer to EPCOT.  My resort reservation isn’t changing its number and I’ve gotten a confirmed MM print out.  Just wondering if anyone had heard anything else.

I read the fine print and it calls out cancelling my reservation but not modifying it.


----------



## vpusey

Hi , does anyone know if they offer Moonlight Magic Tshirts for sale at the events ?


----------



## antmr7

Samoyed25 said:


> I called Member Services to ask this question.  Unfortunately, they told me I could not change my resort reservation or I would lose my Moonlight Magic reservation.  I was hoping to move to an EPCOT resort if it became available.





lundve said:


> Are we certain on this as I too had hoped to waitlist something closer to EPCOT.  My resort reservation isn’t changing its number and I’ve gotten a confirmed MM print out.  Just wondering if anyone had heard anything else.
> 
> I read the fine print and it calls out cancelling my reservation but not modifying it.



I called and asked them the same question because I wanted to reallocate points to the day I had the night with the MM reservation.  They told me that since I already have the MM reservation nothing would change.  I am not sure what to do now because we were debating moving it to a different resort too if something came up. 

We ended up modifying the reservation to reallocate banked points and we have the same reservation number from before modification and after

I am thinking if you were to cancel it would affect it because you would get a new reservation number and it wouldn’t be the one linked to your MM reservation

Maybe someone else can call and see what they say lol


----------



## Sandisw

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Early registration was for qualified members with a reservation onsite.  Cash reservations were not booked on their membership and it would have allowed for RCI reservations etc.   At best this was an IT fail to not consider those who have multiple memberships where one was qualified and another wasn't.  At worst it was a choice by DVC but if so it was a true slap in the face to that subset of members with both.



I meant to include the on-site reservation piece but typed too fast. I do agree it was a mess if they didn’t let you register traveling on a non qualified membership as they did before.

I get why a rental would not be accepted because then any owner would have been allowed to book it for any renters since it went by membership number.


----------



## Sandisw

Samoyed25 said:


> I called Member Services to ask this question.  Unfortunately, they told me I could not change my resort reservation or I would lose my Moonlight Magic reservation.  I was hoping to move to an EPCOT resort if it became available.



I don’t think this is correct if the change is done through a modification and the reservation number stays the same,

I can see it being an issue if you book something brand new and cancel the old one out.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Sandisw said:


> I meant to include the on-site reservation piece but typed too fast. I do agree it was a mess if they didn’t let you register traveling on a non qualified membership as they did before.
> 
> I get why a rental would not be accepted because then any owner would have been allowed to book it for any renters since it went by membership number.



I don't see any distinction for a rental either if cash stays and RCI exchanges were allowed.   Technically if someone had booked a DVC room on cash or gotten the room via exchange that also is a "rental" only from DVC.  Eligible membership plus room booked onsite.  I think the main one catching my eye that means any room onsite should qualify is that RCI exchanges qualified too if the person was also a member.    
Hopefully for those who want to go but were caught up in the booking logistics there will be some availability that was set aside for the 8th that they'll be able to get reserved.  I have to notch this up to another glitchy event registration though because of the denials for those who met the listed criteria but the exact scenario wasn't considered.   An over complication kind of like the membership cards.


----------



## Sandisw

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I don't see any distinction for a rental either if cash stays and RCI exchanges were allowed.   Technically if someone had booked a DVC room on cash or gotten the room via exchange that also is a "rental" only from DVC.  Eligible membership plus room booked onsite.  I think the main one catching my eye that means any room onsite should qualify is that RCI exchanges qualified too if the person was also a member.
> Hopefully for those who want to go but were caught up in the booking logistics there will be some availability that was set aside for the 8th that they'll be able to get reserved.  I have to notch this up to another glitchy event registration though because of the denials for those who met the listed criteria but the exact scenario wasn't considered.   An over complication kind of like the membership cards.



Because a rented reservation isn’t yours. It is the owners and you are simply a guest like any other renter

Plus, you could then end up with more than one reservation per membership.

The owner may want to book their own reservation and the rented isn’t going to show up except under the other membership owner.

Now, the easiest way would be to simply not have early reservation and open up to all.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Sandisw said:


> Because a rented reservation isn’t yours. It is the owners and you are simply a guest like any other renter
> 
> Plus, you could then end up with more than one reservation per membership.
> 
> The owner may want to book their own reservation and the rented isn’t going to show up except under the other membership owner.
> 
> Now, the easiest way would be to simply not have early reservation and open up to all.



There was no written qualification that the reservation be made using the membership otherwise cash or RCI wouldn't have been listed as allowed. And as a few reported who had the reservation under a second reservation it was fixed but was too late as everything was booked.

To make the Moonlight reservation you enter your own membership number not someone elses so it wouldn't prohibit the owner of the rented reservation from making a reservation.

They could make it no reservation required and then it becomes a perk for DVC owners close to WDW.


----------



## Sandisw

KAT4DISNEY said:


> There was no written qualification that the reservation be made using the membership otherwise cash or RCI wouldn't have been listed as allowed. And as a few reported who had the reservation under a second reservation it was fixed but was too late as everything was booked.
> 
> To make the Moonlight reservation you enter your own membership number not someone elses so it wouldn't prohibit the owner of the rented reservation from making a reservation.
> 
> They could make it no reservation required and then it becomes a perk for DVC owners close to WDW.



Except the rented ones wouldn’t pull up for early registration except under the actual owner whose membership it is under. 

Those with the other types like cash show up as an actual reservation for the actual member. owner.

We just see it differently.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Sandisw said:


> Except the rented ones wouldn’t pull up for early registration except under the actual owner whose membership it is under.
> 
> Those with the other types like cash show up as an actual reservation for the actual member. owner.
> 
> We just see it differently.



Why do you say that about a rented reservation?  It shows up on MDE just like a cash.  The Membership number that is input would not be the one that owns the rented points.   A membership number is not linked to a general WDW reservation.  An RCI reservation - that is a trade in not a trade out that would have been done on a members points - is not linked under a particular membership yet it qualified.  

What you are stating would only be logical if the requirement were for a reservation under the membership you qualified for the event.  That isn't the case.    It seems that you just want to see it as different and not that it actually is.


----------



## 1971DBday

We have two rooms at the Poly booked for May. My DH and I (members) are in one room and the rest of our party are in the other room.  All booked under our points and linked.  Is that going to create an issue when trying to book May 24th?  TIA


----------



## Bibbidi_Boo

1971DBday said:


> We have two rooms at the Poly booked for May. My DH and I (members) are in one room and the rest of our party are in the other room.  All booked under our points and linked.  Is that going to create an issue when trying to book May 24th?  TIA


 
more then likely yes since they are still separate reservations


----------



## Sandisw

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Why do you say that about a rented reservation?  It shows up on MDE just like a cash.  The Membership number that is input would not be the one that owns the rented points.   A membership number is not linked to a general WDW reservation.  An RCI reservation - that is a trade in not a trade out that would have been done on a members points - is not linked under a particular membership yet it qualified.
> 
> What you are stating would only be logical if the requirement were for a reservation under the membership you qualified for the event.  That isn't the case.    It seems that you just want to see it as different and not that it actually is.



I do see what you are saying now in terms of MDE. But then more than one reservation booked on a membership would be allowed wouldn’t it?

If what you are saying is that when they check to see if someone has a trip booked to allow for the early registration, they do not use DVC membership but MDE of qualified DVC owners then you are right, it wouldn’t be the way I was thinking of it.


----------



## erionm

vpusey said:


> Hi , does anyone know if they offer Moonlight Magic Tshirts for sale at the events ?


They did for prior MM events.  No word on if they will be available this year.


----------



## DisneyaholicRaquel

So, I looked thru the thread and don't think I see the answer to my question.  Does anyone know if you have a reservation where the check "out" day is the Moonlight Magic night do you still get to book with early registration?


----------



## erionm

DisneyaholicRaquel said:


> Does anyone know if you have a reservation where the check "out" day is the Moonlight Magic night do you still get to book with early registration?


Yes, you would be eligible for the early booking window.  A number of members were able to book the Epcot event with reservations checking out on the day of the event.


----------



## DisneyaholicRaquel

erionm said:


> Yes, you would be eligible for the early booking window.  A number of members were able to book the Epcot event with reservations checking out on the day of the event.



Thank you!


----------



## RivShore

This will be our first MM opportunity so not sure how it works for those of us who don't have reservations - will we get an email with a link to apply or??


----------



## ScubaTime

I just booked a cash stay for June 16th and I'm a blue card member. Only have 2 people on the room reservation. If we want to bring another couple as quests would we have to now change the hotel room reservation to include their names? Looks like it would change the per night cost to add 2 more people as well.


----------



## Vacaybound

I need to look into this.


----------



## dina444444

ScubaTime said:


> I just booked a cash stay for June 16th and I'm a blue card member. Only have 2 people on the room reservation. If we want to bring another couple as quests would we have to now change the hotel room reservation to include their names? Looks like it would change the per night cost to add 2 more people as well.


No. I’m staying cash over the 3/31 Epcot date. I’m solo in my room and I was able to register for 5 guests (myself plus 4).


----------



## ScubaTime

dina444444 said:


> No. I’m staying cash over the 3/31 Epcot date. I’m solo in my room and I was able to register for 5 guests (myself plus 4).


Thank you so much for confirming! That is great news. From this thread it sounded like people were trying to get 2 different reservations linked to be eligible so I wasn’t sure.


----------



## PatMcDuck

vpusey said:


> Hi , does anyone know if they offer Moonlight Magic Tshirts for sale at the events ?


 

I remember t Shirts at other events, but they were not great, cheap screen on a cheaper white T Shirt.  I am not positive if these were at the free DVC Events or at one of the paid after hours parties I attended.  But I think it was a DVC one, as I bought one at the Villians MK party and it was black and nice.


----------



## Doingitagain

ScubaTime said:


> Thank you so much for confirming! That is great news. From this thread it sounded like people were trying to get 2 different reservations linked to be eligible so I wasn’t sure.


I think they want multiple reservations to increase the invite above the Member plus 4 Guests.


----------



## HappyDisneyWife

KAT4DISNEY said:


> There was no written qualification that the reservation be made using the membership otherwise cash or RCI wouldn't have been listed as allowed. And as a few reported who had the reservation under a second reservation it was fixed but was too late as everything was booked.
> 
> To make the Moonlight reservation you enter your own membership number not someone elses so it wouldn't prohibit the owner of the rented reservation from making a reservation.
> 
> They could make it no reservation required and then it becomes a perk for DVC owners close to WDW.


Just so you know, the DVC MM page does specifically state:

“*Resort Reservations must be made by the person listed as the “owner” using that Membership* or with cash through the Disney Reservation Center or a travel provider. *Please Note Members that have a Resort Reservation booked under another Member's Membership are not eligible for early booking*.”


----------



## HappyDisneyWife

I just want to add, for those with blue card, multiple memberships- some resale… it seems that DVC MS has been giving the same (mis)information for a long time about “qualifying reservations” for direct owners to be able to participate in early MM registration.

*According to DVC’s own rules, if you have a Disney/DVC resort (inc Vero Beach) reservation using YOUR points OR cash, AND you own a blue card membership… you qualify for early registration.* _(*remember that all blue card members -with or without resorts ressies- are eligible to book MM once general event registration opens… this hoopla is just for those wanting to snag an opportunity at early registration*)_

In my experience, if you booked your room using your resale membership- you should not expect an email (with a link) inviting you to register for MM… but you still can (bc you still own that blue card!). **_Resist the urge to call MS- they will not help, and will likely only frustrate & confuse you!!**_ Once registration is ready to begin, go to the DVC’s MM page and click the link. It will clearly state that you must input your blue-card membership number… _but!!!_ If you booked your reservation under a different membership number, it will not see a qualifying res on your account & you will be denied. Instead, input the membership number which you actually used for your res (which you also own- blue card or not!)… bc THAT is the membership number that will “trigger” the acknowledgment that you do indeed hold a reservation for those dates. At that point, you _should_ be allowed to complete the registration. You will be reminded that you must qualify for membership extras to go to MM… & you do, so no worries! When you get to the party, you just present your registration confirmation & blue card (with ID) & you’re in


----------



## DVCKing

HappyDisneyWife said:


> I just want to add, for those with blue card, multiple memberships- some resale… it seems that DVC MS has been giving the same (mis)information for a long time about “qualifying reservations” for direct owners to be able to participate in early MM registration.
> 
> *According to DVC’s own rules, if you have a Disney/DVC resort (inc Vero Beach) reservation using YOUR points OR cash, AND you own a blue card membership… you qualify for early registration.* _(*remember that all blue card members -with or without resorts ressies- are eligible to book MM once general event registration opens… this hoopla is just for those wanting to snag an opportunity at early registration*)_
> 
> In my experience, if you booked your room using your resale membership- you should not expect an email (with a link) inviting you to register for MM… but you still can (bc you still own that blue card!). **_Resist the urge to call MS- they will not help, and will likely only frustrate & confuse you!!**_ Once registration is ready to begin, go to the DVC’s MM page and click the link. It will clearly state that you must input your blue-card membership number… _but!!!_ If you booked your reservation under a different membership number, it will not see a qualifying res on your account & you will be denied. Instead, input the membership number which you actually used for your res (which you also own- blue card or not!)… bc THAT is the membership number that will “trigger” the acknowledgment that you do indeed hold a reservation for those dates. At that point, you _should_ be allowed to complete the registration. You will be reminded that you must qualify for membership extras to go to MM… & you do, so no worries! When you get to the party, you just present your registration confirmation & blue card (with ID) & you’re in



Excellent info! Thanks for sharing! Do you have any insight if the reservation is booked with transfer points? I’m blue card and using a reservation booked with transfer point from a grandfathered account.


----------



## HappyDisneyWife

DVCKing said:


> Excellent info! Thanks for sharing! Do you have any insight if the reservation is booked with transfer points? I’m blue card and using a reservation booked with transfer point from a grandfathered account.


You’re welcome! 

I don’t have any personal experience with transferred points and MM early registration… and DVC doesn’t get that nitty gritty in their fine print, but they do say-



HappyDisneyWife said:


> “*Resort Reservations must be made by the person listed as the “owner” using that Membership* or with cash through the Disney Reservation Center or a travel provider. *Please Note Members that have a Resort Reservation booked under another Member's Membership are not eligible for early booking*.”


From this statement, and knowing that transferred points show as “temporary” contracts on one’s membership, I’d say that it should qualify (but I can’t guarantee anything!). Your reservation is still being made “by the person listed as the ‘owner’ using that membership” -which is the concrete qualification made by DVC. The points themselves shouldn’t matter, just that they are in one of your memberships and you do have a legit blue card. And again, I would not call and ask MS about it. I would just log on & try it when early registration opens for your MM event! 

& with all things Disney IT…
Hope for the best, but be prepared for the worst


----------



## Claudia1

Does anybody know what time the open booking starts tomorrow, on the 8th?


----------



## erionm

Claudia1 said:


> Does anybody know what time the open booking starts tomorrow, on the 8th?


11 am eastern.

http://disneyurl.com/DVCEPCOT22


----------



## Bonnie1222

erionm said:


> 11 am eastern.
> 
> http://disneyurl.com/DVCEPCOT22


Thanks for this.... I thought it was 8am... this makes my day easier


----------



## Bibbidi_Boo

Just remember that it is very likely that there will be very few spots available today.


----------



## ORD2KOA

erionm said:


> 11 am eastern.
> 
> http://disneyurl.com/DVCEPCOT22


Thanks so much for this!!!!!!!


----------



## Kahlenfiore

DisneyStarWisher said:


> So looking at the dates, I see most of them are on a Tuesday or Thursday. The last two at AK are on Wednesdays. Wonder how this will affect the MK Extended Evening Hours, if it will at all? Not sure I’m going to be there on 9/28, but if so, I will sure be torn between the two.


I'm wondering about this too. We'll be there that week and really hope we don't have to choose between the two.


----------



## ScubaCat

Bibbidi_Boo said:


> Just remember that it is very likely that there will be very few spots available today.



Both available as of a few minutes ago.  Good luck!


----------



## mab2012

Done at 11:15 for March 17.  My best queue started at 374 (back of the line was around 3.5k).

When I hit the registration page there was an "extremely limited availability" warning - I didn't stop to read much else.  Good luck to everyone else who is trying to secure a spot this morning!


----------



## CP3uhoh

was #245 when que opened and got registered. Not sure why they don't let you change the member when there are multiples listed on contract. Seems like they just pick the first person listed and say that one has to attend. But nothing surprises me with their IT anymore.


----------



## ScubaCat

CP3uhoh said:


> was #245 when que opened and got registered. Not sure why they don't let you change the member when there are multiples listed on contract. Seems like they just pick the first person listed and say that one has to attend. But nothing surprises me with their IT anymore.


There was an optional box at the bottom of the first page that you use to specify an alternate member name.


----------



## Bibbidi_Boo

ScubaCat said:


> Both available as of a few minutes ago.  Good luck!



we booked the other week with hotel. But in the past it was rare for non  hotel to make it this far. I’m bummed since I bet it will be way more busy then in the past


----------



## dez1978

lol, I'm still at #2649.  Started at 3400


----------



## dcfromva

Mar 17 is sold out


----------



## dez1978

MArch 17 is sold out


----------



## bobbiwoz

4169


----------



## Helvetica

I started at 4133. Currently at 3405. I'm fine if I don't get in, this is more of a test run for DHS for me. I guess I have to use multiple devices next time to get the best number or something.


----------



## anb

Helvetica said:


> I started at 4133. Currently at 3405. I'm fine if I don't get in, this is more of a test run for DHS for me. I guess I have to use multiple devices next time to get the best number or something.


I used 7 devices!  Best number was in 1500's.


----------



## borgthe

Waaaahhh.  Used 2 devices and didn't get in.  If anyone has 3 spots available for March 17, let me know!


----------



## mab2012

Bibbidi_Boo said:


> we booked the other week with hotel. But in the past it was rare for non  hotel to make it this far. I’m bummed since I bet it will be way more busy then in the past



Today's registration is not going to make a huge difference.  I would guess they didn't get past 500 or so in the queue before the March 17 date sold out.  Assuming 4 guests per registration and roughly half on each available date, that's maybe an extra 1000 people.

Epcot is huge.  I don't think you'll notice.


----------



## ScubaCat

anb said:


> I used 7 devices!


Amateur   

It says "the line is paused" now.  March 31 may still be available - hang in there


----------



## Helvetica

Event has reached capacity.


----------



## dcfromva

I started out at around 1100.    The last number I saw was 271 before it was full.


----------



## CP3uhoh

ScubaCat said:


> Amateur
> 
> It says "the line is paused" now.  March 31 may still be available - hang in there


I used one and got #245.....someone (who shall remain nameless) told me once they were trying to identify server info to penalize people with an unusual amount of windows open which is why they were outsourcing the que, notice a third party handled it.


----------



## erionm

CP3uhoh said:


> was #245 when que opened and got registered. Not sure why they don't let you change the member when there are multiples listed on contract. Seems like they just pick the first person listed and say that one has to attend. But nothing surprises me with their IT anymore.


There should have been a box to enter an alternate member name that will check in for the event.


----------



## Helvetica

CP3uhoh said:


> I used one and got #245.....someone (who shall remain nameless) told me once they were trying to identify server info to penalize people with an unusual amount of windows open which is why they were outsourcing the que, notice a third party handled it.



I used one device and one tab, got 4133.


----------



## ScubaCat

CP3uhoh said:


> I used one and got #245.....someone (who shall remain nameless) told me once they were trying to identify server info to penalize people with an unusual amount of windows open which is why they were outsourcing the que, notice a third party handled it.



I'm quite familiar with queue-it and their algorithm (partially thanks to PS5 hunting).  It helps to learn the tricks.

Looks like it's at capacity now.  Went pretty quick although at least they outsourced it so nothing crashed.


----------



## Bibbidi_Boo

mab2012 said:


> Today's registration is not going to make a huge difference.  I would guess they didn't get past 500 or so in the queue before the March 17 date sold out.  Assuming 4 guests per registration and roughly half on each available date, that's maybe an extra 1000 people.
> 
> Epcot is huge.  I don't think you'll notice.



we have done MM for all the parks and Epcot was the one that felt the most crowded , just less rides that people care about.


----------



## Netsie

Was  number 1377 and wanted March 31st. Event is sold out. No such luck.


----------



## ScubaCat

Bibbidi_Boo said:


> we have done MM for all the parks and Epcot was the one that felt the most crowded , just less rides that people care about.



It holds more people though.  I'd expect the bulk to be at Remy, Frozen, and Test Track with the rest of the open areas to be pretty much dead.


----------



## Bibbidi_Boo

ScubaCat said:


> It holds more people though.  I'd expect the bulk to be at Remy, Frozen, and Test Track with the rest of the open areas to be pretty much dead.



it does but even the last Epcot ones didn’t hold out much for non hotel. Disneys method is to pack more and more in . Last one we did frozen line never dropped below 90 mins. Test track actually was short and soarin.


----------



## mab2012

Bibbidi_Boo said:


> we have done MM for all the parks and Epcot was the one that felt the most crowded , just less rides that people care about.



Well, I hope you have a fun time anyway.  I know I will.  We're not usually lucky enough to have trips line up with MM dates and live too far for planning a trip around a single evening event to be sensible, so we're just happy to be able to go.


----------



## Axelskater

I was 440 and made it in for 2 people.


----------



## Bibbidi_Boo

mab2012 said:


> Well, I hope you have a fun time anyway.  I know I will.  We're not usually lucky enough to have trips line up with MM dates and live too far for planning a trip around a single evening event to be sensible, so we're just happy to be able to go.



im just expecting much higher crowds now


----------



## Dis Runner

Was able to register four of us for 3/31, but it's the same night as the Everest 5K, so I'm hoping we can just jump from the race to the park.


----------



## ScubaCat

Bibbidi_Boo said:


> it does but even the last Epcot ones didn’t hold out much for non hotel. Disneys method is to pack more and more in . Last one we did frozen line never dropped below 90 mins. Test track actually was short and soarin.



Wow, that's interesting.  I haven't been to an Epcot MM yet.  Soarin usually has a short line in the evenings anyway unless the park is *really* busy, so that makes sense.  I'll plan on a couple times around the test track.  It'd be nice if most people would just stay in the Frozen queue 

I went to the first Epcot EMH (extra hours, whatever they call it now) back in October and it was extremely dead.  I actually rode Frozen 3x in a row without getting off. (The two gentlemen in the row behind me insisted   )


----------



## vpusey

ScubaCat said:


> I'm quite familiar with queue-it and their algorithm (partially thanks to PS5 hunting).  It helps to learn the tricks.
> 
> Looks like it's at capacity now.  Went pretty quick although at least they outsourced it so nothing crashed.


Hi , can you share any tricks , please !


----------



## Sharon-S

The line closed after serving about 860 this morning at 11:32. Looks like about 1 in 5 people who wanted to register actually made it in.


----------



## ErinC

Dis Runner said:


> Was able to register four of us for 3/31, but it's the same night as the Everest 5K, so I'm hoping we can just jump from the race to the park.


 
I was like #488 and made it in for 4 for the 31st. My husband and I are also running the 5k, I was wondering if it would be worth it to go at 6:00, then leave around 8 to head to the race, then back to the event. Wonder if they will even allow it? Do you think they will offer transportation back to Epcot, or just grab a Boardwalk/Beach Club bus? I wasn't going to attend the event, but since Disney won't reinstate AP sales, we have no tickets for our trip. I don't want to waste money on day tickets, when our focus is running races for this trip. I figure even if we make it to Epcot by midnight, I'll still have hope of getting to ride Ratatouille this trip.


----------



## lizdis1

Any idea when May or June 16 will be able to be booked? Thinking of booking a room.


----------



## Dis Runner

ErinC said:


> I was like #488 and made it in for 4 for the 31st. My husband and I are also running the 5k, I was wondering if it would be worth it to go at 6:00, then leave around 8 to head to the race, then back to the event. Wonder if they will even allow it? Do you think they will offer transportation back to Epcot, or just grab a Boardwalk/Beach Club bus? I wasn't going to attend the event, but since Disney won't reinstate AP sales, we have no tickets for our trip. I don't want to waste money on day tickets, when our focus is running races for this trip. I figure even if we make it to Epcot by midnight, I'll still have hope of getting to ride Ratatouille this trip.



We have a similar plan! We're staying at Beach Club the night of the Everest 5K, but we're not going to go to the park at 6 PM (light dinner at 5 PM @ Grand Floridian Café.) After the race, we figured we'd bus back to Beach Club, change into some more comfortable clothes, then walk over to the park. We're not as interested in the rides so much as the food and rare characters. I know with these events, like after hours events for Deluxe Resort guests, you can jump in line right before the night is over, so I'm confident you'll be able to ride Ratatouille if you don't mind a late night!


----------



## Bibbidi_Boo

We should have the email by tomorrow for final details of the event!


----------



## robinb

I have a question for people who had resort reservations and got tickets for the Epcot events.  Were all of you able to get MM in the original registration period?


----------



## erionm

robinb said:


> I have a question for people who had resort reservations and got tickets for the Epcot events.  Were all of you able to get MM in the original registration period?


We did.


----------



## jpeterson

erionm said:


> We did.


I don't recall anyone in the thread unable to get them unless there was another issue (rental points, different contracts, etc)


----------



## SM1992

robinb said:


> I have a question for people who had resort reservations and got tickets for the Epcot events.  Were all of you able to get MM in the original registration period?


We got in.   I actually went back to the registration page about 50 minutes after it opened and was able to get in without waiting in line. I'd say anyone that wanted to get in, did. (other than any glitches that I've read about)


----------



## erionm

jpeterson said:


> I don't recall anyone in the thread unable to get them unless there was another issue (rental points, different contracts, etc)


Both Epcot event dates filled up in roughly 90 minutes and the registration site was shut down.


----------



## robinb

SM1992 said:


> We got in.   I actually went back to the registration page about 50 minutes after it opened and was able to get in without waiting in line. I'd say anyone that wanted to get in, did. (other than any glitches that I've read about)


Thank you!  That is what I like to hear!  We ended up adding two days to our reservation to check out on 5/24 to be eligible for the DHS MM.  We probably wouldn't stick around those extra days (and have to move) if we we not going.  Unfortunately, I probably won't find out if I got tickets until after my banking deadline has passed so I'm stuck with whatever reservations I have at the end of this month.


----------



## Doingitagain

robinb said:


> Thank you!  That is what I like to hear!  We ended up adding two days to our reservation to check out on 5/24 to be eligible for the DHS MM.  We probably wouldn't stick around those extra days (and have to move) if we we not going.  Unfortunately, I probably won't find out if I got tickets until after my banking deadline has passed so I'm stuck with whatever reservations I have at the end of this month.


Keep in mind that Epcot is a much larger park, so they may allow more guests for MM than at DHS.  What they use for capacity, however, is anyone's guess!


----------



## rubybutt

I have a question for you guys.  Sorry if it has been asked but I didn't see it.  We got an unexpected reservation for the 31st this month.  Is there anyway to get moonlight magic now?


----------



## Dean1953

vpusey said:


> Hi , does anyone know if they offer Moonlight Magic Tshirts for sale at the events ?



They offer MM t shirts, hats and pins.  The last year it was offered, 2020, the t shirts and hats were Moonlight Magic generic, meaning it didn’t list the particular park.  That’s probably going to be the plan for this year.


----------



## erionm

rubybutt said:


> I have a question for you guys.  Sorry if it has been asked but I didn't see it.  We got an unexpected reservation for the 31st this month.  Is there anyway to get moonlight magic now?


If someone cancels their MM reservation, DVC might reopen the registration website to fill those spots.  All you can really do is to continue to check to see if it reopens.

http://disneyurl.com/DVCEPCOT22


----------



## rubybutt

erionm said:


> If someone cancels their MM reservation, DVC might reopen the registration website to fill those spots.  All you can really do is to continue to check to see if it reopens.
> 
> http://disneyurl.com/DVCEPCOT22


Thank you for the info and the link.  I appreciate it.


----------



## Bibbidi_Boo

erionm said:


> If someone cancels their MM reservation, DVC might reopen the registration website to fill those spots.  All you can really do is to continue to check to see if it reopens.
> 
> http://disneyurl.com/DVCEPCOT22



They don't reopen spots if people cancel.


----------



## ScubaCat

Bibbidi_Boo said:


> They don't reopen spots if people cancel.



Are you sure?  The 3rd party site may automatically open slots back up if people take the time to log in and cancel.  Doesn't hurt to check back if you really want to go and couldn't get in.


----------



## GoofTroop92

Anyone with resale points able to get a registration? Just curious as we have a planned stay for one of the DHS dates and we bought resale


----------



## Bibbidi_Boo

ScubaCat said:


> Are you sure?  The 3rd party site may automatically open slots back up if people take the time to log in and cancel.  Doesn't hurt to check back if you really want to go and couldn't get in.


Never has in the past so I guess anything can change but based on the past it’s not likely


----------



## ScubaCat

GoofTroop92 said:


> Anyone with resale points able to get a registration? Just curious as we have a planned stay for one of the DHS dates and we bought resale


I did. However, you have to show your membership card to get the wristband, so if you don't have a qualifying membership (digital card "DVC Y", etc) it may not do you any good.


----------



## GoofTroop92

ScubaCat said:


> I did. However, you have to show your membership card to get the wristband, so if you don't have a qualifying membership (digital card "DVC Y", etc) it may not do you any good.


Are You a blue card member? If not, are you going try and get in? Do you need to scan your digital card or just show them?


----------



## ScubaCat

GoofTroop92 said:


> Are You a blue card member? If not, are you going try and get in? Do you need to scan your digital card or just show them?


Most of my contracts are grandfathered so I have a (now digital) blue card. They haven't done a MM since the digital cards so I guess we'll find out next Thursday. In the past I recall showing my blue card but everything with disney is YMMV


----------



## Bibbidi_Boo

ScubaCat said:


> Most of my contracts are grandfathered so I have a (now digital) blue card. They haven't done a MM since the digital cards so I guess we'll find out next Thursday. In the past I recall showing my blue card but everything with disney is YMMV



You will just show the digital card, we have only ever used the digital card for the past MM and for the lounge. They will make sure the person on the reservation is the one that shows card and I think they wanted ID.


----------



## Sandisw

GoofTroop92 said:


> Anyone with resale points able to get a registration? Just curious as we have a planned stay for one of the DHS dates and we bought resale



You have to show you are eligible when you pick up the wristbands.

So even if something strange happened, I don’t think you’d be able to actually go.


----------



## SleeplessInTO

Sandisw said:


> You have to show you are eligible when you pick up the wristbands.
> 
> So even if something strange happened, I don’t think you’d be able to actually go.


Are they able to check their system for eligibility? My wallet card still says ND. Sigh. (I own 150 points direct. I swear. I can pull up the deed…)


----------



## erionm

SleeplessInTO said:


> Are they able to check their system for eligibility? My wallet card still says ND. Sigh. (I own 150 points direct. I swear. I can pull up the deed…)


If the one in your wallet app (Apple Wallet or Google Pay) still has "ND" at the time of check in, pull up the temporary card on the member website.

There are reports daily now where eligible members are finally seeing the "DVC ND" change to "DVC Y" on their Disney MagicMobile Pass.


----------



## Sandisw

SleeplessInTO said:


> Are they able to check their system for eligibility? My wallet card still says ND. Sigh. (I own 150 points direct. I swear. I can pull up the deed…)



These will be the first time without the actual card. I would make sure to have the temporary digital card with you in case it’s not fixed yet.


----------



## ScubaCat

SleeplessInTO said:


> Are they able to check their system for eligibility? My wallet card still says ND. Sigh. (I own 150 points direct. I swear. I can pull up the deed…)


I doubt it.  Typically they just have a tablet where they verify and check off your name from the list supplied by Certain (certain.com is the 3rd party they're using to handle the event registration in this instance)


----------



## Bibbidi_Boo

Event detail email came:

Because you registered for _Disney Vacation Club_® Moonlight Magic at EPCOT®, we have some important information to share with you before you get ready to party.

Are you ready for a night full of excitement? Enjoy select attractions with shorter-than-usual wait times, Disney Character sightings, reimagined entertainment, complimentary special treats and delectable delights! 

Here’s everything you need to know:

*Event Date:  *Thursday, March 17, 2022

*Event Time:* 10:00 p.m. - 1:00 a.m. _Disney Vacation Club _Members and Special Guests may enter the Park as early as 6:00 p.m. to get a head start on the fun.

*Check-In: *Members can check-in at the following locations (Event Confirmation email, valid digital _Disney Vacation Club_ Membership Card and photo ID are required)

EPCOT® Main Entrance: Beginning at 6:00 p.m.
EPCOT® International Gateway Entrance: Beginning at 6:00 p.m.
In Park check-in at the _Disney Vacation Club_ kiosk on World Showcase Bridge from 2:00 p.m. - 7:00 p.m.
*Please note: For this event check-in is only available at the three locations listed above at EPCOT®.*

*Valid Theme Park admission and Park Reservation are required to enter EPCOT® prior to 6:00 p.m.*

_Important Notice: Due to potential construction at the EPCOT® Main Entrance and International Gateway, please plan for additional travel and check-in time._

*Food & Beverage:*

When you check-in, be sure to pick up your complimentary Delectable Delight vouchers which can be used for a variety of sweet and savory snacks at multiple locations throughout the park between 6:00 p.m. and 9:00 p.m. as well as limited locations during the event.
Delectable Delights vouchers cannot be replaced if lost or stolen. Please reference the voucher for other important details.
Additional food and beverage offerings will be available for purchase.
 
*Transportation & Parking:*

Complimentary parking is available at EPCOT® for Members and Special Guests on the event date beginning at 6:00 p.m.
Members must show their digital _Disney Vacation Club_ Membership Card and event confirmation at the auto plaza to receive complimentary parking.
_Walt Disney World_® Bus service until 2:00 a.m.
Disney Skyliner transportation (to _Disney’s Riviera_ Resort and_ Disney’s Caribbean Beach _Resort only) until 2:00 a.m.
For returns to _Disney’s Pop Century_ Resort and _Disney’s Art of Animation _Resort after 10:00 p.m. please use bus transportation from the EPCOT® Main Entrance.
FriendShip Boat service until 1:30 a.m.
_Walt Disney World_® Monorail transportation until 10:00 p.m.
 
*Event Merchandise: *_Disney Vacation Club_ merchandise will be available for purchase at Port of Entry in World Showcase

As a courtesy to other Members, if you need to cancel your reservation or reduce your party size, please do so at least 48 hours prior to the event by following the link in your original event confirmation email. Doing so help _Disney Vacation Club_ accommodate other Members and their Special Guests interested in attending this reservation-required event. Walk-ins will not be permitted.

Offer is non-transferable and cannot be sold. At least one valid digital _Disney Vacation Club_ Membership Card with photo ID will be required for this experience. Member listed on the Membership Card must be in attendance. This is a rain-or-shine event; some experiences may be cancelled due to inclement weather. Event elements and offerings are subject to change without notice.

Disney Genie, Disney Genie+ and individual Lightning Lanes are not available for use during Moonlight Magic Events.

Please do not reply to this email as this address is not monitored.  If you wish to contact us, click here for additional information.


----------



## erionm

Bibbidi_Boo said:


> *Check-In: *Members can check-in at the following locations (Event Confirmation email, valid digital _Disney Vacation Club_ Membership Card and photo ID are required)
> 
> EPCOT® Main Entrance: Beginning at 6:00 p.m.
> EPCOT® International Gateway Entrance: Beginning at 6:00 p.m.
> In Park check-in at the _Disney Vacation Club_ kiosk on World Showcase Bridge from 2:00 p.m. - 7:00 p.m.
> *Please note: For this event check-in is only available at the three locations listed above at EPCOT®.*


No resort check in!  That sucks big time and will just make the lines for these three locations massive.  Hope this changes for the 3/31 event.


----------



## Bibbidi_Boo

erionm said:


> No resort check in!  That sucks big time and will just make the lines for these three locations massive.  Hope this changes for the 3/31 event.



I think it will be okay personally. I will say it looks like the free for all for mickey bars is over. IM very interested to see what the voucher works for.


----------



## ScubaCat

erionm said:


> No resort check in!  That sucks big time and will just make the lines for these three locations massive.  Hope this changes for the 3/31 event.


Not necessarily, depending on how many tablet-armed CMs are at each location.  It's not THAT many people, and not everyone shows up at the exact same time, either.

Given the ongoing digital membership card saga and minimal resort staff, it's not surprising.


----------



## DisBuckMan

erionm said:


> No resort check in!  That sucks big time and will just make the lines for these three locations massive.  Hope this changes for the 3/31 event.



Yeah, that's why when we learned that we'd be there during the 5/24 event, I went ahead and moved one of our DHS days to that day. Hopefully, we can register early, then maybe go back to the resort to unwind during the crush of people that will inevitably occur from 6-9, with the influx of MM guests to go along with the regular park crowd that day. We'll just come back around 8:30 or so.

Of course, all of this is assuming we get a MM reservation for that day.


----------



## Doingitagain

I wonder if we can make evening Genie+ LL reservations for Epcot MM evening even if we are at a different park during the day, and don’t have a park hopper ticke, just going to Epcot after 6.


----------



## GoofTroop92

I’m just going throw it out here (and if it’s not acceptable I apologize in advanced) BUT I booked (borrowed points nonetheless to do it) a room for May 24th when I saw the dates. Coming from NY, we are going to be in Tampa the week before visiting family, I figure it would be a nice surprise for my wife, 3 year old daughter, and 10 month old son. I knew about the restrictions but didn’t see it spelled out in the terms on the MM landing page. Any one have room for the 3 of us (since my little guy doesn’t count) on their membership? Would be happy to incentivize you if you did! Just looking to give them a treat since we had to postpone our original trips due to the pandemic 3 times.


----------



## vpusey

Hi , what restrictions are you referring too ?


----------



## vpusey

GoofTroop92 said:


> I’m just going throw it out here (and if it’s not acceptable I apologize in advanced) BUT I booked (borrowed points nonetheless to do it) a room for May 24th when I saw the dates. Coming from NY, we are going to be in Tampa the week before visiting family, I figure it would be a nice surprise for my wife, 3 year old daughter, and 10 month old son. I knew about the restrictions but didn’t see it spelled out in the terms on the MM landing page. Any one have room for the 3 of us (since my little guy doesn’t count) on their membership? Would be happy to incentivize you if you did! Just looking to give them a treat since we had to postpone our original trips due to the pandemic 3 times.


Hi , what restrictions are you referring too ?


----------



## GiaR

vpusey said:


> Hi , what restrictions are you referring too ?


Maybe that these after hours special events are only for DVC Blue card members?


----------



## GoofTroop92

vpusey said:


> Hi , what restrictions are you referring too ?


I purchased my contract via resale. Technically, because it was not direct through Disney, I am supposed to not br able to take advantage of MM.


----------



## Mamiamjo

Bibbidi_Boo said:


> Event detail email came:
> 
> Because you registered for _Disney Vacation Club_® Moonlight Magic at EPCOT®, we have some important information to share with you before you get ready to party.
> 
> Are you ready for a night full of excitement? Enjoy select attractions with shorter-than-usual wait times, Disney Character sightings, reimagined entertainment, complimentary special treats and delectable delights!
> 
> Here’s everything you need to know:
> 
> *Event Date:  *Thursday, March 17, 2022
> 
> *Event Time:* 10:00 p.m. - 1:00 a.m. _Disney Vacation Club _Members and Special Guests may enter the Park as early as 6:00 p.m. to get a head start on the fun.
> 
> *Check-In: *Members can check-in at the following locations (Event Confirmation email, valid digital _Disney Vacation Club_ Membership Card and photo ID are required)
> 
> EPCOT® Main Entrance: Beginning at 6:00 p.m.
> EPCOT® International Gateway Entrance: Beginning at 6:00 p.m.
> In Park check-in at the _Disney Vacation Club_ kiosk on World Showcase Bridge from 2:00 p.m. - 7:00 p.m.
> *Please note: For this event check-in is only available at the three locations listed above at EPCOT®.
> 
> Valid Theme Park admission and Park Reservation are required to enter EPCOT® prior to 6:00 p.m.*
> 
> _Important Notice: Due to potential construction at the EPCOT® Main Entrance and International Gateway, please plan for additional travel and check-in time._
> 
> *Food & Beverage:*
> 
> When you check-in, be sure to pick up your complimentary Delectable Delight vouchers which can be used for a variety of sweet and savory snacks at multiple locations throughout the park between 6:00 p.m. and 9:00 p.m. as well as limited locations during the event.
> Delectable Delights vouchers cannot be replaced if lost or stolen. Please reference the voucher for other important details.
> Additional food and beverage offerings will be available for purchase.
> 
> *Transportation & Parking:*
> 
> Complimentary parking is available at EPCOT® for Members and Special Guests on the event date beginning at 6:00 p.m.
> Members must show their digital _Disney Vacation Club_ Membership Card and event confirmation at the auto plaza to receive complimentary parking.
> _Walt Disney World_® Bus service until 2:00 a.m.
> Disney Skyliner transportation (to _Disney’s Riviera_ Resort and_ Disney’s Caribbean Beach _Resort only) until 2:00 a.m.
> For returns to _Disney’s Pop Century_ Resort and _Disney’s Art of Animation _Resort after 10:00 p.m. please use bus transportation from the EPCOT® Main Entrance.
> FriendShip Boat service until 1:30 a.m.
> _Walt Disney World_® Monorail transportation until 10:00 p.m.
> 
> *Event Merchandise: *_Disney Vacation Club_ merchandise will be available for purchase at Port of Entry in World Showcase
> 
> As a courtesy to other Members, if you need to cancel your reservation or reduce your party size, please do so at least 48 hours prior to the event by following the link in your original event confirmation email. Doing so help _Disney Vacation Club_ accommodate other Members and their Special Guests interested in attending this reservation-required event. Walk-ins will not be permitted.
> 
> Offer is non-transferable and cannot be sold. At least one valid digital _Disney Vacation Club_ Membership Card with photo ID will be required for this experience. Member listed on the Membership Card must be in attendance. This is a rain-or-shine event; some experiences may be cancelled due to inclement weather. Event elements and offerings are subject to change without notice.
> 
> Disney Genie, Disney Genie+ and individual Lightning Lanes are not available for use during Moonlight Magic Events.
> 
> Please do not reply to this email as this address is not monitored.  If you wish to contact us, click here for additional information.



Thanks for sharing the details. 
 We'll be trying to get into one of the AK events, so I have some questions that maybe someone who has attended one of these previously could answer...

It mentions that the event is 10:00 - 1:00, With the park closing at 9:00, what happens between 9-10?
It says attendees can arrive starting at 6:00 which is 4 hours before the event supposedly starts. Is this on par with what they do at the other parks as well?
It says that Genie+ isn't available for the event but wondering how long lines will be for FOP, EE. Any ideas?
Thanks!


----------



## Bibbidi_Boo

Mamiamjo said:


> Thanks for sharing the details.
> We'll be trying to get into one of the AK events, so I have some questions that maybe someone who has attended one of these previously could answer...
> 
> It mentions that the event is 10:00 - 1:00, With the park closing at 9:00, what happens between 9-10?
> It says attendees can arrive starting at 6:00 which is 4 hours before the event supposedly starts. Is this on par with what they do at the other parks as well?
> It says that Genie+ isn't available for the event but wondering how long lines will be for FOP, EE. Any ideas?
> Thanks!



Usually rides stay open, but any special meet and greets and events won't start till 10.


----------



## b00kbug

It seems like they are stopping unlimited mickey premium bars and such then?


----------



## Bibbidi_Boo

b00kbug said:


> It seems like they are stopping unlimited mickey premium bars and such then?



well seeing how many abused it it isn’t super surprising. People were packing coolers full of them and such, and in the end does anyone really need more than one?


----------



## Mamiamjo

Bibbidi_Boo said:


> well seeing how many abused it it isn’t super surprising. People were packing coolers full of them and such, and in the end does anyone really need more than one?


I definitely could eat two  but wouldn't dream of trying to take a cooler of them back to the room


----------



## SleeplessInTO

Bibbidi_Boo said:


> well seeing how many abused it it isn’t super surprising. People were packing coolers full of them and such, and in the end does anyone really need more than one?


My kid always drops her first Mickey bar. Its tradition at this point. (Once she dropped it almost right away and the kind CM gave her a second one, but most of the time now I just buy two for her... if the curse is ever broken, I could always eat the second I guess.)


----------



## Bibbidi_Boo

Mamiamjo said:


> I definitely could eat two  but wouldn't dream of trying to take a cooler of them back to the room



I barely finish one, but TBH I like the cookies and cream mickey head sandwiches better...LOL


----------



## ORD2KOA

Mamiamjo said:


> Thanks for sharing the details.
> We'll be trying to get into one of the AK events, so I have some questions that maybe someone who has attended one of these previously could answer...
> 
> It mentions that the event is 10:00 - 1:00, With the park closing at 9:00, what happens between 9-10?
> It says attendees can arrive starting at 6:00 which is 4 hours before the event supposedly starts. Is this on par with what they do at the other parks as well?
> It says that Genie+ isn't available for the event but wondering how long lines will be for FOP, EE. Any ideas?
> Thanks!


Once you get your wristband, you're good to go and do anything you like while they shepherd the other folks out of the park.  Closing time doesn't apply to you.

In the past, we've been able to hop on FOP several times during the MM event.  Longest line we were ever in was just outside the building.  We've never felt that it was crowded at any of the prior year MM events at AK.   When something looks busy, maybe move on to something else and then come back.

And Genie+, I know people love it, but I'll be d***ed if I'll give them even more money.  I want my FP+ back, but if everybody keeps buying Genie, that'll never happen.


----------



## TroJo

Not sure if this has been asked\answered before, but I have a Beach Club reservation with a check out date of June 16th. There is a DHS Moonlight Magic event on June 16th. Will I be a part of the early registration window or is it only for those with a resort stay that evening?


----------



## TinkB278

Sorry if some has already asked this. Does anyone know if they will keep they Skyliner running during MM?


----------



## SM1992

From earlier in this thread:



Bibbidi_Boo said:


> *Transportation & Parking:*
> 
> Complimentary parking is available at EPCOT® for Members and Special Guests on the event date beginning at 6:00 p.m.
> Members must show their digital _Disney Vacation Club_ Membership Card and event confirmation at the auto plaza to receive complimentary parking.
> _Walt Disney World_® Bus service until 2:00 a.m.
> Disney Skyliner transportation (to _Disney’s Riviera_ Resort and_ Disney’s Caribbean Beach _Resort only) until 2:00 a.m.
> For returns to _Disney’s Pop Century_ Resort and _Disney’s Art of Animation _Resort after 10:00 p.m. please use bus transportation from the EPCOT® Main Entrance.
> FriendShip Boat service until 1:30 a.m.
> _Walt Disney World_® Monorail transportation until 10:00 p.m.


----------



## erionm

TroJo said:


> Not sure if this has been asked\answered before, but I have a Beach Club reservation with a check out date of June 16th. There is a DHS Moonlight Magic event on June 16th. Will I be a part of the early registration window or is it only for those with a resort stay that evening?


There were members that could register for the Epcot MM event when they checked out the day of the event.


----------



## erionm

Doingitagain said:


> I wonder if we can make evening Genie+ LL reservations for Epcot MM evening even if we are at a different park during the day, and don’t have a park hopper ticke, just going to Epcot after 6.


I think the app will restrict you to making LL selections for only the park you have a park reservation for.


----------



## Doingitagain

erionm said:


> I think the app will restrict you to making LL selections for only the park you have a park reservation for.


It lets people book LL for park hopper parks.  Maybe you need a park hopper ticket?


----------



## erionm

Doingitagain said:


> It lets people book LL for park hopper parks.  Maybe you need a park hopper ticket?


My response was based on you stating you did not have park hoppers.

If you had park hoppers, yes you could make LL selections at a different park with return times after 2 pm.


----------



## TCRAIG

I thought I saw it in this conversation somewhere but can’t find it - however - any GUESS when the HS MM event registration date will be?  First event is May 24 and I’m worried because we’re going mid-May on a Grand Canyon tour and won’t necessarily have access to our devices or WiFi - we’ve got Blue Card reservations at Riv for the July event…


----------



## ScubaCat

SleeplessInTO said:


> My kid always drops her first Mickey bar. Its tradition at this point. (Once she dropped it almost right away and the kind CM gave her a second one, but most of the time now I just buy two for her... if the curse is ever broken, I could always eat the second I guess.)


I believe they're never too young to learn about personal responsibility  . "sorry, gonna have to wait for the next moonlight magic and you'll get to try again!"


----------



## AmishGuy91

I just cancelled my 5 tix for 3/17.  Let us know if anyone sees them show up as available.


----------



## RebelScum

TCRAIG said:


> I thought I saw it in this conversation somewhere but can’t find it - however - any GUESS when the HS MM event registration date will be?  First event is May 24 and I’m worried because we’re going mid-May on a Grand Canyon tour and won’t necessarily have access to our devices or WiFi - we’ve got Blue Card reservations at Riv for the July event…


Anyone care to speculate on when registration will open for the HS and the AK events?   
Here is my attempt:  Assuming they want to keep a similar number of days between registration and the first MM event (Epcot was 22 days with reservation/9-days general registration), I would speculate the registration for the HS event would be roughly May 2nd for those with reservations and May 15th, for the rest of us.   For AK, since 22 days falls on July 4th, I would speculate July 6th for those with reservations and July 19th for the rest of us.  *Disclaimer:* This is pure speculation and will likely be wrong, so do not plan around them.


----------



## Bibbidi_Boo

RebelScum said:


> Anyone care to speculate on when registration will open for the HS and the AK events?
> Here is my attempt:  Assuming they want to keep a similar number of days between registration and the first MM event (Epcot was 22 days with reservation/9-days general registration), I would speculate the registration for the HS event would be roughly May 2nd for those with reservations and May 15th, for the rest of us.   For AK, since 22 days falls on July 4th, I would speculate July 6th for those with reservations and July 19th for the rest of us.  *Disclaimer:* This is pure speculation and will likely be wrong, so do not plan around them.



It might be more than 22 days out, in the past its always been more than 30 days since I know was able to cancel the stay with no issues if I wasn't successful in booking. Epcot was just the first one this year so may have made it less time.


----------



## keishashadow

erionm said:


> If you have a room reservations during one of the event nights, you should get an email prior to the event with registration details.


9/28 our only possiblity with our current reservations.  Did everyone here who qualified for the events so far get the email reminder?

on that note, did everyone get in the first round?

expected the 2nd one would go very fast.  We were shut out of the Remy slots last year.

Lucky to have have done MK, MGM, Epcot & TL thus far


----------



## DisneyStarWisher

Mamiamjo said:


> Thanks for sharing the details.
> We'll be trying to get into one of the AK events, so I have some questions that maybe someone who has attended one of these previously could answer...
> 
> It mentions that the event is 10:00 - 1:00, With the park closing at 9:00, what happens between 9-10?
> It says attendees can arrive starting at 6:00 which is 4 hours before the event supposedly starts. Is this on par with what they do at the other parks as well?
> It says that Genie+ isn't available for the event but wondering how long lines will be for FOP, EE. Any ideas?
> Thanks!


Where do you see that the AK times are 10:00-1:00? Is that for all of the AK dates?


----------



## Mamiamjo

DisneyStarWisher said:


> Where do you see that the AK times are 10:00-1:00? Is that for all of the AK dates?


I was responding to the post Bibbidi Boo posted about the Epcot Event (post #464), not the AK event as that information hasn't been posted that I know of.


----------



## NicoleLarson

Can you do more than 1?  If we had a reservation for the May HS one, then a July reservation for the AK one, can we do both or do we need to choose?


----------



## Bibbidi_Boo

NicoleLarson said:


> Can you do more than 1?  If we had a reservation for the May HS one, then a July reservation for the AK one, can we do both or do we need to choose?



You can do one per park per year.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

NicoleLarson said:


> Can you do more than 1?  If we had a reservation for the May HS one, then a July reservation for the AK one, can we do both or do we need to choose?



The limit is one event per park but you can go to all of them - once per round of events.


----------



## Bibbidi_Boo

Here is Epcot info! Plus we all get an exclusive dvc popcorn bucket!

unlimted Mickey bars, two snack vouchers plus the popcorn one (which can be used as a snack voucher also if don’t want bucket)


----------



## jpeterson

Bibbidi_Boo said:


> Here is Epcot info! Plus we all get an exclusive dvc popcorn bucket!
> 
> unlimted Mickey bars, two snack vouchers plus the popcorn one (which can be used as a snack voucher also if don’t want bucket)
> View attachment 655322View attachment 655323


Yup! Excited that the vouchers didn't replace the Mickey bars!


----------



## 4luv2cdisney

Bibbidi_Boo said:


> Here is Epcot info! Plus we all get an exclusive dvc popcorn bucket!
> 
> unlimted Mickey bars, two snack vouchers plus the popcorn one (which can be used as a snack voucher also if don’t want bucket)
> View attachment 655322View attachment 655323


Thank you!!!  Is the "Member Welcome Home Moment" fireworks?


----------



## jpeterson

4luv2cdisney said:


> Thank you!!!  Is the "Member Welcome Home Moment" fireworks?


It doesn't say. But a cast member earlier in the week hinted that there will be fireworks. (No idea if she actually knew)


----------



## 4luv2cdisney

jpeterson said:


> It doesn't say. But a cast member earlier in the week hinted that there will be fireworks. (No idea if she actually knew)



My daughters will be going 3/31.  Trying to get the full scoop!  lol

Fingers crossed for fireworks!


----------



## jpeterson

The coupons are good at the festival booths. Which is good to know if you plan on being at Epcot between 6-9:00


----------



## MushuHill

jpeterson said:


> The coupons are good at the festival booths. Which is good to know if you plan on being at Epcot between 6-9:00


 Not ALL festival booths. We went to 5 that did not accept them. Nothing tells you which ones do and don’t. American pavilion did. Between 9 and 10 aren’t and test track were both closed and not letting Moon light magic people in. In my opinion so far this has been very poorly planned and it’s only 9:30 PM.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

4luv2cdisney said:


> My daughters will be going 3/31.  Trying to get the full scoop!  lol
> 
> Fingers crossed for fireworks!


We are going 3/31, too, and same  Anxious to hear abut the snacks the vouchers work at as we've never been before.


----------



## jpeterson

MushuHill said:


> Not ALL festival booths. We went to 5 that did not accept them. Nothing tells you which ones do and don’t. American pavilion did. Between 9 and 10 aren’t and test track were both closed and not letting Moon light magic people in. In my opinion so far this has been very poorly planned and it’s only 9:30 PM.


Weird. I ran into no issues using them where we tried.


----------



## iheartglaciers

MushuHill said:


> Not ALL festival booths. We went to 5 that did not accept them. Nothing tells you which ones do and don’t. American pavilion did. Between 9 and 10 aren’t and test track were both closed and not letting Moon light magic people in. In my opinion so far this has been very poorly planned and it’s only 9:30 PM.



Which ones didn’t accept them? Maybe we can start a list of the yes and no’s?


----------



## RangerPooh

The food stand just outside Mexico did not accept the coupon. Trowel and Trellis did.
No one said that the yellow coupon was for popcorn. Could not even see the yellow print in the dark. Sunshine seasons has no food except kid carrots and grapes. So far the event is terrible and it’s only 9:45


----------



## slp87

Japan pavilion didn’t accept them. TT and Remy still down. Headed to Soarin’. Popcorn lines are outrageous!


----------



## Bibbidi_Boo

We were able to use for the traditional poutine


----------



## Wago55

Been waiting for 30 minutes for Frozen and not at the front yet.  Anyone know what the wait times are elsewhere?


----------



## slp87

Soarin’ said 30 but it was about 10.


----------



## jpeterson

There are not nearly enough food and ice cream carts. Way too many people. TT is 65 minutes. The deluxe extended hours were better as far as ride times.


----------



## Dean1953

Where ar they giving away Mickey bars and are they still giving the choice of fruit bars along with Mickey bars.


----------



## Sandisw

jpeterson said:


> There are not nearly enough food and ice cream carts. Way too many people. TT is 65 minutes. The deluxe extended hours were better as far as ride times.



Since you are there, maybe you could see if they have any DVC people there to ask about the new Poly and if it will be a new association.

Someone reported they were told no. But more reports would be great!


----------



## jpeterson

Dean1953 said:


> Where ar they giving away Mickey bars and are they still giving the choice of fruit bars along with Mickey bars.


Only by Creations and Imagination. Look for the line of hundreds of people.


----------



## slp87

TT is only about 20 min although posted at 65.


----------



## jpeterson

Sandisw said:


> Since you are there, maybe you could see if they have any DVC people there to ask about the new Poly and if it will be a new association.
> 
> Someone reported they were told no. But more reports would be great!


Cast Members of any kind are few and far between. There would be no one to ask.


----------



## jpeterson

And if anyone is curious about merch, there is a DVC spirit jersey and a button down shirt. Nothing dated or specific to this event.


----------



## jpeterson

slp87 said:


> TT is only about 20 min although posted at 65.


I'm over 20 mins and still not to the design studio.


----------



## Bibbidi_Boo

jpeterson said:


> And if anyone is curious about merch, there is a DVC spirit jersey and a button down shirt. Nothing dated or specific to this event.



i got the sense that more was planned, bet delayed like a lot of merchandise has been.


----------



## jpeterson

Bibbidi_Boo said:


> i got the sense that more was planned, bet delayed like a lot of merchandise has been.


There was a cast member for the shop dissuading people from lining up at 9:00 by showing them what it was. There was no real line and plenty of stock of those 2 items.


----------



## jpeterson

One big problem they need to solve is that multiple rides were down at 10:00 but no communication about that to anyone. Wait times and ride status are not in MDE so you have to trek across the park to figure that out.


----------



## Dean1953

DVC Moonlight Magic went generic in 2020, which certainly lessens the appeal to me until it hit the Character Warehouse Outlets at the end of the year


----------



## Dean1953

So, none of the electronic wait time bulletin boards near living with the land area are operational?


----------



## jpeterson

Dean1953 said:


> So, none of the electronic wait time bulletin boards near living with the land area are operational?


Don't know. Haven't been over there.


----------



## slp87

They just made a BIG announcement to gather around the lagoon for something special. They lit the barges blue and put the moonlight magic emblem on it. That was it. Everyone laughed. It was so pitiful. And not even 5 minutes later it was off.


----------



## SleeplessInTO

Does anyone know where Queen of Hearts is? I’m guessing UK?


----------



## RangerPooh

Kringla Bakery is practically out of food at 11pm. Waited in a 30 minute line to grab the last two Kringlas and a few other items. Slim pickings for those still in line. It’s sad.


----------



## RangerPooh

slp87 said:


> They just made a BIG announcement to gather around the lagoon for something special. They lit the barges blue and put the moonlight magic emblem on it. That was it. Everyone laughed. It was so pitiful. And not even 5 minutes later it was off.


We saw that. If that was the show then it was not worth it.


----------



## TroJo

slp87 said:


> They just made a BIG announcement to gather around the lagoon for something special. They lit the barges blue and put the moonlight magic emblem on it. That was it. Everyone laughed. It was so pitiful. And not even 5 minutes later it was off.


We joked about that being it - then we were fairly disappointed when we discovered our joke was reality. Moral of the story. Save yourself and buy resale. lol


----------



## Wago55

We walked all the way to Spaceship Earth only to be told it was down for repairs.  At least we got a Mickey bar on our way to Soarin.


----------



## Wago55

Anyone know if Ratatouille is open?


----------



## slp87

Wago55 said:


> Anyone know if Ratatouille is open?


Yes, now it is. 40 minute wait.


----------



## czmom

Wago55 said:


> Anyone know if Ratatouille is open?


Yes it is


----------



## czmom

SleeplessInTO said:


> Does anyone know where Queen of Hearts is? I’m guessing UK?


That’s exactly where she is  Just walked by her.


----------



## slp87

Dean1953 said:


> So, none of the electronic wait time bulletin boards near living with the land area are operational?


The one at international gateway is.


----------



## Skicks35

Yikes..  We have reservations for one of the HS and AK events.  Hopefully they sort through these hiccups by then.


----------



## Wago55

slp87 said:


> Yes, now it is. 40 minute wait.


Thanks.  Soarin is a 30 min wait for those who want to know


----------



## SleeplessInTO

czmom said:


> That’s exactly where she is  Just walked by her.


Thanks! Bookin it now. I’m loving these characters


----------



## jpeterson

I just witnessed a near fist fight over Mickey bars after they ran out near creations and someone grabbed a whole box when they came with more stock.


----------



## Bibbidi_Boo

We are having a blast. Rode frozen with less than 15 min , test  track  15/20 mins, soarin 10 mins. We did all our food earlier so that was easy.


----------



## iheartglaciers

Bibbidi_Boo said:


> We are having a blast. Rode frozen with less than 15 min , test  track  15/20 mins, soarin 10 mins. We did all our food earlier so that was easy.



Where did you redeem your food vouchers? I've been hearing that some booths aren't accepting the vouchers.


----------



## jpeterson

This popcorn bucket situation is a mess. I can't believe it takes this long to fill popcorn buckets and exchange them for a voucher. It's insane how slow it is.


----------



## Dean1953

Skicks35 said:


> Yikes..  We have reservations for one of the HS and AK events.  Hopefully they sort through these hiccups by then.



Unless you know something that I don’t, you have DVC reservations for a couple of MM nights   probably the same ones that I have: July 14 and 26.  I called DVC today and they said anyone have a DVC or Disney hotel reservation on a MM night will receive an email with a link to make an MM reservation.  At least I don’t have to check the Moonlight Magic site every day for the next 4-5 weeks


----------



## Lmillette

Total nightmare.  I’ve never been to one of these and never will again!  Well over 100 people in line all night for sad popcorn bucket.  Test track wait time was lower when the park was open.  We missed our lightning lane for Ratatouille bc it was down and I though no issue bc low wait time during party - HA!!

Ticket lists maybe 4-6 places where you can redeem your 2 snacks but not where they actually are - line here at TT has been over 100 people from 10-midnight (It’s 12:02 pm now.)

I was so excited based on reviews of prior years - I really can’t imagine those who actually planned a trip around this - wait times lower during reg park hours plus no food/drink available anywhere absent an hour wait.  Yikes!!!  Moonlight magic my a&’l. Lol!


----------



## Skicks35

Dean1953 said:


> Unless you know something that I don’t, you have DVC reservations for a couple of MM nights   probably the same ones that I have: July 14 and 26.  I called DVC today and they said anyone have a DVC or Disney hotel reservation on a MM night will receive an email with a link to make an MM reservation.  At least I don’t have to check the Moonlight Magic site every day for the next 4-5 weeks



Correct - by “reservations” I meant we have hotel reservations


----------



## jpeterson

Lmillette said:


> Total nightmare.  I’ve never been to one of these and never will again!  Well over 100 people in line all night for sad popcorn bucket.  Test track wait time was lower when the park was open.  We missed our lightning lane for Ratatouille bc it was down and I though no issue bc low wait time during party - HA!!
> 
> Ticket lists maybe 4-6 places where you can redeem your 2 snacks but not where they actually are - line here at TT has been over 100 people from 10-midnight (It’s 12:02 pm now.)
> 
> I was so excited based on reviews of prior years - I really can’t imagine those who actually planned a trip around this - wait times lower during reg park hours plus no food/drink available anywhere absent an hour wait.  Yikes!!!  Moonlight magic my a&’l. Lol!


I have been to these in the past and they were better. This one was a complete cluster. Waste of time. I certainly would not plan a trip around them at this point.

I can't believe they couldn't figure out the logistics of filling popcorn buckets. We watched 5 people in one booth struggle with it.  Nobody seemed to think that maybe they should just be constantly filling buckets. Nope. They did them one at a time as people came up while 4 other people watched.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Lmillette said:


> Total nightmare.  I’ve never been to one of these and never will again!  Well over 100 people in line all night for sad popcorn bucket.  Test track wait time was lower when the park was open.  We missed our lightning lane for Ratatouille bc it was down and I though no issue bc low wait time during party - HA!!
> 
> Ticket lists maybe 4-6 places where you can redeem your 2 snacks but not where they actually are - line here at TT has been over 100 people from 10-midnight (It’s 12:02 pm now.)
> 
> I was so excited based on reviews of prior years - I really can’t imagine those who actually planned a trip around this - wait times lower during reg park hours plus no food/drink available anywhere absent an hour wait.  Yikes!!!  Moonlight magic my a&’l. Lol!



I've been to them at MK (the 1st one celebrating DVC 25th) and then Epcot and AK.   I always say that people are better off purchasing resale and paying to go to any special evening events that Disney sells.     The Moonlight Magic events are ok if you're already planning to be there and happen to be a qualified member.  They never have been worth purchasing direct for.   Always long lines for characters, food is frequently a mess and rides - well that is hit or miss.  Sorry to hear about the "show" though.  They have usually had some nice fireworks.


----------



## Lmillette

Totally befuddled as to why they can’t just add 2 cast members to just prep popcorn buckets - we are about 30 minutes of waiting so far in line of about 100-150’people and still maybe 35 - 45 people ahead?  It’s just popcorn buckets!!  This is really messed up.  I heard that the place serving real food snacks closed bc they were understaffed and totally overwhelmed.  Everyone around is really unhappy - starving, dehydrated, frustrated- no idea why they can’t plan this stuff properly.

Pre-covid we came down 4-6 times a year for 4 years.  Loved FP, magical express. Service, everything.  When I get home I’m considering selling our 4 DVC contracts - this new version of Disney is just awful all around.  Days start with intense stress with 7 am wake ups for lightning lane bookings (ROTR literally sold out one day by 7:01 AM) - then all day watching and waiting to try to coordinate around random times popping up at 2 hour booking windows  - days usually and just get more stressful from 7 AM on now.  Almost impossible to enjoy the parks and just winging isn’t an option bc many rides have 120+ wait times.  People mover had a half hour wait standby!  Utterly heartbroken- I really miss WDW!!


----------



## Bibbidi_Boo

iheartglaciers said:


> Where did you redeem your food vouchers? I've been hearing that some booths aren't accepting the vouchers.



Refreshment port for poutine
Pretzels with cheese by imagination 
Churro by test track
Fruit and cheese and cookies at sunshine seasons
Soda

plus popcorn (maple and regular)and Mickey bar


----------



## Bibbidi_Boo

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I've been to them at MK (the 1st one celebrating DVC 25th) and then Epcot and AK.   I always say that people are better off purchasing resale and paying to go to any special evening events that Disney sells.     The Moonlight Magic events are ok if you're already planning to be there and happen to be a qualified member.  They never have been worth purchasing direct for.   Always long lines for characters, food is frequently a mess and rides - well that is hit or miss.  Sorry to hear about the "show" though.  They have usually had some nice fireworks.



I overall agree.
We do enjoy them but we also don’t go out of the way to go to them. So much is perspective in the end and can make it what you want. We overall had a good time and was nice walking around with far less people than normal, plus riding 3 big rides within 2 hours is good too and that was with Mickey bars during that time and some pictures and such.  I was hoping for a pin but I got the sense that they were suppose to have more by the way the cm talked . 

this is our second Epcot , and the first one had a super short 5 min firework projection thing that was just So so.


----------



## polynor

Hoping this is rre-learning pains…
popcorn bucket line is ridiculous.  while waiting some poor woman collapsed and had to wait for medics which seemed to take forever. 
food vouchers - would not take at japan or France festival booths.   Took at sunshine griddle, Morocco, Germany, magnolia.
merch is nothing.
still need places to get iced water.
right after harmonious, remy was still very long so we skipped and moseyed to soarin, nearly a walk on.  As we walked to SE, we could see others exiting (down).  So went to test track, 65 min, so we decided to wait for popcorn instead.  Mickey and strawberry bars handed out at same place as popcorn but on the side and found out by word of mouth.  Around 1130, remy was 45 min. After, I went back to YC with two of my sons, my husband took the middle one to test track and did that twice with no wait. he loved it.

imagine they’ll figure it out the logistics again and the later ones will be smoother!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Where the vouchers were not accepted at food booths do you think it was just that they weren't aware of them or that they truly were not supposed to accept them?  If the latter then DVC could instantly improve by listing where they are accepted.

I'm also surprised to hear that Sunshine Seasons had so little.  Grapes, carrots, cheese?  Was that really it?  Almost a why bother?


----------



## Dean1953

It sounds like they should start filling popcorn buckets 30-60 minutes before Moonlight Magic opens


----------



## jpeterson

Dean1953 said:


> It sounds like they should start filling popcorn buckets 30-60 minutes before Moonlight Magic opens


It's worth pointing out they were turning people away before 9:00 at the popcorn booths. I assume because they didn't have the buckets.


----------



## MYHOMEDVC

Hope they attempt to fix these issues for 3/31.
It’s a shame. The last time we did MM it was a great event (AK). I am going to keep my dinner reservation, I thought about canceling. If there is not enough food at the event guess we better eat.


----------



## Bibbidi_Boo

jpeterson said:


> It's worth pointing out they were turning people away before 9:00 at the popcorn booths. I assume because they didn't have the buckets.



Buckets were suppose to start at 10. However,
We were able to get one at Canada with maple popcorn at 7:30 and got our others at 9 at the cart by imagination but sounds like that was by accident since they started early not sure if they continued or stopped till 10.  They just need to do popcorn buckets from 6 on and that would have helped alot. Some reported no popcorn at one but the one by creations still had popcorn at midnight.


----------



## polynor

double post


----------



## jpeterson

Bibbidi_Boo said:


> Buckets were suppose to start at 10. However,
> We were able to get one at Canada with maple popcorn at 7:30 and got our others at 9 at the cart by imagination but sounds like that was by accident since they started early not sure if they continued or stopped till 10.  They just need to do popcorn buckets from 6 on and that would have helped alot. Some reported no popcorn at one but the one by creations still had popcorn at midnight.


Starting the buckets at 6:00 would have helped a ton. They really needed more places to redeem the vouchers after 9:00. More/better signage too.


----------



## dez1978

Bibbidi_Boo said:


> Buckets were suppose to start at 10. However,
> We were able to get one at Canada with maple popcorn at 7:30 and got our others at 9 at the cart by imagination but sounds like that was by accident since they started early not sure if they continued or stopped till 10.  They just need to do popcorn buckets from 6 on and that would have helped alot. Some reported no popcorn at one but the one by creations still had popcorn at midnight.


were the buckets special buckets or just normal ones


----------



## jpeterson

dez1978 said:


> were the buckets special buckets or just normal ones


They say Moonlight Magic on them. Could have sworn they were smaller than normal ones but that must have been a trick of the design. They stacked exactly in our regular bucket.
The buckets are a nice, small touch. Just the logistics of them that was awful.


----------



## JAM9842

Were there photopass people to take pictues with the characters?


----------



## jpeterson

JAM9842 said:


> Were there photopass people to take pictues with the characters?


I didn't see any.


----------



## JAM9842

jpeterson said:


> I didn't see any.


Thank you!


----------



## RangerPooh

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Where the vouchers were not accepted at food booths do you think it was just that they weren't aware of them or that they truly were not supposed to accept them?  If the latter then DVC could instantly improve by listing where they are accepted.
> 
> I'm also surprised to hear that Sunshine Seasons had so little.  Grapes, carrots, cheese?  Was that really it?  Almost a why bother?



those that we tried to use vouchers and were turned away knew about them. They said a green shirt CM was supposed to tell people. Sadly understaffed, no signage, and the one CM was preoccupied with other guests.

Sunshine Seasons had the limited menu of fruit/cheese cup and lunchbox grapes/carrots. Their kitchens were closed with CM cleaning up. No prep for additional food aside from maybe more fruit/cheese.

The overall lack of food was bad. We assumed world showcase kiosks or something else would be open for a late dinner. Nope. Our family was grumpy.

popcorn buckets should have been filled in advance. The lines were ridiculous.


----------



## MushuHill




----------



## EddieMI

Hopefully they will figure this out and fix it.  Though lately it seems they are half a-ing it. Like the 50th on 10/1.  I expected guest speakers, 50th shows and maybe a button.  But all there was were buckets and stuff for sale.  Only good thing is while everyone was on line for buckets we took advantage of the short ride lines. Maybe that was their plan here.  Have everyone on a bucket line and not on the rides?


----------



## MushuHill

Did anyone even have their band checked? I never had anyone ask to see it when I got on a ride. Most of the show case-between Norway and France was blocked off and you could not even walk there. I guess they decided there were no rides so no reason to be there. We did catch a couple having wedding pictures taken by Remy’s when we were in line.


----------



## Peach026

jpeterson said:


> And if anyone is curious about merch, there is a DVC spirit jersey and a button down shirt. Nothing dated or specific to this event.


They were in the store of the Poly the night before though - don’t waste time trying to get them!


----------



## jpeterson

Peach026 said:


> They were in the store of the Poly the night before though - don’t waste time trying to get them!


We saw them in Wilderness Lodge today!


----------



## vpusey

Hi , was there free water and soda last night, like they do at paid after hours events !


----------



## TroJo

vpusey said:


> Hi , was there free water and soda last night, like they do at paid after hours events !


Nope. You could use a voucher to get one.


----------



## jpeterson

TroJo said:


> Nope. You could use a voucher to get one.


If you didn't die of thirst waiting in line that is...


----------



## Peach026

jpeterson said:


> If you didn't die of thirst waiting in line that is...


PREEEEEEEEEAAAAAACCCHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## TroJo

Peach026 said:


> PREEEEEEEEEAAAAAACCCHHHHHHHHHHHHH


Seems there may be a few people as bitter as I am about the event - maybe even more. lol


----------



## Peach026

TroJo said:


> Seems there may be a few people as bitter as I am about the event - maybe even more. lol


The water thing was extreme. I’m not happy about that at all. It was crazy. I had to go mama bear and beg strangers to  let me cut in for water after hours of unfruitful attempts to GET THEM WATER


----------



## DonMacGregor

Anyone know at what time (or maybe just in general) they shut off all the drinking fountains and bottle refill stations? Asking for a friend.


----------



## SleeplessInTO

DonMacGregor said:


> Anyone know at what time (or maybe just in general) they shut off all the drinking fountains and bottle refill stations? Asking for a friend.


The drinking water fountains were not shut off. We left at midnight.


----------



## DonMacGregor

SleeplessInTO said:


> The drinking water fountains were not shut off. We left at midnight.


You would think they were with all the people here and in Facebook complaining about dehydration and guests passing out in the popcorn line.


----------



## DonMacGregor

Previous  comment was made with tongue planted firmly in cheek…


----------



## SleeplessInTO

DonMacGregor said:


> Previous  comment was made with tongue planted firmly in cheek…


I understand. You are subtle. I am not.


----------



## Peach026

Personally I find someone actually passing out in line extremely sad. I hope they are ok.


----------



## DonMacGregor

Peach026 said:


> Personally I find someone actually passing out in line extremely sad. I hope they are ok.


As do I, but if it is the result of forgoing food and water in the quest for ¢50 worth of free popcorn bucket, souvenir or otherwise, then I start to question motivations and causation.


----------



## Dizzydizney

DonMacGregor said:


> Anyone know at what time (or maybe just in general) they shut off all the drinking fountains and bottle refill stations? Asking for a friend.


Do they really have bottle refill stations in the parks now?  Like they have at MCO?  
At previous moonlight events, there were tables set up in various spots around the park that had big plastic urns of water and I think lemonade.  Kind of like the big coffee urns at the counter service places in resorts.  You could grab a plastic cup and help yourself, or they would have some pre-poured.  I think fear of COVID took that away.  I’m sure they limited the bottled water to one each because some would take armloads.
Too bad about no fireworks.  I’m sure it’s very costly to do so.  Sounds like lots of the cast members were newbies.  Hopefully they will work things out for the next one and communicate better  It’s been over two years since they had these events.  
Wonder if they will announce any for MK?


----------



## DonMacGregor

Dizzydizney said:


> Do they really have bottle refill stations in the parks now?



Yes, in every park.


----------



## Peach026

Dizzydizney said:


> Do they really have bottle refill stations in the parks now?  Like they have at MCO?
> At previous moonlight events, there were tables set up in various spots around the park that had big plastic urns of water and I think lemonade.  Kind of like the big coffee urns at the counter service places in resorts.  You could grab a plastic cup and help yourself, or they would have some pre-poured.  I think fear of COVID took that away.  I’m sure they limited the bottled water to one each because some would take armloads.
> Too bad about no fireworks.  I’m sure it’s very costly to do so.  Sounds like lots of the cast members were newbies.  Hopefully they will work things out for the next one and communicate better  It’s been over two years since they had these events.
> Wonder if they will announce any for MK?


I don’t think it’s so to covid. For example at whispering canyon you share ketchup bottles. Even last year when protocols were in place (pretty much gone now) they had water jugs at places around Epcot to fill up - example the entrance at spice road. It’s my opinion it was poor planninb


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

DonMacGregor said:


> Yes, in every park.


Do you happen to know where they are? We were looking all over for them in the parks a couple weeks ago when we were there for Princess and didn't see any. At Disneyland they are at multiple places in the parks and are even listed on the app.


----------



## MissLiss279

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> Do you happen to know where they are? We were looking all over for them in the parks a couple weeks ago when we were there for Princess and didn't see any. At Disneyland they are at multiple places in the parks and are even listed on the app.


In Epcot, there is a refill location at the restroom building behind the refreshment port, next to Starbucks. 
In Hollywood Studios, there is one in Galaxy’s Edge by the restroom in the shopping area. 
In Animal Kingdom, I know there is one in line for Na’vi.
Those are the three that I know of. There may be others. Otherwise, I use water fountains. I can usually get my water bottle filled most of the way.


----------



## jpeterson

MissLiss279 said:


> In Epcot, there is a refill location at the restroom building behind the refreshment port, next to Starbucks.
> In Hollywood Studios, there is one in Galaxy’s Edge by the restroom in the shopping area.
> In Animal Kingdom, I know there is one in line for Na’vi.
> Those are the three that I know of. There may be others. Otherwise, I use water fountains. I can usually get my water bottle filled most of the way.


They are basically only in the newest areas of each park. Im not sure Magic Kingdom has one. I think eventually there will be more but few and far between right now.


----------



## Peach026

MissLiss279 said:


> In Epcot, there is a refill location at the restroom building behind the refreshment port, next to Starbucks.
> In Hollywood Studios, there is one in Galaxy’s Edge by the restroom in the shopping area.
> In Animal Kingdom, I know there is one in line for Na’vi.
> Those are the three that I know of. There may be others. Otherwise, I use water fountains. I can usually get my water bottle filled most of the way.


This is awesome! Screenshooting for later. The only one I’ve ever noticed is the one in GE


----------



## lizdis1

Question for those who have been to AK MM in the past. Does it start earlier and end earlier than the Epcot one because it has an earlier park closure? Thanks!!


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

MissLiss279 said:


> In Epcot, there is a refill location at the restroom building behind the refreshment port, next to Starbucks.
> In Hollywood Studios, there is one in Galaxy’s Edge by the restroom in the shopping area.
> In Animal Kingdom, I know there is one in line for Na’vi.
> Those are the three that I know of. There may be others. Otherwise, I use water fountains. I can usually get my water bottle filled most of the way.


AWESOME!!! Thank you so much. I'm copying this and putting is on a note on my phone for Spring Surprise. 


jpeterson said:


> They are basically only in the newest areas of each park. Im not sure Magic Kingdom has one. I think eventually there will be more but few and far between right now.


Yep, this is how it was for the first year or two at DLR--they were only in the new parts of the park. But now they are everywhere. Hoping for the same at WDW.


----------



## hcortesis

lizdis1 said:


> Question for those who have been to AK MM in the past. Does it start earlier and end earlier than the Epcot one because it has an earlier park closure? Thanks!!


Pretty sure when we were there it started at 9:00pm.  Don't remember the end time as we didn't stay.


----------



## Peach026

lizdis1 said:


> Question for those who have been to AK MM in the past. Does it start earlier and end earlier than the Epcot one because it has an earlier park closure? Thanks!!


In 2019 it started at 9:30. Just checked my email


----------



## DisneyStarWisher

hcortesis said:


> Pretty sure when we were there it started at 9:00pm.  Don't remember the end time as we didn't stay.





Peach026 said:


> In 2019 it started at 9:30. Just checked my email


I wonder if it will be different this year since they are later in the year.  I'm wanting to attend the September 28 one and I'm wondering if hours will be shorter by then, thus an earlier start time.


----------



## antmr7

Do they usually change the characters for each event?  For example does the second Epcot event usually have the same characters ?


----------



## Bibbidi_Boo

antmr7 said:


> Do they usually change the characters for each event?  For example does the second Epcot event usually have the same characters ?



No they don't change. But other parks will have different characters. Im hopeful by AK one real meet and greats will be back since Disney has said soon. Im kinda betting on after easter weeks, get past the peak spring crowds.


----------



## nuhusky123

When do we think disney will announce a mk event?


----------



## Bibbidi_Boo

nuhusky123 said:


> When do we think disney will announce a mk event?



probably not till nov . MK is likely not happening this year. Sept to Dec is holiday parties. MK is always mid Jan to the first weekend in March.


----------



## nuhusky123

Bibbidi_Boo said:


> probably not till nov . MK is likely not happening this year. Sept to Dec is holiday parties. MK is always mid Jan to the first weekend in March.


So odds are mk get a Jan to March date?

im saving points for 1 night stays. Booked for ak and Hollywood events already

would love to do mk but my use year is April so I either gamble and leave enough points for a 1 night and risk not using or skip mk which would be a huge shame


----------



## colleen costello

The free stuff was a DISASTER. We couldn't figure out which few booths were accepting the coupons and the ones that were had insane lines. Hubby and I moseyed up toward Future World and just sat on a bench watching the big *** ball and waiting for 10pm. The popcorn bucket lines made earlier food lines look reasonable. When my family rode Soarin, I waited outside as I am scared of heights. I got in line figuring "What the heck" and a sweet Mom came up and said "I am the popcorn fairy; who wants one?" She had a bunch of them. I got one of hers! When my family returned we all got hysterical laughing over the stupid bucket and I told them that when I croak I want my ASHES put in there! This is now an ongoing piece of family folklore.  It was the first event to resume and they didn't have their act together. But we got into Epcot free for a few hours on a gorgeous night. They had DJs playing fun music -- remixes of Disney songs like Under the Sea and Oogie Boogie's song and some kind of Haunted Mansion rap? Very fun. We finished the night on Remy and the kids snuck back for a quick second run and told me their car was the very last one of the night. How cool is that? We were very close to the last folks to leave Epcot, and my family made some very happy memories. And we estimate we ate $72 of free Mickey and Minnie bars


----------



## SleeplessInTO

nuhusky123 said:


> So odds are mk get a Jan to March date?
> 
> im saving points for 1 night stays. Booked for ak and Hollywood events already
> 
> would love to do mk but my use year is April so I either gamble and leave enough points for a 1 night and risk not using or skip mk which would be a huge shame


Bank them and if MK happens, just borrow it for the one night.


----------



## harmon54

Will we get an email about details for this next event on the 31st?  If so when does that get sent?


----------



## erionm

harmon54 said:


> Will we get an email about details for this next event on the 31st?  If so when does that get sent?


Should get one about a week prior.


----------



## dez1978

DonMacGregor said:


> Anyone know at what time (or maybe just in general) they shut off all the drinking fountains and bottle refill stations? Asking for a friend.


lol, this is what I was thinking. 


Peach026 said:


> Personally I find someone actually passing out in line extremely sad. I hope they are ok.


I mean I would if there was an actual reason for it.  But if you are THAT hungry or thirsty that you are literally passing out, yet you chose to stand in a ridiculous line for "free" stuff instead of finding a water fountain, or paying for food then that is on you. If you went to this event hungry planning to eat a full dinner on the meager things advertised as free and therefore ended up passing out, again, thats poor decision making.  If you have a medical issue that requires you to eat at certain times or you will pass out, well, I'd think you'd carry some snacks with you.  I see no way that Disney is to blame for people passing out if that did indeed actually happen.  It's not like there was no food or water to be found in the entire park.  And while I realize non event things closed at 9, it's not like people didn't know that going into this and didn't have plenty of time to eat prior to 9.  If they chose to only wait for free things thats on them. 


DonMacGregor said:


> As do I, but if it is the result of forgoing food and water in the quest for ¢50 worth of free popcorn bucket, souvenir or otherwise, then I start to question motivations and causation.


preach...


----------



## Peach026

dez1978 said:


> lol, this is what I was thinking.
> 
> I mean I would if there was an actual reason for it.  But if you are THAT hungry or thirsty that you are literally passing out, yet you chose to stand in a ridiculous line for "free" stuff instead of finding a water fountain, or paying for food then that is on you. If you went to this event hungry planning to eat a full dinner on the meager things advertised as free and therefore ended up passing out, again, thats poor decision making.  If you have a medical issue that requires you to eat at certain times or you will pass out, well, I'd think you'd carry some snacks with you.  I see no way that Disney is to blame for people passing out if that did indeed actually happen.  It's not like there was no food or water to be found in the entire park.  And while I realize non event things closed at 9, it's not like people didn't know that going into this and didn't have plenty of time to eat prior to 9.  If they chose to only wait for free things thats on them.
> 
> preach...


There was no option to buy food. The ONLY option was water fountains or the outrageous popcorn lines that had the drinks in exchange for vouchers. I personally asked 6 different cast members where we could find water over a period of two hours and not a single one could tell me. Fine if you think im an idiot, I’ll happily wear that hat if it makes you happy.


----------



## harmon54

erionm said:


> Should get one about a week prior.


So any day now.  I wonder if it will include any more details or just be vague.  Trying to plan our best strategy based on the negative reviews so we enjoy it as much as possible!


----------



## Peach026

Peach026 said:


> There was no option to buy food. The ONLY option was water fountains or the outrageous popcorn lines that had the drinks in exchange for vouchers. I personally asked 6 different cast members where we could find water over a period of two hours and not a single one could tell me. Fine if you think im an idiot, I’ll happily wear that hat if it makes you happy.


One more thing (because this really does feel like an attack to me personally and I have a right to defend myself).  “Plenty of time to eat” - we arrived at 7 and because of the outrageous lines only could visit ONE booth which obvious I prioritized to feed my kids. Yes I had a bag with water bottles and snacks and - whoops - accidentally left it in the hotel. Mistakes happen. My full review is on the Epcot thread. We had fun! But the condescending tone from people who weren’t even there is getting real old.


----------



## Peach026

harmon54 said:


> So any day now.  I wonder if it will include any more details or just be vague.  Trying to plan our best strategy based on the negative reviews so we enjoy it as much as possible!


We had a blast! My full review is on the Epcot thread if you want tips!


----------



## dez1978

Peach026 said:


> There was no option to buy food. The ONLY option was water fountains or the outrageous popcorn lines that had the drinks in exchange for vouchers. I personally asked 6 different cast members where we could find water over a period of two hours and not a single one could tell me. Fine if you think im an idiot, I’ll happily wear that hat if it makes you happy.


So all of the food booths closed before 9?


----------



## Peach026

dez1978 said:


> So all of the food booths closed before 9?


We arrived at the gates at 7 and due to the lines, yes could only visit one booth. I had four adults plus two kids in my party. All four adults went to different booths because of the crowds and yes didn’t have our food until 8:54. There were zero options to buy food anywhere once the fireworks started.


----------



## SleeplessInTO

harmon54 said:


> So any day now.  I wonder if it will include any more details or just be vague.  Trying to plan our best strategy based on the negative reviews so we enjoy it as much as possible!


The characters were awesome!! We didn’t bother with things that we could get any other visit to Epcot (snacks, rides) and focused on the characters, most of which were rare. I’d never seen most of them before, like Kronk or Pain and Panic. Would have liked a MM popcorn bucket but after seeing the bucket itself, it was not worth waiting more than 10 minutes for imo. Free Mickey bars and strawberry bars were being handed out with no wait, and you could have as many as you wanted.
If you eat somewhere beforehand (or even bring food to the park yourself) and don’t rely on the free snacks to feed you and your family, you’ll probably avoid a lot of the negatives being reported. Hopefully the ride gods smile upon your visit and everything is running. (We just did the deluxe resorts 9-11pm extra hours for Epcot last night and it was great! One of the reasons we didn’t do rides during MM was because of this.) Spent some time dancing to the DJs and left a little after midnight with very happy memories. Enjoy your visit!!


----------



## CraigInPA

dez1978 said:


> So all of the food booths closed before 9?



The food booths officially closed at 9pm. Some food booths stationed a CM at the entrance to their line before 9pm to tell people that no one else could join the line, or that they were out of certain items, while others allowed people to get into line until 9pm and then informed you that they wouldn't accept your coupon or didn't have any of what you wanted left after you waited 30 minutes to get to the register to order. Because of the spread out nature of the booths, the long lines, and the hit-or-miss acceptance taking the coupons, it was a very frustrating experience getting food after 7pm, and grew worse and worse as 9pm approached.


----------



## RevSuz

dez1978 said:


> lol, this is what I was thinking.
> 
> I mean I would if there was an actual reason for it.  But if you are THAT hungry or thirsty that you are literally passing out, yet you chose to stand in a ridiculous line for "free" stuff instead of finding a water fountain, or paying for food then that is on you. If you went to this event hungry planning to eat a full dinner on the meager things advertised as free and therefore ended up passing out, again, thats poor decision making.  If you have a medical issue that requires you to eat at certain times or you will pass out, well, I'd think you'd carry some snacks with you.  I see no way that Disney is to blame for people passing out if that did indeed actually happen.  It's not like there was no food or water to be found in the entire park.  And while I realize non event things closed at 9, it's not like people didn't know that going into this and didn't have plenty of time to eat prior to 9.  If they chose to only wait for free things thats on them.
> 
> preach...


Actually, I was there and by 11:00, there truly wasn't any food or beverage available even to purchase. There were only two food places open (Sunshine Seasons and Norway bakery) and both had ridiculous lines and were out of pretty much everything (at Sunshine Seasons, I saw people stacking up packages of fruit trays so they could get their "free" stuff. The Disney promo piece promised food available for purchase, so I cannot blame someone for thinking they could get something substantial to eat during the event. We got to Epcot at around 8 p.m., and once we received our vouchers, were only able to purchase two small snacks at the festival booths before the park shut down at 9 p.m. It was a poorly executed event, all around. I know it was free, but still thought it ridiculously bad.


----------



## RevSuz

dez1978 said:


> So all of the food booths closed before 9?


Yup. They closed at 9 on the dot as the fireworks began.


----------



## RevSuz

Peach026 said:


> One more thing (because this really does feel like an attack to me personally and I have a right to defend myself).  “Plenty of time to eat” - we arrived at 7 and because of the outrageous lines only could visit ONE booth which obvious I prioritized to feed my kids. Yes I had a bag with water bottles and snacks and - whoops - accidentally left it in the hotel. Mistakes happen. My full review is on the Epcot thread. We had fun! But the condescending tone from people who weren’t even there is getting real old.


There was no time to eat. And I think it was bad timing for Disney to plan an event on ST. PATRICK'S DAY, when the park was especially packed with lots of drunk people wearing green (who didn't really disperse until long after park closing).


----------



## Peach026

RevSuz said:


> There was no time to eat. And I think it was bad timing for Disney to plan an event on ST. PATRICK'S DAY, when the park was especially packed with lots of drunk people wearing green (who didn't really disperse until long after park closing).


Thank you for responding! I’ve never seen crowds like that night anywhere before. It was absolute chaos. It felt good to see someone understanding our perspective


----------



## colleen costello

Peach026 said:


> Thank you for responding! I’ve never seen crowds like that night anywhere before. It was absolute chaos. It felt good to see someone understanding our perspective


You're not crazy! It was INSANE -the first event like this in a long time and very poorly planned. Lines were too long to get FREE food and then nothing was open to pay for food. I refilled a water bottle I brought from my room with swampy water fountain water and was glad to get it. I could not believe the hordes of people in Epcot. We put our masks on OUTDOORS and at one point my husband took a five minute break IN THE MEN'S ROOM because he felt overwhelmed by all the crowds. After 10PM it seemed better because everyone was in a line for food or the stupid buckets. I think people are let down because Disney made it sound so cool. On our way in they gave us the coupons and explained all the ways we could use them... then we got inside Epcot and reality was so different. It was so gorgeous out we had fun anyway just wandering around, but don't go into this without eating FIRST and taking your own water bottle.


----------



## 4luv2cdisney

Anybody know if 1 member of your party will be arriving late (CM working at MK - can't get off early), can the member in your party meet them and check them in after the rest of your party has already gotten in the park.  I assume hoping they would just give you the extra band is a crapshoot.

Edit:  not sure I explained well

Basically, can you check-in with one member of your party missing and then go back and check that person in when they arrive (later).

Thanks


----------



## colleen costello

I asked this at the gate as our friend is a cast member and hoped to join later. They marked down that only 5 of our group of 7 entered and said we wouldn’t even have to come back to the gate later to meet them. He wound up working so late he was too tired to join, so I can’t address it actually working, but in theory they can admit you separately as long as you let them know when you check in.


----------



## 4luv2cdisney

colleen costello said:


> I asked this at the gate as our friend is a cast member and hoped to join later. They marked down that only 5 of our group of 7 entered and said we wouldn’t even have to come back to the gate later to meet them. He wound up working so late he was too tired to join, so I can’t address it actually working, but in theory they can admit you separately as long as you let them know when you check in.



Thanks so much for the reply.  That is very helpful!


----------



## SleeplessInTO

4luv2cdisney said:


> Anybody know if 1 member of your party will be arriving late (CM working at MK - can't get off early), can the member in your party meet them and check them in after the rest of your party has already gotten in the park.  I assume hoping they would just give you the extra band is a crapshoot.
> 
> Edit:  not sure I explained well
> 
> Basically, can you check-in with one member of your party missing and then go back and check that person in when they arrive (later).
> 
> Thanks


Yes. I checked in at the main entrance. The rest of my family went to international gateway. No problems at all.


----------



## polynor

we also forgot our water bottles, and before 9 we could somewhat easily get cups of water.  After 9 was a different story.  It would be nice if they had water stations out or just handed our water.  
we were lucky with the timing of festival booths, we hit a lull at sunshine griddle with only two people ahead of us around 730 and then Magnolia800 was also slow.  Outside of those times, everything looked slammed.  And then right before 9 all the lines are full with people are trying to get in. just so we could use up our voucher on food (saved three for popcorn) we just got a bunch of kebabs at morocco (which were delish)right at 9.


----------



## Bonnie1222

Did anyone else get their survey to fill out today?


----------



## jpeterson

Bonnie1222 said:


> Did anyone else get their survey to fill out today?


I got one yesterday.  I was quite eager to fill it out!


----------



## 4luv2cdisney

One week to go for the next event.

Should we be getting an email of some sort today?


----------



## MISCdisney21

How likely is it to get in the 2nd registration window?
I’ve looked and no dvc resorts have openings the nights of moonlight magic. Some have openings all around the date except that one date. Figure some reserve just to get their moonlight magic registration but the cancel their room stay.

im new to dvc and would really like to attend an event. Specifically was hoping for June for a birthday, only 2 of us going


----------



## nuhusky123

MISCdisney21 said:


> How likely is it to get in the 2nd registration window?
> I’ve looked and no dvc resorts have openings the nights of moonlight magic. Some have openings all around the date except that one date. Figure some reserve just to get their moonlight magic registration but the cancel their room stay.
> 
> im new to dvc and would really like to attend an event. Specifically was hoping for June for a birthday, only 2 of us going


If you cancel or change the room reservation the terms do say you lose moonlight too

ive reserved a room for the june and July events for one night each. Will however cancel one once I know which event I get a ticket to as you can only go to one event per park


----------



## Prince John Robin Hood

I've been pretty critical of Disney lately, especially due to lack of AP sales.  I didn't find the MM event to be terrible though and we were among the first guests to check in at the entrance.  There were obvious shortcomings but the character lines were generally very short to non-existent for rare characters.  Hopefully the next MM is better but our family would love to attend at HS or MK in 2023.  I'd even take a 2022 August MM  at TL or BB if they were added.


----------



## Peach026

jpeterson said:


> I got one yesterday.  I was quite eager to fill it out!


I didn’t! What was the subject? I wonder why I didn’t get one hmmmm


----------



## harmon54

Anyone get their email for the 31st party yet? Edit - I just got mine - basically the same with slightly different wording and Tips- use your vouchers before 9pm and if you want to see entertainment - harmonious come before 9pm- also no mention of special merchandise!


----------



## Peach026

harmon54 said:


> Anyone get their email for the 31st party yet? Edit - I just got mine - basically the same with slightly different wording and Tips- use your vouchers before 9pm and if you want to see entertainment - harmonious come before 9pm- also no mention of special merchandise!


Ah interesting! Can you copy/paste? I’d like to see the changed wording!


----------



## SM1992

Peach026 said:


> Ah interesting! Can you copy/paste? I’d like to see the changed wording!



Here you go:






 
Dear              ,

Because you registered for _Disney Vacation Club_® Moonlight Magic at EPCOT®, we have some important information to share with you before you get ready to party.

Are you ready for a night full of excitement? Enjoy select attractions with shorter-than-usual wait times, Disney Character sightings, reimagined entertainment, complimentary special treats, and delectable delights! 

Here’s everything you need to know:

*Event Date:  *Thursday, March 31, 2022

*Event Time:* 10:00 p.m. - 1:00 a.m. _Disney Vacation Club _Members and Special Guests may enter the Park as early as 6:00 p.m. to get a head start on the fun.

*Check-In: *Members can check-in at the following locations (Event Confirmation email, valid digital _Disney Vacation Club_ Membership Card and photo ID are required)

EPCOT® Main Entrance: Beginning at 6:00 p.m. - 11:00 p.m.
EPCOT® International Gateway Entrance: Beginning at 6:00 p.m. - 11:00 p.m.
In Park check-in at the _Disney Vacation Club_ kiosk on World Showcase Bridge from 2:00 p.m. - 9:30 p.m.
*Please note: For this event check-in is only available at the three locations listed above at EPCOT®.*

*Valid Theme Park admission and Park Reservation are required to enter EPCOT® prior to 6:00 p.m.*

_Important Notice: Due to potential construction at the EPCOT® Main Entrance and International Gateway, please plan for additional travel and check-in time._

*Food & Beverage:*

When you check-in, be sure to pick up your complimentary Delectable Delight vouchers which can be used for a variety of sweet and savory snacks at multiple locations throughout the park between 6:00 p.m. and 9:00 p.m. as well as limited locations during the event.
Delectable Delights vouchers cannot be replaced if lost or stolen. Please reference the voucher for other important details.
Additional food and beverage offerings will be available for purchase.
_*TIP: For the widest selection make sure you use your voucher before 9:00 p.m.*_

*Transportation & Parking:*

Complimentary parking is available at EPCOT® for Members and Special Guests on the event date beginning at 6:00 p.m.
Members must show their digital _Disney Vacation Club_ Membership Card and event confirmation at the auto plaza to receive complimentary parking.
_Walt Disney World_® Bus service will be available until 2:00 a.m.
Disney Skyliner transportation (to _Disney’s Riviera_ Resort and_ Disney’s Caribbean Beach _Resort only) until 2:00 a.m.
For returns to _Disney’s Pop Century_ Resort and _Disney’s Art of Animation _Resort after 10:00 p.m. please use bus transportation from the EPCOT® Main Entrance.
FriendShip Boat service will be available until 1:30 a.m.
_Walt Disney World_® Monorail transportation will be available until 10:00 p.m.
_*TIP: Arrival early to enjoy the fireworks, Harmonious-EPCOT Nighttime Spectacular at 9:00 p.m.*_

As a courtesy to other Members, if you need to cancel your reservation or reduce your party size, please do so at least 48 hours prior to the event by following the link in your original event confirmation email. Doing so help _Disney Vacation Club_ accommodate other Members and their Special Guests interested in attending this reservation-required event. Walk-ins will not be permitted.

Offer is non-transferable and cannot be sold. At least one valid digital _Disney Vacation Club_ Membership Card with photo ID will be required for this experience. Member listed on the Membership Card must be in attendance. This is a rain-or-shine event; some experiences may be cancelled due to inclement weather. Event elements and offerings are subject to change without notice.

Disney Genie, Disney Genie+ and individual Lightning Lanes are not available for use during Moonlight Magic Events.


----------



## jpeterson

> When you check-in, be sure to pick up your complimentary Delectable Delight vouchers which can be used for a variety of sweet and savory snacks at multiple locations throughout the park between 6:00 p.m. and 9:00 p.m. as well as limited locations during the event.



That's a better way to word that.  Basically use them up before 9:00


----------



## iheartglaciers

For those of you who went to the 3/17 MM, did you check in with your DVC digital card in your apple wallet?


----------



## MushuHill

iheartglaciers said:


> For those of you who went to the 3/17 MM, did you check in with your DVC digital card in your apple wallet?


When I checked in they asked to see “DVC card or old card will work” 
I had my expired blue card behind my ID so I just pulled them out together.
I did use my digital DVC card several times on the trip when shopping and dining.


----------



## jpeterson

MushuHill said:


> When I checked in they asked to see “DVC card or old card will work”
> I had my expired blue card behind my ID so I just pulled them out together.
> I did use my digital DVC card several times on the trip when shopping and dining.


I also used my expired blue card.


----------



## Peach026

SM1992 said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear              ,
> 
> Because you registered for _Disney Vacation Club_® Moonlight Magic at EPCOT®, we have some important information to share with you before you get ready to party.
> 
> Are you ready for a night full of excitement? Enjoy select attractions with shorter-than-usual wait times, Disney Character sightings, reimagined entertainment, complimentary special treats, and delectable delights!
> 
> Here’s everything you need to know:
> 
> *Event Date:  *Thursday, March 31, 2022
> 
> *Event Time:* 10:00 p.m. - 1:00 a.m. _Disney Vacation Club _Members and Special Guests may enter the Park as early as 6:00 p.m. to get a head start on the fun.
> 
> *Check-In: *Members can check-in at the following locations (Event Confirmation email, valid digital _Disney Vacation Club_ Membership Card and photo ID are required)
> 
> EPCOT® Main Entrance: Beginning at 6:00 p.m. - 11:00 p.m.
> EPCOT® International Gateway Entrance: Beginning at 6:00 p.m. - 11:00 p.m.
> In Park check-in at the _Disney Vacation Club_ kiosk on World Showcase Bridge from 2:00 p.m. - 9:30 p.m.
> *Please note: For this event check-in is only available at the three locations listed above at EPCOT®.
> 
> Valid Theme Park admission and Park Reservation are required to enter EPCOT® prior to 6:00 p.m.*
> 
> _Important Notice: Due to potential construction at the EPCOT® Main Entrance and International Gateway, please plan for additional travel and check-in time._
> 
> *Food & Beverage:*
> 
> When you check-in, be sure to pick up your complimentary Delectable Delight vouchers which can be used for a variety of sweet and savory snacks at multiple locations throughout the park between 6:00 p.m. and 9:00 p.m. as well as limited locations during the event.
> Delectable Delights vouchers cannot be replaced if lost or stolen. Please reference the voucher for other important details.
> Additional food and beverage offerings will be available for purchase.
> _*TIP: For the widest selection make sure you use your voucher before 9:00 p.m.*_
> 
> *Transportation & Parking:*
> 
> Complimentary parking is available at EPCOT® for Members and Special Guests on the event date beginning at 6:00 p.m.
> Members must show their digital _Disney Vacation Club_ Membership Card and event confirmation at the auto plaza to receive complimentary parking.
> _Walt Disney World_® Bus service will be available until 2:00 a.m.
> Disney Skyliner transportation (to _Disney’s Riviera_ Resort and_ Disney’s Caribbean Beach _Resort only) until 2:00 a.m.
> For returns to _Disney’s Pop Century_ Resort and _Disney’s Art of Animation _Resort after 10:00 p.m. please use bus transportation from the EPCOT® Main Entrance.
> FriendShip Boat service will be available until 1:30 a.m.
> _Walt Disney World_® Monorail transportation will be available until 10:00 p.m.
> _*TIP: Arrival early to enjoy the fireworks, Harmonious-EPCOT Nighttime Spectacular at 9:00 p.m.*_
> 
> As a courtesy to other Members, if you need to cancel your reservation or reduce your party size, please do so at least 48 hours prior to the event by following the link in your original event confirmation email. Doing so help _Disney Vacation Club_ accommodate other Members and their Special Guests interested in attending this reservation-required event. Walk-ins will not be permitted.
> 
> Offer is non-transferable and cannot be sold. At least one valid digital _Disney Vacation Club_ Membership Card with photo ID will be required for this experience. Member listed on the Membership Card must be in attendance. This is a rain-or-shine event; some experiences may be cancelled due to inclement weather. Event elements and offerings are subject to change without notice.
> 
> Disney Genie, Disney Genie+ and individual Lightning Lanes are not available for use during Moonlight Magic Events.


VERY interesting - there was no food or drink available for purchase during our MM last week - sounds like they are making improvements!


----------



## nuhusky123

I’m very excited for Hollywood and animal. I think Disney will have dusted off the cobwebs with the Epcot events 

pandora is special at night and Hollywood just has some fantastic rides


----------



## Mamiamjo

Can someone remind me of the registration process? Is there separate registrations for each event, or just once for each park?
Like for Epcot was there one for the 17th and a separate registration for the 31st, or was it combined?


----------



## lundve

Mamiamjo said:


> Can someone remind me of the registration process? Is there separate registrations for each event, or just once for each park?
> Like for Epcot was there one for the 17th and a separate registration for the 31st, or was it combined?



It was one registration for both dates.  I believe you had to choose the one you were eligible for.


----------



## CraigInPA

iheartglaciers said:


> For those of you who went to the 3/17 MM, did you check in with your DVC digital card in your apple wallet?



They asked to see my digital wallet and my driver's license. I joked that I left the old blue card in the room, and the person said that they would have accepted that instead of the digital wallet (and he wasn't joking).


----------



## torontominnie

Could someone please remind me how many people I can book? Is it the number of registered guests in my room? I have a two bedroom and five people (including myself). Thanks!!!


----------



## SleeplessInTO

iheartglaciers said:


> For those of you who went to the 3/17 MM, did you check in with your DVC digital card in your apple wallet?


No they just asked for the name of the member that registered, typed it in, and directed me to get my wristband and vouchers. (I checked in separate from my family.)


----------



## pianomanzano

For those that attended on 03/17, do you know if you're allowed to leave and come back? We fly in early evening on the 31st and plan to go straight to Epcot and take the grandparents and little one in for a little bit, then head to the hotel to check-in and drop off our stuff, put the little one to bed and head back to Epcot for a date night. Any rules on re-entry? Thanks!


----------



## monorailmom

We attended on 3/17 and specifically asked this question of the CM who gave us our credentials for the evening. We had adult kids in our group who wanted to go to Jellyrolls for a bit and come back later.  He said leaving the event and coming back was not a problem, so long as they still had their wristbands on.  They didn't end up coming back so I can't say that we tested this, lol,  but that is what we were told!


----------



## mlee.sunny

I know this is a stretch, but does anyone have two extra tickets for this Thursday’s event? We were able to get tickets but we are vacationing with a total party of 7, so two of us will have to sit out  Just wanted to give it a shot in case anyone’s plans had changed. We were able to gift one of our AK MM tickets years ago when my brother decided not to join us, so here’s hoping! Thanks in advance!


----------



## erionm

torontominnie said:


> Could someone please remind me how many people I can book? Is it the number of registered guests in my room? I have a two bedroom and five people (including myself). Thanks!!!


The greater of FIVE or the number of people listed on your room reservation(s).


----------



## otterpop

Hoping to attend one of the HS MM events in June and have a few questions...

We have AP's and park reservations for AK; we should be able to hop-over to HS after 2:00 with no issues and then check-in at the appropriate time for MM?

I have a room reservation at SSR over the MM dates, so I am not worried about getting the registration e-mail.  But, I am hoping to "piece-together" a room reservation for a different DVC resort.  Assuming I can register for MM, if I change to a different resort after registration, my MM registration will be deleted/cancelled?  So basically, if I can't piece something together in time and still want to attend MM, I will need to stay at SSR?

Thanks!


----------



## Philsfan77

did we ever get clarity on if you booked with ineligible resale points, but are a blue card member that you could get moonlight magic in the early reservation window?


----------



## Ben E N

Philsfan77 said:


> did we ever get clarity on if you booked with ineligible resale points, but are a blue card member that you could get moonlight magic in the early reservation window?



Would this all be on the same contract, or two different ones?
I am not sure what the official rules were supposed to be, but when I tried booking as a blue card member, using points from a resale only contract, I was not able to secure a spot in the early window. If all the points are under the same contract, and the resale ones are just a ".1" version of the contract, then I would be willing to bet it would work, but I cannot confirm with certainty. I just know that I was able to book it a few years ago using what was at least partially resale points.


----------



## TCRAIG

I think I messed up - I grabbed July 14 for the HS MM before the early invite cutoff at RIV in a premium 1Br (all that was available close to HS) - but ouch the points!  So I waitlisted Boardwalk with the replace option.  Waitlist came thru (yeah) but I ended up with a different reservation number - so now I’m not sure what’ll happen…


----------



## TinkB278

TCRAIG said:


> I think I messed up - I grabbed July 14 for the HS MM before the early invite cutoff at RIV in a premium 1Br (all that was available close to HS) - but ouch the points!  So I waitlisted Boardwalk with the replace option.  Waitlist came thru (yeah) but I ended up with a different reservation number - so now I’m not sure what’ll happen…


I haven’t seen or heard about invites going out yet?


----------



## erionm

TCRAIG said:


> I think I messed up - I grabbed July 14 for the HS MM before the early invite cutoff at RIV in a premium 1Br (all that was available close to HS) - but ouch the points!  So I waitlisted Boardwalk with the replace option.  Waitlist came thru (yeah) but I ended up with a different reservation number - so now I’m not sure what’ll happen…


Not an issue.  The cutoff date ONLY applied to the Epcot MM events.  The cutoff and registration dates for the DHS MM events have not yet been announced.


----------



## dez1978

TCRAIG said:


> I think I messed up - I grabbed July 14 for the HS MM before the early invite cutoff at RIV in a premium 1Br (all that was available close to HS) - but ouch the points!  So I waitlisted Boardwalk with the replace option.  Waitlist came thru (yeah) but I ended up with a different reservation number - so now I’m not sure what’ll happen…


You should be fine.  The feb 20th cutoff to have a room booked was only for the epcot dates


----------



## TCRAIG

Whew - thanks all who responded!


----------



## ValW

Tonight’s event flyer has a list of outdoor kitchens that accepts vouchers


----------



## jpeterson

ValW said:


> Tonight’s event flyer has a list of outdoor kitchens that accepts vouchers


Big improvement


----------



## Dean1953

How are the popcorn lines going?


----------



## harmon54

Dean1953 said:


> How are the popcorn lines going?


We got ours at like 6:30 and have been open since so staying relatively small- the maple popcorn the longest but so yummy! And Rose and Crown will be open till 1am serving drinks!


----------



## Prince John Robin Hood

From what I've read online they've addressed the issues


----------



## Skicks35

Glad tp hear they've seemingly patched up the issues from the first event, but I'm confused about something:

Can someone explain how some people are attending tonight's event after attending the 3/17 event?  I thought you could only attend one event per park..  Are you able to get around this by being a guest the second time?


----------



## Claudia1

We have family at MM tonight and around 9:45 they were in the Land.  About 500 high school boys came in, being led by cast members with red lights.  They went to Soarin'.  When our family asked a cast member about them, the CM said it was a private school that had booked a private event and they were doing MM stuff.  All they saw was the group going into Soarin' and they haven't seen them since.

Did anybody else see them?  Just wondering how a private event was booked at the same time as MM.  As a DVCer that was unable to get MM tickets for tonight before it was cut off, I'm very, very curious!


----------



## JenboJambo

We had a few groups pass by in the frozen line around 9:30.  The line for pain and panic plus other villains was pretty long and they were out of Mickey bars by 10:30….  The vouchers for snacks were fun though….


----------



## harmon54

JenboJambo said:


> We had a few groups pass by in the frozen line around 9:30.  The line for pain and panic plus other villains was pretty long and they were out of Mickey bars by 10:30….  The vouchers for snacks were fun though….


Hmm we just had a Mickey bar over by test track at 12:30 - they were also filling popcorn buckets still and had sodas water etc you could still get with vouchers or purchase if wanted.


----------



## kristenabelle

Skicks35 said:


> Glad tp hear they've seemingly patched up the issues from the first event, but I'm confused about something:
> 
> Can someone explain how some people are attending tonight's event after attending the 3/17 event?  I thought you could only attend one event per park..  Are you able to get around this by being a guest the second time?



I feel like that's gotta be it, right?


----------



## Bibbidi_Boo

Skicks35 said:


> Glad tp hear they've seemingly patched up the issues from the first event, but I'm confused about something:
> 
> Can someone explain how some people are attending tonight's event after attending the 3/17 event?  I thought you could only attend one event per park..  Are you able to get around this by being a guest the second time?



Yes if you were someones guest you could go again. They don't know or care who the member brings.  You just can't book twice on your own membership.


----------



## JenboJambo

harmon54 said:


> Hmm we just had a Mickey bar over by test track at 12:30 - they were also filling popcorn buckets still and had sodas water etc you could still get with vouchers or purchase if wanted.



They must have restocked!  That’s the stand we tried.  Glad to hear they got more.


----------



## Sandisw

Skicks35 said:


> Glad tp hear they've seemingly patched up the issues from the first event, but I'm confused about something:
> 
> Can someone explain how some people are attending tonight's event after attending the 3/17 event?  I thought you could only attend one event per park..  Are you able to get around this by being a guest the second time?


 You are allowed to book one event per membership but can certainly attend as a guest of another member.  Or, people own more than one membership and have gotten around it that way as well.  For example, I have 3 and most likely could book tickets on each one as they are now all eligible for membership perks.


----------



## Dean1953

It makes me feel better, as I was getting  flack for mentioning that I am going to try to attend the last HS MM and the first AK MM, as they are 12 days apart.  I did hear on the DIS DVC show Paul Krieger say that he and his wife were going last night as guests, after going on March 17th.


----------



## Skicks35

Dean1953 said:


> It makes me feel better, as I was getting  flack for mentioning that I am going to try to attend the last HS MM and the first AK MM, as they are 12 days apart.  I did hear on the DIS DVC show Paul Krieger say that he and his wife were going last night as guests, after going on March 17th.


Yea, did a double take when I saw Paul posting that he was there again, then I starting thinking that they don't care who your guests are, so that has to be the way around it.  Makes sense


----------



## Dean1953

If Moonlight Magic events are included in Disney’s updated meet and greet guidelines, I’ll assume that lines will be longer. I hope then that Disney assigns photopass photographers to these events.


----------



## VrBchJ

TCRAIG said:


> I think I messed up - I grabbed July 14 for the HS MM before the early invite cutoff at RIV in a premium 1Br (all that was available close to HS) - but ouch the points!  So I waitlisted Boardwalk with the replace option.  Waitlist came thru (yeah) but I ended up with a different reservation number - so now I’m not sure what’ll happen…


Booking already opened for DHS MM?


----------



## Dean1953

No.  I check the moonlight Magic page on the DVC website daily and just checked it. It will be posted there. I don’t expect it before the middle of April at the earliest. The first of 3 Moonlight Magic Hollywood Studios events is May 24.  They have to do 2 reservation days; one for Disney hotel guests and one for non guests.  I would expect the first reservation to take place the last week of April and the second one the first week of May.   Just guessing, using the timeframe set with the Epcot reservation dates.


----------



## Bonnie1222

harmon54 said:


> We got ours at like 6:30 and have been open since so staying relatively small- the maple popcorn the longest but so yummy! And Rose and Crown will be open till 1am serving drinks!


Boy do I wish I had signed up for the second one.  Sounds like they learned from the disasters of the first one.


----------



## Doingitagain

Claudia1 said:


> We have family at MM tonight and around 9:45 they were in the Land.  About 500 high school boys came in, being led by cast members with red lights.  They went to Soarin'.  When our family asked a cast member about them, the CM said it was a private school that had booked a private event and they were doing MM stuff.  All they saw was the group going into Soarin' and they haven't seen them since.
> 
> Did anybody else see them?  Just wondering how a private event was booked at the same time as MM.  As a DVCer that was unable to get MM tickets for tonight before it was cut off, I'm very, very curious!


We went on Soarin at 9:00 and we’re going to quickly ride again and that huge group went in.  Very disappointing!


----------



## Doingitagain

Quick tip:  the booths accepting vouchers had a sign by the register, check there before getting in line.

Morocco had great kabobs and flatbreads you could get with the coupon and lines were short.

We didn’t think the maple popcorn was that great to make it worthwhile standing in that long of a line.

Thought they were fairly well organized for March 31.


----------



## Luvears

MM email invite forensics question:
For members that have a DVC or cash reservation, Disney has a method to identify those that have reservations over MM dates and you'll get an invitation to register emaill.  What is the unique identifier that matches your cash reservation and the fact that you are a DVC member?  Is is just lead name on booking? Is it name coupled with email address that matches your DVC login?  I ask bc I have a cash booking linked to a travel agent rate over one of the HS dates- only thing "unique" that would connect me to being a DVC member is my name. The booking is under my travel agent email- not my DVC email.


----------



## redboat45

Luvears said:


> MM email invite forensics question:
> For members that have a DVC or cash reservation, Disney has a method to identify those that have reservations over MM dates and you'll get an invitation to register emaill.  What is the unique identifier that matches your cash reservation and the fact that you are a DVC member?  Is is just lead name on booking? Is it name coupled with email address that matches your DVC login?  I ask bc I have a cash booking linked to a travel agent rate over one of the HS dates- only thing "unique" that would connect me to being a DVC member is my name. The booking is under my travel agent email- not my DVC email.


half the time the disney emails don't get sent to everyone anyway.  I think you're just going to have to watch for the release of registration for your date.  I wouldn't count on getting one from Disney for this.  Just keep checking.


----------



## Skicks35

Luvears said:


> MM email invite forensics question:
> For members that have a DVC or cash reservation, Disney has a method to identify those that have reservations over MM dates and you'll get an invitation to register emaill.  What is the unique identifier that matches your cash reservation and the fact that you are a DVC member?  Is is just lead name on booking? Is it name coupled with email address that matches your DVC login?  I ask bc I have a cash booking linked to a travel agent rate over one of the HS dates- only thing "unique" that would connect me to being a DVC member is my name. The booking is under my travel agent email- not my DVC email.


Is your MDE profile linked to your DVC membership (Profile > Membership and Passes)?  I would assume that’s how it “knows”.  I have a cash stay that I booked through MDE so I’m in a similar situation.  Worst case, you can rely on the board here to update when new information is released or as the previous poster mentioned, continue to check the MM page on the DVC site.


----------



## Luvears

Skicks35 said:


> Is your MDE profile linked to your DVC membership (Profile > Membership and Passes)?  I would assume that’s how it “knows”.  I have a cash stay that I booked through MDE so I’m in a similar situation.  Worst case, you can rely on the board here to update when new information is released or as the previous poster mentioned, continue to check the MM page on the DVC site.


Yep- My MDE is linked to my DVC membership.  The TA ressie is linked in MDE- I hope that's the connection.  It's just that the email I use for MDE is different than the TA booking email which is a TA biz email address.  I think you are on to something though- as long as I linked the ressie in MDE- MDE by default ties that connection to me being a DVC member.


----------



## Skicks35

Luvears said:


> Yep- My MDE is linked to my DVC membership.  The TA ressie is linked in MDE- I hope that's the connection.  It's just that the email I use for MDE is different than the TA booking email which is a TA biz email address.  I think you are on to something though- as long as I linked the ressie in MDE- MDE by default ties that connection to me being a DVC member.


Yep, that’s what I’m thinking as well.  Even though you’re using two different e-mail addresses, it’s still one MDE/DVC account.  I was concerned at first since my MDE reservation was made outside of DVC (and therefore not listed in my DVC dashboard).  But my thinking is since they are both linked, it SHOULD be ok.  Never any guarantees with Disney IT though.  I check the boards regularly though, so I have no doubt it’ll be updated here in time (which would give us time to contact MS if we need to).


----------



## Luvears

Skicks35 said:


> Yep, that’s what I’m thinking as well.  Even though you’re using two different e-mail addresses, it’s still one MDE/DVC account.  I was concerned at first since my MDE reservation was made outside of DVC (and therefore not listed in my DVC dashboard).  But my thinking is since they are both linked, it SHOULD be ok.  Never any guarantees with Disney IT though.  I check the boards regularly though, so I have no doubt it’ll be updated here in time (which would give us time to contact MS if we need to).


Will be on the lookout for communication- and if we don't get the email with link (with legitimate on site stay)- I hope that we'll find this link in this community.


----------



## recmouse

Lmillette said:


> Total nightmare.  I’ve never been to one of these and never will again!  Well over 100 people in line all night for sad popcorn bucket.  Test track wait time was lower when the park was open.  We missed our lightning lane for Ratatouille bc it was down and I though no issue bc low wait time during party - HA!!
> 
> Ticket lists maybe 4-6 places where you can redeem your 2 snacks but not where they actually are - line here at TT has been over 100 people from 10-midnight (It’s 12:02 pm now.)
> 
> I was so excited based on reviews of prior years - I really can’t imagine those who actually planned a trip around this - wait times lower during reg park hours plus no food/drink available anywhere absent an hour wait.  Yikes!!!  Moonlight magic my a&’l. Lol!


We were fortunate to go to other Moonlight Magic nights pre-Covid and they were great.  We were at this event at Epcot on the 17th and it was not planned well at all and there was nothing special about it.  At 12:30am there shouldn't be a 45 minute wait for Ratatouille and other rides.  Horrible


----------



## Disney1fan2002

recmouse said:


> We were fortunate to go to other Moonlight Magic nights pre-Covid and they were great.  We were at this event at Epcot on the 17th and it was not planned well at all and there was nothing special about it.  At 12:30am there shouldn't be a 45 minute wait for Ratatouille and other rides.  Horrible


I don't get this. By my calculations, the parks should seem like a ghost town. From what I understand, is even though it is an exclusive event only offered to DVC members who are staying in a DVC resort on that date, there is still limited capacity. 

I mean there are only so many DVC resorts. Even if they are completely filled with DVC members, and every family went to the event, the crowd level should not be anywhere near a regular extra hour event like Halloween or Christmas. 

The resorts are not filled 100% with DVC members, of the DVC members in the resorts, not every family is going to try to get a reservation,  the event has a limit on capacity, so why the long waits?


----------



## Sandisw

Disney1fan2002 said:


> I don't get this. By my calculations, the parks should seem like a ghost town. From what I understand, is even though it is an exclusive event only offered to DVC members who are staying in a DVC resort on that date, there is still limited capacity.
> 
> I mean there are only so many DVC resorts. Even if they are completely filled with DVC members, and every family went to the event, the crowd level should not be anywhere near a regular extra hour event like Halloween or Christmas.
> 
> The resorts are not filled 100% with DVC members, of the DVC members in the resorts, not every family is going to try to get a reservation,  the event has a limit on capacity, so why the long waits?


This was open to all DVC who are eligible for membership extras.  You only had to have a DVC resort reservation to sign up during early registration.  But, there was open registration later for everyone.

I read that some of the rides, like Remy, were down and so that is why the line was long later in the night....I was not that there so I can't speak to the rest of the rides...but Epcot doesn't have that many and if you have even one ride go down during the event...or just prior...its going to make a big difference.

I did read the one on the 31st was much better and smoother as they worked out some of the issues that plagued the 17th.


----------



## Luvears

Sandisw said:


> This was open to all DVC who are eligible for membership extras.  You only had to have a DVC resort reservation to sign up during early registration.  But, there was open registration later for everyone.
> 
> I read that some of the rides, like Remy, were down and so that is why the line was long later in the night....I was not that there so I can't speak to the rest of the rides...but Epcot doesn't have that many and if you have even one ride go down during the event...or just prior...its going to make a big difference.
> 
> I did read the one on the 31st was much better and smoother as they worked out some of the issues that plagued the 17th.


My understanding as per DVC member svs was that as long you are a DVC member and have EITHER a DVC points stay or a cash booking during a MM date, you are eligible for early booking.  After early booking, all other DVC members welcome.  Someone have verifiable different answer?


----------



## UofMGuy423

We went to the 3/31 Epcot event and thought it was great.  Got in at 6pm, a few things I noted:

There were Snack Voucher signs at booths where the vouchers were accepted
Used most of ours before 8pm as the lines were short
The Mickey Mouse ice cream bars were passed out like halloween candy.  Had to avoid the temptation of having more than 2.
Waited less than 20 minutes for test track, Frozen and did Remy at 12:45am and was out of the park by 1:10am.   Soarin and Spaceship Earth were walk ons.  
Picked up the popcorn bucket over by Figment around 10ish and the line went by pretty quickly (less than 5 minutes).

Overall, thought it was a great event (for free!) and would do it again if it lined up with an already planned trip.

Loved hearing Spectromagic blasted through the park a little after midnight!  Never thought I'd hear that music in a park again, let alone Epcot!


----------



## Spivey378

UofMGuy423 said:


> We went to the 3/31 Epcot event and thought it was great.  Got in at 6pm, a few things I noted:
> 
> There were Snack Voucher signs at booths where the vouchers were accepted
> Used most of ours before 8pm as the lines were short
> The Mickey Mouse ice cream bars were passed out like halloween candy.  Had to avoid the temptation of having more than 2.
> Waited less than 20 minutes for test track, Frozen and did Remy at 12:45am and was out of the park by 1:10am.   Soarin and Spaceship Earth were walk ons.
> Picked up the popcorn bucket over by Figment around 10ish and the line went by pretty quickly (less than 5 minutes).
> 
> Overall, thought it was a great event (for free!) and would do it again if it lined up with an already planned trip.
> 
> Loved hearing Spectromagic blasted through the park a little after midnight!  Never thought I'd hear that music in a park again, let alone Epcot!


Sounds great!!!


----------



## CraigInPA

UofMGuy423 said:


> We went to the 3/31 Epcot event and thought it was great.  Got in at 6pm, a few things I noted:
> 
> There were Snack Voucher signs at booths where the vouchers were accepted
> Used most of ours before 8pm as the lines were short
> The Mickey Mouse ice cream bars were passed out like halloween candy.  Had to avoid the temptation of having more than 2.
> Waited less than 20 minutes for test track, Frozen and did Remy at 12:45am and was out of the park by 1:10am.   Soarin and Spaceship Earth were walk ons.
> Picked up the popcorn bucket over by Figment around 10ish and the line went by pretty quickly (less than 5 minutes).
> 
> Overall, thought it was a great event (for free!) and would do it again if it lined up with an already planned trip.
> 
> Loved hearing Spectromagic blasted through the park a little after midnight!  Never thought I'd hear that music in a park again, let alone Epcot!



Sounds like they got their act together for the MM held on 3/31, after the complete disaster of 3/17.


----------



## Tink415

Disney1fan2002 said:


> I don't get this. By my calculations, the parks should seem like a ghost town. From what I understand, is even though it is an exclusive event only offered to DVC members who are staying in a DVC resort on that date, there is still limited capacity.
> 
> I mean there are only so many DVC resorts. Even if they are completely filled with DVC members, and every family went to the event, the crowd level should not be anywhere near a regular extra hour event like Halloween or Christmas.
> 
> The resorts are not filled 100% with DVC members, of the DVC members in the resorts, not every family is going to try to get a reservation,  the event has a limit on capacity, so why the long waits?


well, like previously stated, the event was open to more than just members staying on points , Remy was down for a long time and Spaceship Earth was down the entire time. It was like a ghost town by Spaceship Earth lol!


----------



## Sandisw

Luvears said:


> My understanding as per DVC member svs was that as long you are a DVC member and have EITHER a DVC points stay or a cash booking during a MM date, you are eligible for early booking.  After early booking, all other DVC members welcome.  Someone have verifiable different answer?



This is correct.  I just wanted to clarify for the PP that it was not just tied to DVC reservations.


----------



## D-Trick

For this year's MM events, does Disney need the names of every individual attending, linked to a room reservation? 

Or is it just [member(s) name] + x guests (as allowed from room capacity)?

I have a GV room reserved but not everyone plans on attending, so was looking to use their "slots" for others.


----------



## Doingitagain

D-Trick said:


> For this year's MM events, does Disney need the names of every individual attending, linked to a room reservation?
> 
> Or is it just [member(s) name] + x guests (as allowed from room capacity)?
> 
> I have a GV room reserved but not everyone plans on attending, so was looking to use their "slots" for others.


Only the member needed a photo ID and membership card.  Told them the number on the party and they put bands on everyone, not verifying specific names.  We had kids sleeping in strollers, so they let us just take those bands.


----------



## Prince John Robin Hood

I watched the DVC show episode today on the first moonlight magic and was surprised they all enjoyed it.  I thought I was the only one who thought it was good .  

Any chance they add additional dates in 2022?  I'm guessing it's unlikely but I'd love to do a MK MM one day.


----------



## Mexacajun

UofMGuy423 said:


> We went to the 3/31 Epcot event and thought it was great.  Got in at 6pm, a few things I noted:
> 
> There were Snack Voucher signs at booths where the vouchers were accepted
> Used most of ours before 8pm as the lines were short
> The Mickey Mouse ice cream bars were passed out like halloween candy.  Had to avoid the temptation of having more than 2.
> Waited less than 20 minutes for test track, Frozen and did Remy at 12:45am and was out of the park by 1:10am.   Soarin and Spaceship Earth were walk ons.
> Picked up the popcorn bucket over by Figment around 10ish and the line went by pretty quickly (less than 5 minutes).
> 
> Overall, thought it was a great event (for free!) and would do it again if it lined up with an already planned trip.
> 
> Loved hearing Spectromagic blasted through the park a little after midnight!  Never thought I'd hear that music in a park again, let alone Epcot!


Do you need a park reservation for that day? Or do you just get in with your MM entry? 

Also, if you are on property and get the early booking window, do those sell out? Do I need to be crazy on the phone the day it is released for my dates? Or am I safe if I am staying on points at that time?


----------



## Prince John Robin Hood

Mexacajun said:


> Do you need a park reservation for that day? Or do you just get in with your MM entry?
> 
> Also, if you are on property and get the early booking window, do those sell out? Do I need to be crazy on the phone the day it is released for my dates? Or am I safe if I am staying on points at that time?



You do not need a park reservation or ticket unless you want to visit a park before MM starts at 6 pm

I would recommend that you enter the queue before it begins to ensure you get your MM spots.  You don't need to logon super early as everyone receives a spot in line randomly once the registration opens.


----------



## disneyforsix

I think *most* people who got in the queue the first few hours were able to get tickets for on-site stays, unless there was an issue with their onsite and/or blue card status.  Not everyone, but most.  Then for the open sign-ups, I think it went like hotcakes and was sold out within the hour.  If anyone remembers differently, feel free to correct me


----------



## redboat45

Prince John Robin Hood said:


> I watched the DVC show episode today on the first moonlight magic and was surprised they all enjoyed it.  I thought I was the only one who thought it was good .
> 
> Any chance they add additional dates in 2022?  I'm guessing it's unlikely but I'd love to do a MK MM one day.


They used to do them in Sept/Oct, Jan/Feb and Apr/May plus a water park one in July.  So it's not out of question they'd do another.


----------



## TCRAIG

With the Halloween Parties/After Hours usually taking up so many nights in Sept/Oct already and Christmas in Nov/Dec - I doubt there will be any MK MM parties announced…


----------



## redboat45

TCRAIG said:


> With the Halloween Parties/After Hours usually taking up so many nights in Sept/Oct already and Christmas in Nov/Dec - I doubt there will be any MK MM parties announced…


When I went in September it was AK.  I can't remember when MK was, maybe it was the Jan/Feb one?  I just remember the fireworks for the MK MM were awesome!


----------



## Doingitagain

in our party, those who had park hopper on their ticket could get Genie + LL reservations for Epcot on March 31 even though we had park reservation and were at HS.  Those who did not have park hopper could not.

so if you have Genie + and park hopper that day, you may want to consider planning for the time slot after you enter until park close.


----------



## Dean1953

It looks like the queue for Moonlight Magic is easier than genie or lightning lane.  You get in line a few minutes before the given time.  At the given time, you don’t have to do anything.  You are put in a “shuffle “ with everyone else that was in the queue at the given time.  You will then get your random number in the queue   What I’d like to know is how many devices are people using to try to get as low a number as possible?


----------



## Marionnette

Dean1953 said:


> It looks like the queue for Moonlight Magic is easier than genie or lightning lane.  You get in line a few minutes before the given time.  At the given time, you don’t have to do anything.  You are put in a “shuffle “ with everyone else that was in the queue at the given time.  You will then get your random number in the queue   What I’d like to know is how many devices are people using to try to get as low a number as possible?


I confess to using at least 3. Maybe more.


----------



## Dean1953

Epcot was my test run.  I knew I wasn’t going, so I used my phone for the non Disney hotel queue and refreshed it at the time listed   I ended up with 3,500 and wasn’t even close to the cut off number.  I have a DVC rental on July 14 and am fairly confident that I’ll get a reservation but will probably use 2 devices, just out of curiosity


----------



## TCRAIG

I just wish they’d announce the HS signup date!


----------



## disneyforsix

TCRAIG said:


> I just wish they’d announce the HS signup date!


Totally agree!!


----------



## hauntedcity

disneyforsix said:


> I think *most* people who got in the queue the first few hours were able to get tickets for on-site stays, unless there was an issue with their onsite and/or blue card status.  Not everyone, but most.  Then for the open sign-ups, I think it went like hotcakes and was sold out within the hour.  If anyone remembers differently, feel free to correct me



I hope that's the case. We've been owners for over 10 years, and this July is the first time our trip has coincided with Moonlight Magic or ANY dated DVC event.  When I heard about it, I got the whole family excited, and only later learned that not everyone gets a ticket.  Now I'm worried we won't get in, even thought we _finally_ got our "blue card" DVC=Y status fixed.


----------



## PoohBears#1fan

Marionnette said:


> I confess to using at least 3. Maybe more.


 

How do you do this please?  I tried it for MM MK March 2020 & it gave all devices the same position so I assumed it had recognised they were all me!


----------



## Doingitagain

PoohBears#1fan said:


> How do you do this please?  I tried it for MM MK March 2020 & it gave all devices the same position so I assumed it had recognised they were all me!


I used two phones, a tablet, and two different browsers on my computer.


----------



## rwilson1281

PoohBears#1fan said:


> How do you do this please?  I tried it for MM MK March 2020 & it gave all devices the same position so I assumed it had recognised they were all me!


You see I have always had this problem especially when booking ADRs, other people are like I use multiple devices and I always get that mine are trying to use the same portal and can't book more than 1 at a time. I do have my router setup a lil weird since I am techy guy, wondering if they think it is coming from the same IP address


----------



## jpeterson

rwilson1281 said:


> You see I have always had this problem especially when booking ADRs, other people are like I use multiple devices and I always get that mine are trying to use the same portal and can't book more than 1 at a time. I do have my router setup a lil weird since I am techy guy, wondering if they think it is coming from the same IP address


All my devices come from the same ip address but I'm able to use multiple at one time.  Even works fine if I use an incognito window and a regular one, I get 2 places in the queue.  Might have to do with cookie or ad-blocking though.  If you block cookies, it might have to default to ip address as a fallback.  Just guessing though.


----------



## rwilson1281

jpeterson said:


> All my devices come from the same ip address but I'm able to use multiple at one time.  Even works fine if I use an incognito window and a regular one, I get 2 places in the queue.  Might have to do with cookie or ad-blocking though.  If you block cookies, it might have to default to ip address as a fallback.  Just guessing though.


Its weird, I have always had this issue, I guess I need to do more troubleshooting on this and go to Disney more lol


----------



## jpeterson

rwilson1281 said:


> Its weird, I have always had this issue, I guess I need to do more troubleshooting on this and go to Disney more lol


You have to book more events and vacations.  For Science!


----------



## nuhusky123

If worried about same ip take your cell devices off wifi


----------



## otterpop

I was told that using multiple devices will not work for the Hollywood Studios 6/16 date.  If attempted, it will will get your account frozen and can only be unfrozen by calling during the busiest time of the day, one week later...


----------



## satman1962

Registration Window: Members with a Disney Resort hotel reservation on the event date can register online for Disney's Hollywood Studios events beginning April 20, 2022.
Event registration opens to all Members on May 10, 2022 (pending availability).
From the website! For Hollywood Studios dates!!!


----------



## Dean1953

It didn’t mention sending an email with a link to DVC blue card members that have a Disney hotel or DVC reservation for the 3 Moonlight Magic Hollywood Studios events.


----------



## DianaMB333

satman1962 said:


> Registration Window: Members with a Disney Resort hotel reservation on the event date can register online for Disney's Hollywood Studios events beginning April 20, 2022.
> Event registration opens to all Members on May 10, 2022 (pending availability).
> From the website! For Hollywood Studios dates!!!


April 20th!… 6am Et? 12am?


----------



## Dean1953

The 2 Moonlight Magic March events had a registration time of 11 AM eastern time


----------



## redboat45

thank you!


----------



## sgtdisney

Do they send the emails earlier in the morning, with the link?   Then you log in right before the time the link will be live?   In the past, how much earlier in the day do they send the emails before the registration time is set?


----------



## harmon54

Dean1953 said:


> It looks like the queue for Moonlight Magic is easier than genie or lightning lane.  You get in line a few minutes before the given time.  At the given time, you don’t have to do anything.  You are put in a “shuffle “ with everyone else that was in the queue at the given time.  You will then get your random number in the queue   What I’d like to know is how many devices are people using to try to get as low a number as possible?


I only used my computer and was pretty high up - like 6000 I think - I got tickets though for 9 people no problem.  It all seemed super easy- I did get nervous though when I tried to adjust my number of people going and clicked on the email like I got and it just gave me a registration is closed notice.  Wasn’t sure if I got cancelled or not.  So was not able to change my number but was still on the list to get in day of event!  I am wondering if anyone was able to get in later due to cancellations if no one could cancel!


----------



## dez1978

sgtdisney said:


> Do they send the emails earlier in the morning, with the link?   Then you log in right before the time the link will be live?   In the past, how much earlier in the day do they send the emails before the registration time is set?


The website doesn’t mention emails. It says to go to that page and click on the registration link


----------



## DisWeaver

dez1978 said:


> The website doesn’t mention emails. It says to go to that page and click on the registration link


It does:
*Eligible Members with a Disney Resort Reservation*

Initial registration window for Hollywood Studios events is open to eligible Members with Resort reservations at a Disney-owned and operated hotel at Walt Disney World Resort in Florida* or at Disney's Vero Beach Resort with party size modifications finalized prior to April 17, 2022.

All Resort reservations and modifications-including your party size-must be finalized by 11:59pm Eastern Time on April 17th, 2022. Modifications to your Resort reservation party size after April 17, 2022 will not increase party size for the event.

All eligible Members with a Disney Resort hotel reservation on the event date should be on the lookout for an *email arriving on April 19, 2022. This email will contain a link to register for the Disney's Hollywood Studios Events.*


----------



## Dr Gunnie

Does anyone know if Moonlight Magic hours are available for anyone that is renting DVC points and has a stay scheduled during a Moonlight Magic event? I wasn’t sure if renters would qualify - I know in the app our reservation has us listed as using DVC points, so I wasn’t sure if the app would also qualify us for the perk. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## dina444444

Dr Gunnie said:


> Does anyone know if Moonlight Magic hours are available for anyone that is renting DVC points and has a stay scheduled during a Moonlight Magic event? I wasn’t sure if renters would qualify - I know in the app our reservation has us listed as using DVC points, so I wasn’t sure if the app would also qualify us for the perk. Any info would be appreciated.


No, the eligible member has to register and be present for check in.


----------



## CarolynFH

Dr Gunnie said:


> Does anyone know if Moonlight Magic hours are available for anyone that is renting DVC points and has a stay scheduled during a Moonlight Magic event? I wasn’t sure if renters would qualify - I know in the app our reservation has us listed as using DVC points, so I wasn’t sure if the app would also qualify us for the perk. Any info would be appreciated.


Sorry, no, MM is open only to DVC members themselves (and is further limited to those members who bought directly from Disney or who are grandfathered in). But you do qualify for Deluxe Extended Evening Hours!


----------



## dez1978

DisWeaver said:


> It does:
> *Eligible Members with a Disney Resort Reservation*
> 
> Initial registration window for Hollywood Studios events is open to eligible Members with Resort reservations at a Disney-owned and operated hotel at Walt Disney World Resort in Florida* or at Disney's Vero Beach Resort with party size modifications finalized prior to April 17, 2022.
> 
> All Resort reservations and modifications-including your party size-must be finalized by 11:59pm Eastern Time on April 17th, 2022. Modifications to your Resort reservation party size after April 17, 2022 will not increase party size for the event.
> 
> All eligible Members with a Disney Resort hotel reservation on the event date should be on the lookout for an *email arriving on April 19, 2022. This email will contain a link to register for the Disney's Hollywood Studios Events.*


It didn’t have that there when I looked it I just missed it.


----------



## dez1978

DisWeaver said:


> It does:
> *Eligible Members with a Disney Resort Reservation*
> 
> Initial registration window for Hollywood Studios events is open to eligible Members with Resort reservations at a Disney-owned and operated hotel at Walt Disney World Resort in Florida* or at Disney's Vero Beach Resort with party size modifications finalized prior to April 17, 2022.
> 
> All Resort reservations and modifications-including your party size-must be finalized by 11:59pm Eastern Time on April 17th, 2022. Modifications to your Resort reservation party size after April 17, 2022 will not increase party size for the event.
> 
> All eligible Members with a Disney Resort hotel reservation on the event date should be on the lookout for an *email arriving on April 19, 2022. This email will contain a link to register for the Disney's Hollywood Studios Events.*


----------



## zavandor

otterpop said:


> I was told that using multiple devices will not work for the Hollywood Studios 6/16 date.  If attempted, it will will get your account frozen and can only be unfrozen by calling during the busiest time of the day, one week later...


Every time someone uses multiple devices to book an event a fairy dies. Very sad. (I might have slaughtered thousands)


----------



## SteffyLou

Ok I have a question. I have 2 reservations- one is with DVC points and one is with cash. I am in 1 room with 3 kids and my husband is in another with 3 kids. We made these reservations prior to learning MM was coming back. We have 2 contracts, but only 1 membership number due to the same UY.

What will happen with this? Will it allow me to book for 8? If not, what do I have to do?


----------



## DVC Jen

DisWeaver said:


> It does:
> *Eligible Members with a Disney Resort Reservation*
> 
> Initial registration window for Hollywood Studios events is open to eligible Members with Resort reservations at a Disney-owned and operated hotel at Walt Disney World Resort in Florida* or at Disney's Vero Beach Resort with party size modifications finalized prior to April 17, 2022.
> 
> All Resort reservations and modifications-including your party size-must be finalized by 11:59pm Eastern Time on April 17th, 2022. Modifications to your Resort reservation party size after April 17, 2022 will not increase party size for the event.
> 
> All eligible Members with a Disney Resort hotel reservation on the event date should be on the lookout for an *email arriving on April 19, 2022. This email will contain a link to register for the Disney's Hollywood Studios Events.*


We will be at POR for 2 nights - the 15th and 16th.  Will DVC know we are staying onsite so I can register early?


----------



## dina444444

DVC Jen said:


> We will be at POR for 2 nights - the 15th and 16th.  Will DVC know we are staying onsite so I can register early?


They should. I was at one of the all stars over the 3/31 Epcot date and I had no issues registering during the hotel stay early register date.


----------



## DisneyaholicRaquel

DisWeaver said:


> It does:
> *Eligible Members with a Disney Resort Reservation*
> 
> Initial registration window for Hollywood Studios events is open to eligible Members with Resort reservations at a Disney-owned and operated hotel at Walt Disney World Resort in Florida* or at Disney's Vero Beach Resort with party size modifications finalized prior to April 17, 2022.
> 
> All Resort reservations and modifications-including your party size-must be finalized by 11:59pm Eastern Time on April 17th, 2022. Modifications to your Resort reservation party size after April 17, 2022 will not increase party size for the event.
> 
> All eligible Members with a Disney Resort hotel reservation on the event date should be on the lookout for an *email arriving on April 19, 2022. This email will contain a link to register for the Disney's Hollywood Studios Events.*


Where do you see this information?  All I see is this:


----------



## gopherit

In the interest of letting 2 newlywed couples have some space and privacy (versus a GV) - we got 3 rooms for our party of 8 for our summer trip (2 studios and a 2BR).  I have already had MULTIPLE issues with MDE with these ressies and getting names right.  The CM says my name can only be on one ressie (though I am managing all 3 reservations and they are all made with my points.)  
Likewise - they say I should NOT put any of the studio guests names on my 2BR (even though they would all technically "fit') because of "complications it would cause with MDE and being able to access (their respective) rooms".

So... do I trust then that when I try to sign up for this event, the CM will see all 3 reservations as being "my party"?  Or will I only be allowed to get tickets for those in the 2BR?

Or do I just put 4 extra names in my 2BR and beg for forgiveness vs permission?

I'm not sure what I'm more stressed about... calling and being told it's full, sorry, too late...which wouldn't be fun but I'd surely get over it... or calling and being told "You can only have 4" because of some stinking MDE glitch, leaving me the choice to either split the group or (more likely) miss the "perk" in total.


----------



## harmon54

gopherit said:


> In the interest of letting 2 newlywed couples have some space and privacy (versus a GV) - we got 3 rooms for our party of 8 for our summer trip (2 studios and a 2BR).  I have already had MULTIPLE issues with MDE with these ressies and getting names right.  The CM says my name can only be on one ressie (though I am managing all 3 reservations and they are all made with my points.)
> Likewise - they say I should NOT put any of the studio guests names on my 2BR (even though they would all technically "fit') because of "complications it would cause with MDE and being able to access (their respective) rooms".
> 
> So... do I trust then that when I try to sign up for this event, the CM will see all 3 reservations as being "my party"?  Or will I only be allowed to get tickets for those in the 2BR?
> 
> Or do I just put 4 extra names in my 2BR and beg for forgiveness vs permission?
> 
> I'm not sure what I'm more stressed about... calling and being told it's full, sorry, too late...which wouldn't be fun but I'd surely get over it... or calling and being told "You can only have 4" because of some stinking MDE glitch, leaving me the choice to either split the group or (more likely) miss the "perk" in total.


That’s a tough one- if you are actually trying to call to book and can get through I would think you would have no problems but if you are clicking the link and booking online I would be afraid it would only allow you to book however many guests are in the 2 bedroom.  Worst case I would book whatever number it lets you and then see if you could call and get additional added or if anyone on here has extra tickets closer to the event they could share.


----------



## WilsonFlyer

gopherit said:


> In the interest of letting 2 newlywed couples have some space and privacy (versus a GV) - we got 3 rooms for our party of 8 for our summer trip (2 studios and a 2BR).  I have already had MULTIPLE issues with MDE with these ressies and getting names right.  The CM says my name can only be on one ressie (though I am managing all 3 reservations and they are all made with my points.)
> Likewise - they say I should NOT put any of the studio guests names on my 2BR (even though they would all technically "fit') because of "complications it would cause with MDE and being able to access (their respective) rooms".
> 
> So... do I trust then that when I try to sign up for this event, the CM will see all 3 reservations as being "my party"?  Or will I only be allowed to get tickets for those in the 2BR?
> 
> Or do I just put 4 extra names in my 2BR and beg for forgiveness vs permission?
> 
> I'm not sure what I'm more stressed about... calling and being told it's full, sorry, too late...which wouldn't be fun but I'd surely get over it... or calling and being told "You can only have 4" because of some stinking MDE glitch, leaving me the choice to either split the group or (more likely) miss the "perk" in total.



Save yourself some misery. Put enough OTHER friends or relatives in your room to fill it to capacity. There's really no reason not to. Leave the other rooms alone.


----------



## Tink415

WilsonFlyer said:


> Save yourself some misery. Put enough OTHER friends or relatives in your room to fill it to capacity. There's really no reason not to. Leave the other rooms alone.


I agree with WilsonFlyer. Keep it as simple as possible. Use OTHER names for your 2-bedroom. 

I had a studio reserved for my dd and her bf before MM was announced for the 17th. I got the email to sign up for the event and reserved 4 spots. My dh and myself decided to go on a quick vacation to join them, although we stayed offsite. 
I added our names to dd’s reservation so we could have a pool day, and our Magic bands would not work. Actually my dd’s Magic bands didn’t work either. Our last name has an apostrophe, for some reason, my last name is the only one that is allowed to have an apostrophe (even tho my husband has the same last name, as the 2nd person on the deed apparently he wasn’t entitled to have his name spelled correctly in MDE, LOL - not really - it’s aggravating. . Anyway, When I made the reservation I changed my first name to my daughters first name and left the last name correct for her, but it didn’t match her Magic bands and hence all of our bands were screwed up. 
No way was I going to spend hours getting that fixed as no one was doing any theme parks this trip, only using old water park tickets. We got cards & used those phone for room and pool.


----------



## gopherit

Thanks for the replies.  I think I'm gonna do the "save myself the misery" route, as suggested.  I just cannot believe how messed up MDE has made our ressies.  It kept duplicating names, sending extra invitations, and dropping passes. Thank goodness I have the original tickets and their numbers so I can keep re-entering them. The worst part was when it wouldn't let me remove my DD's ex-bf (he came with us on a trip in 2019 and hasn't been since, and yet I could NOT delete him!) This was because, according to MDE, and I quote - "(Person X) Has Plans With Your Family!"  I kept pounding keys and yelling at my computer "Oh NO he most CERTAINLY does NOT!"       (I laugh about it now... but I wasn't laughing then!)

Anyway - yes, I think I shall add to the 2BR to play it safe, just so we get our full party (sans that ex of course!)

Limits are always such a tricky thing.... necessary so one person doesn't get everything while others get none... but at same time, there's always someone who just needs that "one more". Surely there is a ceiling of some sort?  I know with the DVC early entry ability for MVMCP, the stated limit was 8 guests (sometimes they would let you by with 9, not counting the actual member).  I would think there would be... unless they figure, hey, if you have the points to book a family reunion and have 6 or more rooms filled, those are by extension DVC member rooms, filled with DVC members and their guests, and ergo, eligible to attend.


----------



## DisWeaver

DisneyaholicRaquel said:


> Where do you see this information?  All I see is this:


Under the ‘know before you register’ section. Bottom of the page


----------



## DisneyaholicRaquel

DisWeaver said:


> Under the ‘know before you register’ section. Bottom of the page


Wow…if it was a snake it would have bit me 

THANK YOU FOR KEEPING ME STRAIGHT!!!


----------



## Skicks35

This was assumed, but the info has been updated to confirm that the registration opens up on 4/20 at the same time as the EPCOT registration (11 am EDT)


----------



## dancingtodisney

I have a DVC resort stay booked under my blue card membership however I didn't get the original e-mail and don't expect to get the e-mail with the link. I'm from Ireland (living in the UK) and I never seem to get the e-mails. Does anyone know if I can sign up early via the website the info in the thread seems conflicting (some say via moonlight magic page but others that you need the e-mail link)?


----------



## redboat45

dancingtodisney said:


> I have a DVC resort stay booked under my blue card membership however I didn't get the original e-mail and don't expect to get the e-mail with the link. I'm from Ireland (living in the UK) and I never seem to get the e-mails. Does anyone know if I can sign up early via the website the info in the thread seems conflicting (some say via moonlight magic page but others that you need the e-mail link)?


no, you can not sign up early.


----------



## erionm

dancingtodisney said:


> I have a DVC resort stay booked under my blue card membership however I didn't get the original e-mail and don't expect to get the e-mail with the link. I'm from Ireland (living in the UK) and I never seem to get the e-mails. Does anyone know if I can sign up early via the website the info in the thread seems conflicting (some say via moonlight magic page but others that you need the e-mail link)?


The MM webpage indicates that the registration link will be available on that page on the 20th.  Someone will likely post the link here (but not necessarily this thread).


----------



## mab2012

rwilson1281 said:


> You see I have always had this problem especially when booking ADRs, other people are like I use multiple devices and I always get that mine are trying to use the same portal and can't book more than 1 at a time. I do have my router setup a lil weird since I am techy guy, wondering if they think it is coming from the same IP address





jpeterson said:


> All my devices come from the same ip address but I'm able to use multiple at one time.  Even works fine if I use an incognito window and a regular one, I get 2 places in the queue.  Might have to do with cookie or ad-blocking though.  If you block cookies, it might have to default to ip address as a fallback.  Just guessing though.



Agree that it's not IP based.  Or at least not only IP based.  I'm not sure exactly what algorithm it does use though.  Incognito didn't work for me (that surprised me a little).  But different browser user agents on the same machine got me unique queues.


----------



## dancingtodisney

Oh wow two very conflicting answers to my question there. @redboat45 is there a reason you are sure I can't sign up early? It certainly seems like I qualify. 

I do remember this happening to me for a previous moonlight magic event (for May 2020 alas) but I don't remember if I got the link from this board or just signed up on the Moonlight Magic page.


----------



## redboat45

dancingtodisney said:


> Oh wow two very conflicting answers to my question there. @redboat45 is there a reason you are sure I can't sign up early? It certainly seems like I qualify.
> 
> I do remember this happening to me for a previous moonlight magic event (for May 2020 alas) but I don't remember if I got the link from this board or just signed up on the Moonlight Magic page.


You won't be able to sign up before 11am Eastern on April 20.  No one can sign up before then.  If that's what you meant by early then yes you can sign up on April 20.  I thought you meant before( like April 19) anyone else can sign up.

I do not have a hotel reservation for the date I want to go so I have to wait until May 10.


----------



## dancingtodisney

redboat45 said:


> You won't be able to sign up before 11am Eastern on April 20.  No one can sign up before then.  If that's what you meant by early then yes you can sign up on April 20.  I thought you meant before( like April 19) anyone else can sign up.
> 
> I do not have a hotel reservation for the date I want to go so I have to wait until May 10.



Gotcha! What I meant was April 20th being 'early' vs May 10th, I've just realised however that the e-mail hasn't gone out yet for the DHS registration for those with a reservation so fingers crossed I get one!


----------



## rookie1255

Member services call report.  I have blue card but booked resort reservation for MM with resale points.  Called member services and they said I would not be able to book on the early date because resort reservation would need to be booked with direct points.


----------



## disneyforsix

rookie1255 said:


> Member services call report.  I have blue card but booked resort reservation for MM with resale points.  Called member services and they said I would not be able to book on the early date because resort reservation would need to be booked with direct points.


Do you have multiple membership numbers and/or Use Years or just one?


----------



## rookie1255

disneyforsix said:


> Do you have multiple membership numbers and/or Use Years or just one?


Multiple membership numbers and UYs


----------



## disneyforsix

rookie1255 said:


> Multiple membership numbers and UYs


Did you use a membership number that strictly has resale points to book over the MM dates?  If you have direct (or grandfathered) points, maybe you could transfer the resale points into that blue card membership and rebook with eligible member number before the deadline?  I think the issue is the membership number tied to the reservation.  If it is strictly resale and not grandfathered in, you won't show as eligible.  If you can find a way to use whichever membership number is eligible, you may be able to register.  No guarantee, but might work?

I have multiple contracts - resale and direct - on one membership number.  I am hoping I can register, even though the actual reservation was done with one of the resale contracts.


----------



## rookie1255

disneyforsix said:


> Did you use a membership number that strictly has resale points to book over the MM dates?  If you have direct (or grandfathered) points, maybe you could transfer the resale points into that blue card membership and rebook with eligible member number before the deadline?  I think the issue is the membership number tied to the reservation.  If it is strictly resale and not grandfathered in, you won't show as eligible.  If you can find a way to use whichever membership number is eligible, you may be able to register.  No guarantee, but might work?
> 
> I have multiple contracts - resale and direct - on one membership number.  I am hoping I can register, even though the actual reservation was done with one of the resale contracts.


Yes, used membership with strictly resale points.  I called again to try to make this change but then they told me I would be able to register on the earlier Apr 20th date.  So I didn't try to transfer points and rebook.  Guess I'll see if it ends up being a big mess next week.


----------



## disneyforsix

rookie1255 said:


> Yes, used membership with strictly resale points.  I called again to try to make this change but then they told me I would be able to register on the earlier Apr 20th date.  So I didn't try to transfer points and rebook.  Guess I'll see if it ends up being a big mess next week.


Maybe keep all your membership numbers near by. I want to say that someone tried all their numbers when registering and was able to get in on a blue card number even though the reservation was on another number??

May the odds be in all of our favor lol!!


----------



## DianaMB333

rookie1255 said:


> Yes, used membership with strictly resale points.  I called again to try to make this change but then they told me I would be able to register on the earlier Apr 20th date.  So I didn't try to transfer points and rebook.  Guess I'll see if it ends up being a big mess next week.


For the Epcot event I was able to register using the reservation made with resale points; (I didnt have points balance in my direct contract)


----------



## dez1978

Does MM use the queue it thing?  This will be my 1st time doing this and I wanted to know what to expect


----------



## erionm

dez1978 said:


> Does MM use the queue it thing?  This will be my 1st time doing this and I wanted to know what to expect


Yes.


----------



## dina444444

dez1978 said:


> Does MM use the queue it thing?  This will be my 1st time doing this and I wanted to know what to expect


Yes. And I recommend using more than one incognito browser to increase your chances.


----------



## dez1978

dina444444 said:


> Yes. And I recommend using more than one incognito browser to increase your chances.


I'll be at work so I'll only be able to use bing and chrome I think


----------



## dina444444

dez1978 said:


> I'll be at work so I'll only be able to use bing and chrome I think


Open up multiple incognito/private windows on chrome. It will assign a different id to each one.


----------



## disneyforsix

Now that the GotG preview queues are finished, I guess I'll be obsessing about getting in for MM.  Anyone have insights on how many spots may be open for HS?  I am guessing signups may be open a little longer since this one is for 3 dates vs 2 for Epcot.  But HS is a smaller park, so I am really hoping they won't cap attendance too bad - or at least long enough for me to sign-up hahah!  Maybe that's why there are 3 dates?


----------



## Dean1953

The only thing I was wondering is where the 3 dates stand in terms of popularity ranking.  In other words, which date will sell out first, second and third on the 20th.


----------



## DianaMB333

Have you received the registration link already? I’m getting nervous that I haven’t…


----------



## Skicks35

DianaMB333 said:


> Have you received the registration link already? I’m getting nervous that I haven’t…


The e-mail for DHS event registration details/link will go out on Apr 19.  I'm sure it'll be available on the website and this thread as well


----------



## dancingtodisney

Skicks35 said:


> The e-mail for DHS event registration details/link will go out on Apr 19.  I'm sure it'll be available on the website and this thread as well


That's what I'm hoping for, seems lots on the DVC thread for the Guardians preview didn't get their e-mail (me included) but thankfully someone shared the link and they posted it 10mins before on the membership home page..


----------



## vakamalua

Have a reservation for the 5/24  date but never got a notice email. When you go on the link, I assume the registration lets you specify which date you want or do you put in your DVC # and it know the date of your reservation?  Can someone explain how this works?


----------



## redboat45

vakamalua said:


> Have a reservation for the 5/24  date but never got a notice email. When you go on the link, I assume the registration lets you specify which date you want or do you put in your DVC # and it know the date of your reservation?  Can someone explain how this works?


you'll put in your number first and then only be able to select the date that falls during your reservation time period.


----------



## vakamalua

redboat45 said:


> you'll put in your number first and then only be able to select the date that falls during your reservation time period.



Thanks!


----------



## DianaMB333

Any news on the mails pls? I havent received one


----------



## erionm

DianaMB333 said:


> Any news on the mails pls? I havent received one


Supposed to go out tomorrow (4/19).


----------



## hauntedcity

I didn't get an email overnight.  Fingers crossed it comes today!


----------



## disneyforsix

hauntedcity said:


> I didn't get an email overnight.  Fingers crossed it comes today!


Me either.  I will be stalking the MM page on the DVC site as well for a link.  I think they had it there for the Epcot signups as well??


----------



## Brandis

Subscribing for the link.


----------



## MouseLover24

No email yet and we are staying with points during the HS event.


----------



## Brandis

Anyone has the link to the previous Epcot MM signup page? We might be able to deduce the updated address, as someone did with the GotG preview link.


----------



## Dean1953

I got the referral link in the mail a couple of minutes ago.


----------



## DisWeaver

Email received.


----------



## dcfromva

I received the invite email!


----------



## OffToDWD

Just got mine too.  Will we need any other information besides our member ID # to attempt to register?


----------



## Helvetica

I just got my e-mail too! I'm so excited! This will be the last thing we do on our trip before we make the trip back home. 

Hopefully I'll be successful in getting a spot.


----------



## erionm

OffToDWD said:


> Just got mine too.  Will we need any other information besides our member ID # to attempt to register?


Just your membership number.


----------



## DianaMB333

Yeyy! Got it too


----------



## wdwhippo

Still haven't got ours ...


----------



## Violetspider

My DVC nephew just got his email. I'll get to attend this one with his family if we succeed tomorrow...yay!


Edit: Direct member with points reservation.


----------



## DisneyaholicRaquel

Got mine a few minutes ago…cash room reservation…direct membership


----------



## Spivey378

First time MM for me. I’m nervous about being able to get a reservation.


----------



## dancingtodisney

edited - link already shared


----------



## Liquidice

I shared the link in this thread: https://www.disboards.com/posts/63945074/


----------



## dancingtodisney

Liquidice said:


> I shared the link in this thread: https://www.disboards.com/posts/63945074/



AMAZING thank you so much


----------



## Skicks35

DisneyaholicRaquel said:


> Got mine a few minutes ago…cash room reservation…direct membership


Direct member here with a cash reservation as well; but no e-mail yet..

This makes me feel better that someone in the same situation received one though.


----------



## DisneyNut77

I booked my reservation with a resale membership, but I have a direct membership too, which is a different member number. Which member number will I need to use to book the Moonlight Magic? Thank you.


----------



## erionm

DisneyNut77 said:


> I booked my reservation with a resale membership, but I have a direct membership too, which is a different member number. Which member number will I need to use to book the Moonlight Magic? Thank you.


You will need to enter the membership number that the room was reserved under.  If the resale membership is not eligible for membership extras, you might not be able to book tomorrow.


----------



## DisneyNut77

erionm said:


> You will need to enter the membership number that the room was reserved under.  If the resale membership is not eligible for membership extras, you might not be able to book tomorrow.


Thank you for the quick reply. We booked the last Moonlight Magic in March 2020 but I can't remember which membership I had to enter. We booked then with the same resale membership.
I also got the email link to sign up tomorrow.


----------



## Skicks35

ok, quick question (that may or may have not been answered before), but since I didn't receive the e-mail I just want to make sure:

Do cash rooms booked outside of DVC (through MDE) still qualify?  So the reservation is showing up in MDE but not in my DVC dashboard.  Yes, we are direct members


----------



## redboat45

DisneyNut77 said:


> Thank you for the quick reply. We booked the last Moonlight Magic in March 2020 but I can't remember which membership I had to enter. We booked then with the same resale membership.
> I also got the email link to sign up tomorrow.


Pretty sure you have to use your eligible member number.  The system should know you have a reservation.  Just like if you were staying on Cash you would use your eligible member number.


----------



## wdwhippo

Ours came through!


----------



## erionm

Skicks35 said:


> ok, quick question (that may or may have not been answered before), but since I didn't receive the e-mail I just want to make sure:
> 
> Do cash rooms booked outside of DVC (through MDE) still qualify?  So the reservation is showing up in MDE but not in my DVC dashboard.  Yes, we are direct members


Any Disney owned & operated resort at WDW or Vero Beach is eligible.  Reservations can be a "cash" reservation.

Full list at the bottom of this page: https://disneyvacationclub.disney.go.com/discounts-perks-offers/member-events/moonlight-magic


----------



## Skicks35

erionm said:


> Any Disney owned & operated resort at WDW or Vero Beach is eligible.  Reservations can be a "cash" reservation.
> 
> Full list at the bottom of this page: https://disneyvacationclub.disney.go.com/discounts-perks-offers/member-events/moonlight-magic


So what you're saying is the system will know that I, as a direct DVC member, still have a qualifying reservation in MDE, even if it was not made through DVC directly (buy using points or through MS using cash), correct?

Apologies - just confused and wanted to be sure, especially since I haven't received the e-mail (but do receive all the other promotional e-mails..)


----------



## GinoNL

International owner here and therefore will not receive an email (just confirmed via DVC chat). Was told that the link would be posted tomorrow on the DVC site (not sure what time though...).


----------



## erionm

GinoNL said:


> International owner here and therefore will not receive an email (just confirmed via DVC chat). Was told that the link would be posted tomorrow on the DVC site (not sure what time though...).


Here's the link from the eMail we received: http://disneyurl.com/DVCDHS2022


----------



## erionm

Skicks35 said:


> So what you're saying is the system will know that I, as a direct DVC member, still have a qualifying reservation in MDE, even if it was not made through DVC directly (buy using points or through MS using cash), correct?
> 
> Apologies - just confused and wanted to be sure, especially since I haven't received the e-mail (but do receive all the other promotional e-mails..)


The registration system should recognize you have an on-site reservation and allow you to book tomorrow.  We successfully booked on MM event when staying on a comp room that was not booked by MS.


----------



## OffToDWD

erionm said:


> Just your membership number.



Thanks!!


----------



## Skicks35

erionm said:


> The registration system should recognize you have an on-site reservation and allow you to book tomorrow.  We successfully booked on MM event when staying on a comp room that was not booked by MS.


Perfect - thanks for calming my nerves; much appreciated!  I receive every stupid promotional e-mail from DVC so not receiving this one raised some alarm bells in my analytical head.


----------



## NicoleLarson

So my question is, what if my waitlist comes through and my resort changes, or if I change my resort.  Will I lose my MM reservation?  It would be for the same night.  I'm just thinking when GF2 comes online things will shift.


----------



## spm2323

I have a reservation using my points as owner but it’s for my brothers family, would they qualify or is it just my family as owners, we won’t be there Sadly 
thank you


----------



## erionm

spm2323 said:


> I have a reservation using my points as owner but it’s for my brothers family, would they qualify or is it just my family as owners, we won’t be there Sadly
> thank you


When you register for the event, you have to indicate which owner will be checking in for the event.  If you were attending, they could be your guests.  But, they can't attend without you being present.


----------



## erionm

duplicate


----------



## hauntedcity

Do you have to be logged in to the DVC website? I want to make sure I'm fully ready to go when the queue opens, but I also don't want to risk losing my place in line if I get logged out by the system.


----------



## TCRAIG

Yeah! Got my email!


----------



## erionm

hauntedcity said:


> Do you have to be logged in to the DVC website? I want to make sure I'm fully ready to go when the queue opens, but I also don't want to risk losing my place in line if I get logged out by the system.


You don't log on to DVC.  The registration process will only ask for your DVC membership number to verify you.


----------



## dancingtodisney

After surviving DVC Cosmic Reward and RunDisney Marathon Weekend sign up today I've had my fair share of Disney sign up madness... I'm hoping for smooth sailing tomorrow.


----------



## DisneyNut77

redboat45 said:


> Pretty sure you have to use your eligible member number.  The system should know you have a reservation.  Just like if you were staying on Cash you would use your eligible member number.


Thank you so much!


----------



## vpusey

Can you log into more than one device


----------



## ChipNdale8887

Anyone that  has done booking moonlight magic have any tips outside of using a couple incognito windows with the link? What will happen once its 11AM? Will the link just auto join a queue? What happens once its my time in line? Do we pick which Moonlight Magic Date we want and who on our DVC Hotel reservation? Just not sure what to expect.


----------



## erionm

ChipNdale8887 said:


> Anyone that  has done booking moonlight magic have any tips outside of using a couple incognito windows with the link? What will happen once its 11AM? Will the link just auto join a queue? What happens once its my time in line? Do we pick which Moonlight Magic Date we want and who on our DVC Hotel reservation? Just not sure what to expect.


At 11 am, you will be entered in to the actual queue in random order.  When it's your time to register, you will be prompted to enter your membership number.  The event date should be preselected.  If you have other room reservations that would include one of the other DHS MM dates, you will need to select which MM date you want to attend.  You will enter the total number of people you are registering for.  Names of your guests are not needed.


----------



## ChipNdale8887

erionm said:


> At 11 am, you will be entered in to the actual queue in random order.  When it's your time to register, you will be prompted to enter your membership number.  The event date should be preselected.  If you have other room reservations that would include one of the other DHS MM dates, you will need to select which MM date you want to attend.  You will enter the total number of people you are registering for.  Names of your guests are not needed.


Awesome thank you


----------



## Akck

The queue link is now live on the DVC website:

https://disneyvacationclub.disney.go.com/discounts-perks-offers/member-events/moonlight-magic/


----------



## JETSDAD

Good luck to everyone trying to book today (myself included)!


----------



## Spivey378

I plan on trying from two different computers on two different networks. Will this be fine?


----------



## TCRAIG

If you use multiple devices, does each need to use a different browser method?


----------



## erionm

Spivey378 said:


> I plan on trying from two different computers on two different networks. Will this be fine?


Yep.  I have two different browser windows open on two different computers.  Have done this for prior MM events with no issues.


----------



## erionm

TCRAIG said:


> If you use multiple devices, does each need to use a different browser method?


On one pc, I have chrome and firefox open.  On the other pc, chrome and edge.


----------



## Spivey378

erionm said:


> Yep.  I have two different browser windows open on two different computers.  Have done this for prior MM events with no issues.


Thanks!


----------



## JETSDAD

I'm just using a bunch of private windows in the same browser.


----------



## WilsonFlyer

Why for y'all do multiple devices? Y'all do understand that only exacerbates the problems, right? Sigh.


----------



## JETSDAD

WilsonFlyer said:


> Why for y'all do multiple devices? Y'all do understand that only exacerbates the problems, right? Sigh.


No, because you just close all the tabs other than the one with the lowest number.  You still only hold one place in line, you just have more chances of getting a spot closer to the front.


----------



## disneyforsix

JETSDAD said:


> I'm just using a bunch of private windows in the same browser.


When I do this, it gives me the same queue number (at least for incognito on Chrome).


----------



## JETSDAD

disneyforsix said:


> When I do this, it gives me the same queue number (at least for incognito on Chrome).


Trying it on Firefox....stuck at the office so don't have as many devices to use as I do when at home. We'll see how it goes!


----------



## WilsonFlyer

JETSDAD said:


> No, because you just close all the tabs other than the one with the lowest number.  You still only hold one place in line, you just have more chances of getting a spot closer to the front.



I feel your pain, but I assure you we're all going to get in. Heck, I'm sitting at SSR in the middle of my current week down waiting for the que to open. I don't need but one browser to do it though. LOL


----------



## DisBuckMan

Quick question...when it says "have your membership number ready", what does it need?

One of your contract numbers?

Your DVC member number that begins with the year you joined?

Or, your DVC member ID that ends with a decimal point and a number after?


----------



## Dean1953

My guess is that everyone in the queue at 11 has their reservation by 12. The ones using multiple windows/Firefox may be signed up by 11:20. I’d probably use multiple devices on May 10 for the general sign up but not today.


----------



## kristenabelle

DisBuckMan said:


> Quick question...when it says "have your membership number ready", what does it need?
> 
> One of your contract numbers?
> 
> Your DVC member number that begins with the year you joined?
> 
> Or, your DVC member ID that ends with a decimal point and a number after?



Your member number should be a 12-digit string (mine doesn't have our start year), but it's not the one with the decimal point on your digital card. At least, it's not for me. 

You can find it online (your DVC Dashboard under Member ID). it's also on your old blue card if you have that around.


----------



## DisBuckMan

kristenabelle said:


> Your member number should be a 12-digit string (mine doesn't have our start year), but it's not the one with the decimal point on your digital card. At least, it's not for me.
> 
> You can find it online (your DVC Dashboard under Member ID). it's also on your old blue card if you have that around.


So, any one of my contract numbers then?


----------



## Dean1953

Deleated


----------



## erionm

DisBuckMan said:


> So, any one of my contract numbers then?


Not your contract number.  It would the number on your (now) expired blue membership card.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Fingers crossed we all get it!


----------



## DisBuckMan

erionm said:


> Not your contract number.  It would the number on your (now) expired blue membership card.



The number on my now expired blue membership cards has always been contract numbers.


----------



## erionm

DisBuckMan said:


> The number on my now expired blue membership cards has always been contract numbers.


The last seven or so digits might be one of your contract numbers, but not mine.  Our member id is 12 digits, while our contract numbers are 7 plus one decimal position.


----------



## alisonslp

oh wow - I started at 8750... not looking likely... and opening multiple private browsers didn't work. All the same number


----------



## dancingtodisney

878 ahead of me... eeeeeeeek


----------



## badeacon

2534 here

down to 1949 now


----------



## RebelScum

I am currently 3064.  Do I need to log in to DVC site when my turn comes?  Just realized I am locked out and cannot log in


----------



## disneyforsix

We got in!!  Woohoo!


----------



## PoohBears#1fan

Over 13.000 in front of me


----------



## erionm

RebelScum said:


> I am currently 3064.  Do I need to log in to DVC site when my turn comes?  Just realized I am locked out and cannot log in


No, just enter your member id.


----------



## Philsfan77

got 2863, 7870 and 10064...guess we know which one we are sticking with


----------



## disneyforsix

RebelScum said:


> I am currently 3064.  Do I need to log in to DVC site when my turn comes?  Just realized I am locked out and cannot log in


Nope -  just enter your member number at the prompt


----------



## erionm

Philsfan77 said:


> got 2863, 7870 and 10064...guess we know which one we are sticking with


My lowest was like 1052.  The others were around 6600, 10000 and 11000.


----------



## Spivey378

My lowest is 2700 starting from 3200. Am I doomed?


----------



## Dean1953

Started out at 7500.  I expect to get in, but if anyone got #1, I have some money that I’d like to give them to play the lottery!


----------



## JETSDAD

I got just over 2500 on my desktop and over 13,000 on my phone.  The private windows got a different number than my main window but those were each the same as each other.


----------



## Skicks35

The good news for those with higher numbers: there are three different dates to be choosing from, so there should be more availability


----------



## Mexacajun

Spivey378 said:


> My lowest is 2700 starting from 3200. Am I doomed?


around the same number, I sure hope we are ok.


----------



## erionm

JETSDAD said:


> I got just over 2500 on my desktop and over 13,000 on my phone.  The private windows got a different number than my main window but those were each the same as each other.


My lowest was the last of the four to actually give me a number.


----------



## TinkB278

I started out over 10,000. Not feeling great.


----------



## Helvetica

My iPhone for the win!

I had three different devices on three different networks. My MacBook Pro was over 10,000. My iPad Pro was 6000+, my iPhone was around 160.

I already have my confirmation e-mail. Best of luck everyone!


----------



## erionm

TinkB278 said:


> I started out over 10,000. Not feeling great.


There are three event dates, so more people trying.


----------



## Philsfan77

Spivey378 said:


> My lowest is 2700 starting from 3200. Am I doomed?



I think you'll be fine. For epcot people round 8000 got in...HS may have lower capacity, but also an extra date.


----------



## islandbeachnut

I got 4800 & 11500. Down to 4000 now!


----------



## dez1978

started around 5600.  Down to 4500


----------



## alisonslp

Philsfan77 said:


> I think you'll be fine. For epcot people round 8000 got in...HS may have lower capacity, but also an extra date.


this makes me hopeful. I started at 8750. time will tell...


----------



## Liquidice

Hope this link helps someone - I was open with multiple devices - this one has 445 left to go:

https://eventswithdisney.queue-it.n...4943-8f5a-12d71a2e4cb2&cid=en-US&l=DVC Layout


----------



## Skicks35

iphone was lowest for me as well (and I joined with it at the latest time: around 5 min beforehand).  

Have gone from 2,500 to 1,476 in about 10 min


----------



## RebelScum

disneyforsix said:


> Nope -  just enter your member number at the prompt


THANK YOU!


----------



## Dean1953

Mine at 6300 now.  The one on my phone started out at 5,000 more and it’s still 5,000 more.  So much for the theory that as people used multiple devises, they would close the windows with higher numbers.


----------



## ErinC

I started my laptop first (around 10:35), it started around 4500, then my desktop, it started around 8500, and my phone at 11:00 on the dot and it's around 7500. They seem to be going down very slowly. This is painful...


----------



## pixieprincess925

RebelScum said:


> I am currently 3064.  Do I need to log in to DVC site when my turn comes?  Just realized I am locked out and cannot log in


you do not need to log in - you just need your member number

Also, the system automatically picked up when my resort reservation was for and made that the only available date for me

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Skicks35

Liquidice said:


> Hope this link helps someone - I was open with multiple devices - this one has 445 left to go:
> 
> https://eventswithdisney.queue-it.net/?c=eventswithdisney&e=dvcdhs2022&q=be3a428e-6037-4943-8f5a-12d71a2e4cb2&cid=en-US&l=DVC Layout


Ha - too good to be true; queue link was "rejected" and was placed at the back of the line..

Definitely appreciate the effort though!


----------



## karrit2000

We're in for 6/16.  Had 5 devices going lowest, # was 500+ one was over 5000 all the others were over 11000.  Phone got the lowest number & was the second to last device I connected with.  Now to finalize all my other reservations & park days.


----------



## dancingtodisney

I'm in for May 24th


----------



## Philsfan77

ErinC said:


> I started my laptop first (around 10:35), it started around 4500, then my desktop, it started around 8500, and my phone at 11:00 on the dot and it's around 7500. They seem to be going down very slowly. This is painful...



About 100 people a minute right now seems to be the average...may pick up a bit as people get through and log out of their double and triples.


----------



## GinoNL

We came through! Started at 670!


----------



## dez1978

Liquidice said:


> Hope this link helps someone - I was open with multiple devices - this one has 445 left to go:
> 
> https://eventswithdisney.queue-it.net/?c=eventswithdisney&e=dvcdhs2022&q=be3a428e-6037-4943-8f5a-12d71a2e4cb2&cid=en-US&l=DVC Layout


lol, I tried, it counted to 1 and kicked me out


----------



## ErinC

Liquidice said:


> Hope this link helps someone - I was open with multiple devices - this one has 445 left to go:
> 
> https://eventswithdisney.queue-it.net/?c=eventswithdisney&e=dvcdhs2022&q=be3a428e-6037-4943-8f5a-12d71a2e4cb2&cid=en-US&l=DVC Layout


I tried it and it said rejected cue number. Maybe someone else snagged it first.


----------



## alisonslp

Liquidice said:


> Hope this link helps someone - I was open with multiple devices - this one has 445 left to go:
> 
> https://eventswithdisney.queue-it.net/?c=eventswithdisney&e=dvcdhs2022&q=be3a428e-6037-4943-8f5a-12d71a2e4cb2&cid=en-US&l=DVC Layout


it initiall counted down and then rejected it... not sure if someone else used it first


----------



## dancingtodisney

2032 if it helps 

https://eventswithdisney.queue-it.net/?c=eventswithdisney&e=dvcdhs2022


----------



## Violetspider

All done! I got in at 970 and am registered and confirmed. Yippee!

EDIT: Using Edge on my laptop.


----------



## hbg1

Just finished my registration and we're in for the 14th 
Hang in there everyone, towards the end of my wait the numbers dropped really quickly.


----------



## Liquidice

dez1978 said:


> lol, I tried, it counted to 1 and kicked me out





ErinC said:


> I tried it and it said rejected cue number. Maybe someone else snagged it first.



Yeah, someone else probably already took the queue I am assuming? Not sure how sharing the queue works


----------



## Marionnette

Got in! My lowest number was 986 using Edge on my laptop. I was in at 11:10.


----------



## kristenabelle

Liquidice said:


> Hope this link helps someone - I was open with multiple devices - this one has 445 left to go:
> 
> https://eventswithdisney.queue-it.net/?c=eventswithdisney&e=dvcdhs2022&q=be3a428e-6037-4943-8f5a-12d71a2e4cb2&cid=en-US&l=DVC Layout


 you ROCK.


----------



## kmorlock

I'm still in 7000 's and waiting...the sad part is many DVC members will not get admission to MM but plenty of Y-tubers will.


----------



## Dean1953

I’ve gone from 7500 to 5300 in 15 minutes.  I’m still not concerned, or shoul anyone with a relatively high number.  I still think I’ll be done by noon


----------



## PatMcDuck

Started at 10743 but hoping I get in.


----------



## erionm

hbg1 said:


> Hang in there everyone, towards the end of my wait the numbers dropped really quickly.


I've noticed during the registration process over several of these that the number drops by around 100 roughly every minute.


----------



## sgtdisney

Wow that was quick.  Got in for the 24th of May.  I was like 600+ on my iPhone.   Too much stress..


----------



## Skicks35

Liquidice said:


> Yeah, someone else probably already took the queue I am assuming? Not sure how sharing the queue works


Great idea though!


----------



## pixieprincess925

https://eventswithdisney.queue-it.net/?c=eventswithdisney&e=dvcdhs2022&cid=en-US&l=DVC Layout

currently at 1440


----------



## jbinder95

https://eventswithdisney.queue-it.n...hs2022&q=ff95e02e-576f-4d5b-a584-5f7c6107c5bb

Queue #4223 if anyone needs


----------



## DisWeaver

Booked. See you guys there.


----------



## Spivey378

I’m at 1237 starting at 3200. Stressed out!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Not sure why I am so far behind.  Started at 7445.  Now at 11:20 AM , I am 5329.   Jeepers....what did I do wrong??? This day is my hubby & my Wedding Anniversary! Need some PIXIE DUST!!!!


----------



## Akck

https://eventswithdisney.queue-it.net/?c=eventswithdisney&e=dvcdhs2022&cid=en-US

Currently under 1,000. Good luck


----------



## karrit2000

Forgot to say my Birthday is June 16th so I'm really glad I was able to get in for that date.  Too bad that ROTR most likely won't be running during the party.  But I'm looking forward to it and all the other rides should be working.


----------



## erionm

MiaSRN62 said:


> Not sure why I am so far behind.  Started at 7445.  Now at 11:20 AM , I am 5329.   Jeepers....what did I do wrong???


That's a drop of roughly 100 positions a minute which is about normal.


----------



## ErinC

Was there anyone in the last round for Epcot with a resort reservation that didn't make it in?


----------



## Akck

Link on my phone started at 983 I think. Got my date!


----------



## jbinder95

Heads up, if you are going to share your queue spot so someone else can grab it, you have to click on the Queue ID number at the bottom of the page and copy/paste the link from there.


----------



## hauntedcity

It worked! Believe it or not, much less stressful than trying to register for a Run Disney event.  I had 4 devices working, with queue numbers going from 700's to 6,000's.  In the end, Chrome on my iMac gave the lowest number.
I'm so excited, because we've never been able to attend an event like this!  I was able to attend one Welcome Home Wednesday before they axed those, but nothing like this.  I love that it will be in HS at night, so you KNOW we have to bring some lightsabers!

Good luck to everyone still in queue!!!


----------



## erionm

ErinC said:


> Was there anyone in the last round for Epcot with a resort reservation that didn't make it in?


Epcot booked out in roughly 1.5 hours.  Everyone in the queue before 11 am made it in.  Those that didn't click in closer to it actually filing up.


----------



## Dani W

I received the registration email saying I had a qualified reservation, got number 390....when my turn came to register and I entered my member number, it said that I did not have a qualifying resort reservation.  I'm staying at All Music, booked months ago and all setup under MDE.   I am crushed to say the least....seems like a huge glitch, almost like because it was a resort hotel reservation and not a DVC one.  I'm wondering if anyone else had this issue.


----------



## TinkB278

Does anyone know approximately how many people they let in to each event?


----------



## disneyforsix

Get back in the queue, and call MS to see if they can get it straightened out for you before it fills up.


----------



## PoohBears#1fan

jbinder95 said:


> https://eventswithdisney.queue-it.n...hs2022&q=ff95e02e-576f-4d5b-a584-5f7c6107c5bb
> 
> Queue #4223 if anyone needs


Thank you!!!!


----------



## erionm

TinkB278 said:


> Does anyone know approximately how many people they let in to each event?


DVC doesn't not release that information.


----------



## Philsfan77

started at 2863...just finished for the 16th...Iphone got me my lowest number and access.


----------



## IloveDisney77

I also had multiple windows open on my various devices and at 11 my spots varied from 338 to 12079. I was done by 11:06 so that was relief...now back to work.  Good Luck everyone!


----------



## JETSDAD

I started just over 2500 and got in now.  Can't wait!


----------



## jbinder95

PoohBears#1fan said:


> Thank you!!!!


No problem. I hope you get in!


----------



## disneyforsix

Dani W said:


> I received the registration email saying I had a qualified reservation, got number 390....when my turn came to register and I entered my member number, it said that I did not have a qualifying resort reservation.  I'm staying at All Music, booked months ago and all setup under MDE.   I am crushed to say the least....seems like a huge glitch, almost like because it was a resort hotel reservation and not a DVC one.  I'm wondering if anyone else had this issue.


Get back in the queue, and call MS to see if they can get it straightened out for you before it fills up.


----------



## MiaSRN62

karrit2000 said:


> Forgot to say my Birthday is June 16th so I'm really glad I was able to get in for that date.  Too bad that ROTR most likely won't be running during the party.  But I'm looking forward to it and all the other rides should be working.


My birthday is May 23rd and our anniversary is THIS day---May 24th!  Praying I can get in.


----------



## Zach197

We got in for July 14th. We were number 1400 something when entering and only took about 15 min to be able to register. Surprisingly painless. We have a party of 8 staying at beach club


----------



## Liquidice

Dani W said:


> I received the registration email saying I had a qualified reservation, got number 390....when my turn came to register and I entered my member number, it said that I did not have a qualifying resort reservation.  I'm staying at All Music, booked months ago and all setup under MDE.   I am crushed to say the least....seems like a huge glitch, almost like because it was a resort hotel reservation and not a DVC one.  I'm wondering if anyone else had this issue.



Do you have multiple DVC Member numbers?  You would if you own multiple DVC contracts with multiple Use Years. Try all of them.


----------



## ErinC

erionm said:


> Epcot booked out in roughly 1.5 hours.  Everyone in the queue before 11 am made it in.  Those that didn't click in closer to it actually filing up.


Any clue how many spots they actually have for these events?


----------



## erionm

ErinC said:


> Any clue how many spots they actually have for these events?


No.


----------



## Skicks35

Dani W said:


> I received the registration email saying I had a qualified reservation, got number 390....when my turn came to register and I entered my member number, it said that I did not have a qualifying resort reservation.  I'm staying at All Music, booked months ago and all setup under MDE.   I am crushed to say the least....seems like a huge glitch, almost like because it was a resort hotel reservation and not a DVC one.  I'm wondering if anyone else had this issue.


I'm in the same boat..  Have a cash reservation at Riviera and when my turn came up it said there was not a reservation tied to my membership.

I had a feeling this was going to happen so I called MS beforehand - should be another 20 minutes or so on hold


----------



## Spivey378

I’m in starting at 3200!


----------



## RebelScum

I am confirmed for the July 14th event.  Started out at 3230.


----------



## Mexacajun

Confirmed May 24. Woot


----------



## Doberge

We have two rooms but I was only able to book for guests of one room. Confirmed with MS that I could book for both rooms (rules page for multiple reservations). On hold with MS so we'll see how this goes.


----------



## Dani W

Skicks35 said:


> I'm in the same boat..  Have a cash reservation at Riviera and when my turn came up it said there was not a reservation tied to my membership.
> 
> I had a feeling this was going to happen so I called MS beforehand - should be another 20 minutes or so on hold


Are you still in the queue?  Please keep me posted on what they do for you to resolve this.  I'm on hold with MS as well but it will be a longer wait for me.


----------



## SteffyLou

Doberge said:


> We have two rooms but I was only able to book for guests of one room. Confirmed with MS that I could book for both rooms (rules page for multiple reservations). On hold with MS so we'll see how this goes.


We are in the same boat. Who are you on hold with?


----------



## Doberge

SteffyLou said:


> We are in the same boat. Who are you on hold with?


Member Services 800.800.9800


----------



## SteffyLou

Doberge said:


> Member Services 800.800.9800


How long is the wait time saying?


----------



## WanderlustinFP

Why is it showing my husband's name? He's not going on the trip! I am!


----------



## Dean1953

Keeping track, I started out at 7500 and an at 2000 now.  Ill make it but I hope that there wasn’t a run on the July date!


----------



## erionm

WanderlustinFP said:


> Why is it showing my husband's name? He's not going on the trip! I am!


He may be the primary purchaser listed on the membership.  There is a place to put an alternate name for event check in.


----------



## pixieprincess925

https://eventswithdisney.queue-it.n...3360a1e-582e-4921-abf3-78816c4e00d9&cid=en-US

let me try this again... currently at 764


----------



## badeacon

So I first put in my member number which gives me blue card and was rejected as reservation was under the other member number which does not have a blue card. I was able to go back through link provided for possible error of membership number and placed member number that reservation was under but does not have blue card. Success!! Was able to make the reservation for Moonlight Magic.


----------



## Dvcguy1

Confirmed my July 14th  magic at HS.  As anyone every done Moonlight magic ?  When do they usually start and how long do they run.


----------



## erionm

Dvcguy1 said:


> Confirmed my July 14th  magic at HS.  As anyone every done Moonlight magic ?  When do they usually start and how long do they run.


The event will officially start one hour after the park closes and will run for three hours.  You should be able to enter the park using just the event issued wristband starting at 6 pm.


----------



## Doberge

SteffyLou said:


> How long is the wait time saying?


51 minutes when calling 14 minutes ago. I told my wife after that I should have called MS before 10 to be in that queue (what skicks35 did).


----------



## ErinC

https://eventswithdisney.queue-it.n...hs2022&q=dc5334c6-42d8-476c-8040-38dd263262ad

#2800 left


----------



## IloveDisney77

fyi for those still in line....Open another window and click or copy the link into it.  I just clicked on my original email, just to see the wait, and it took me right to the event registration page...no wait.


----------



## Denisedsny

Confirmed for July 14Th!!


----------



## Liquidice

Dvcguy1 said:


> Confirmed my July 14th  magic at HS.  As anyone every done Moonlight magic ?  When do they usually start and how long do they run.



You can get in usually at 6pm, but the event itself starts 1 hour after park close and for 3 hours - so if HS closes at 9pm, the event would start at 10pm and run until 1am.  That is at least how it worked at the last event I went to (prior to pandemic) - the hour gap in between is to help get the lines down from guests jumping in line before the park closed.


----------



## islandbeachnut

Finally got in for the 24th. It took 40 minutes to get there from 4800


----------



## WanderlustinFP

erionm said:


> He may be the primary purchaser listed on the membership.  There is a place to put an alternate name for event check in.


Thanks! Got it. All I had to do was scroll down! LOL This is very stressful, but I got in!


----------



## Marionnette

IloveDisney77 said:


> fyi for those still in line....Open another window and click or copy the link into it.  I just clicked on my original email, just to see the wait, and it took me right to the event registration page...no wait.


I can confirm that this worked for me as well. No waiting queue. It went right to the page where you enter your membership ID.


----------



## TCRAIG

3 devices, 5600, 6700 and 14000 - we just got our confirmation for July 14 and cancelled our other 2 devices


----------



## ErinC

I'm in for July 14th! My lowest number was 4800ish.


----------



## alisonslp

pixieprincess925 said:


> https://eventswithdisney.queue-it.n...3360a1e-582e-4921-abf3-78816c4e00d9&cid=en-US
> 
> let me try this again... currently at 764


thanks! I got in using the link. My place was still above 2500.


----------



## Dean1953

Those last 2,000 go quickly. Im at 350. I’ll post after registration


----------



## TCRAIG

ErinC said:


> I'm in for July 14th! My lowest number was 4800ish.


See ya there!


----------



## alisonslp

IloveDisney77 said:


> fyi for those still in line....Open another window and click or copy the link into it.  I just clicked on my original email, just to see the wait, and it took me right to the event registration page...no wait.


nope, just tried it and the number's at 9700


----------



## DisBuckMan

Started at 6500, just got reserved for May 24.

Confirmation email received.


----------



## alisonslp

https://eventswithdisney.queue-it.net/?c=eventswithdisney&e=dvcdhs2022&cid=en-US&l=DVC Layout 

currently at 814  - good luck to anyone who needs it


----------



## 4fordisneyworld

I have tried everything and still over 5000. Started right at 11. ugh


----------



## MiaSRN62

Got in! See some of you there! This is our wedding anniversary date so what a great surprise to get this!


----------



## SteffyLou

Doberge said:


> 51 minutes when calling 14 minutes ago. I told my wife after that I should have called MS before 10 to be in that queue (what skicks35 did).


Let me know what happens with this. I'm at over an hour hold. Unfortunately my lunch break will be over when they probably pick up.


----------



## GoBlue96

Skicks35 said:


> I'm in the same boat..  Have a cash reservation at Riviera and when my turn came up it said there was not a reservation tied to my membership.
> 
> I had a feeling this was going to happen so I called MS beforehand - should be another 20 minutes or so on hold


Anyone else having that same issue?  I have a cash reservation for 6/16 and still in the queue, but worried I'll have the same problem...
ugh!


----------



## alisonslp

4fordisneyworld said:


> I have tried everything and still over 5000. Started right at 11. ugh


https://eventswithdisney.queue-it.net/?c=eventswithdisney&e=dvcdhs2022&cid=en-US&l=DVC Layout try this. it was at 800 a few minutes ago. open in a new browser


----------



## pixieprincess925

alisonslp said:


> https://eventswithdisney.queue-it.net/?c=eventswithdisney&e=dvcdhs2022&cid=en-US&l=DVC Layout
> 
> currently at 814  - good luck to anyone who needs it


 quoting this from earlier....




jbinder95 said:


> Heads up, if you are going to share your queue spot so someone else can grab it, you have to click on the Queue ID number at the bottom of the page and copy/paste the link from there.


----------



## alisonslp

pixieprincess925 said:


> quoting this from earlier....


oh darn... my bad


----------



## pixieprincess925

https://eventswithdisney.queue-it.n...Layout&q=3f363504-e616-4dad-ade9-ff01d3bda7e5

this one is at 4330 (from another device)


----------



## Dean1953

I’m in.  No problems whatsoever with registering for 5 at OKW.  I just shut down the other window, which was still at 4900.  If you are within 2500-3000, I wouldn’t worry too much.


----------



## pixieprincess925

alisonslp said:


> oh darn... my bad


 you can probably still get to it if you open the page from your history...


----------



## alisonslp

pixieprincess925 said:


> you can probably still get to it if you open the page from your history...


It was there but already at "your turn"


----------



## 4fordisneyworld

alisonslp said:


> https://eventswithdisney.queue-it.net/?c=eventswithdisney&e=dvcdhs2022&cid=en-US&l=DVC Layout try this. it was at 800 a few minutes ago. open in a new browser


Thank you for trying to help. Still put me at over 7000


----------



## alisonslp

trying again - saying "your turn"  . hope it works for someone

https://eventswithdisney.queue-it.n...46f8-9b22-9697f11e1aac&cid=en-US&l=DVC Layout


----------



## Shellyb84

Started at 8900 and confirmed for July 14th!!!


----------



## WDWLODGE

We got May 24th, I started at position 1691 and was done registering by 11:20AM.


----------



## dcfromva

I was 7435 when I was put in the queue at 11:00am.  I was allowed to register at 11:49am.   I  received my registration confirmation.   It said inventory was extremely limited, so I was a little worried, but it turned out okay.


----------



## sgtdisney

Good luck everyone.


----------



## georgejr

Got in for the 24th, started at1743


----------



## skittles67

GoBlue96 said:


> Anyone else having that same issue?  I have a cash reservation for 6/16 and still in the queue, but worried I'll have the same problem...
> ugh!


Same here! I am on hold for member services right now.


----------



## 4fordisneyworld

It now says the line is paused....


----------



## Philsfan77

line appears to now be paused...i left my longest number up just to get a general idea of how many people get in.


----------



## Dean1953

I’m not sure why people joining the queue a half hour after the 11 starting date were receiving a place in the queue before my second window number of 12500, which I got at 11 sharp.  I just kept that window open for comparison between my 2 spots, and in case my first number was bumped Orr the queue


----------



## mirandasue133

7/14 sold out


----------



## The Prophet

_Message last updated:                12:00 PM                                            _​_ 


Early registration has closed for June 16 and July 14. Limited space remains for May 24.
_


----------



## PatMcDuck

Queue paused!! Damn!


----------



## Helvetica

June 16 and July 14 are sold out. Limited space for May 24.


----------



## PoohBears#1fan

Didn’t get in, totally gutted


----------



## Liquidice

IloveDisney77 said:


> fyi for those still in line....Open another window and click or copy the link into it.  I just clicked on my original email, just to see the wait, and it took me right to the event registration page...no wait.





Marionnette said:


> I can confirm that this worked for me as well. No waiting queue. It went right to the page where you enter your membership ID.



Interesting - I tried jumping back in line to see if I could get this to work (was over 10,000 ahead of me) and it just would show me my place in line, the number of guests ahead of you doesn't always update as quickly as it should - like if you refresh the page (even though it says not to) - the number will often drop.  I wonder if it was just close enough to your time to register that the number hadn't gone down yet?


----------



## Doberge

Are any spots saved for regular registration date? Or does that never happen?


----------



## Helvetica

259, best of luck 
https://eventswithdisney.queue-it.n...779fe13-a24b-4fa6-b927-2e55c023aaa1&cid=en-US


----------



## 4fordisneyworld

Good luck to those who wanted May. Hopefully you get in. We missed getting June even starting at 11


----------



## Cakes

53 minute wait but just got confirmed for June 16th! Happy Dance!


----------



## Liquidice

*Early registration has closed for June 16 and July 14.*

Limited space remains for May 24.


----------



## Cole Chaney

Has calling MS worked for anyone? Are they helping?


----------



## TinkB278

I finally got through was putting in my info and 6/16 is sold out!!!!! Unbelievable


----------



## Marionnette

Liquidice said:


> Interesting - I tried jumping back in line to see if I could get this to work (was over 10,000 ahead of me) and it just would show me my place in line, the number of guests ahead of you doesn't always update as quickly as it should - like if you refresh the page (even though it says not to) - the number will often drop.  I wonder if it was just close enough to your time to register that the number hadn't gone down yet?


I don't know. I opened it in Chrome on my android phone. I didn't have any other windows open for the registration on the device.


----------



## Doberge

PSA for people that try in the future: be in the room before 11 and you're randomized order with everyone who was there before 11. The second 11 hits everyone entering is queued first come first serve after the early group, so best chance for a low number is to be in before 11.


----------



## GoBlue96

Doberge said:


> PSA for people that try in the future: be in the room before 11 and you're randomized order with everyone who was there before 11. The second 11 hits everyone entering is queued first come first serve after the early group, so best chance for a low number is to be in before 11.


I'm curious as to how early before 11 folks got in the queue.  I logged on at 10:30am and my place in line was 11780!  No luck for me


----------



## rookie1255

Started will 3 different browsers at 11am for July, didn't get in.


----------



## WDWLODGE

Skicks35 said:


> iphone was lowest for me as well (and I joined with it at the latest time: around 5 min beforehand).
> 
> Have gone from 2,500 to 1,476 in about 10 min


My iPhone was last out of 5 devices. I used my work desktop, my work laptop, my work cell, my personal cell & my personal laptop. 

Personal lap top = 1691
Work PC - 6100ish
Work lap top - 7800ish
Personal Android - 10,200ish
Work iphone - 14,000+


----------



## TinkB278

GoBlue96 said:


> I'm curious as to how early before 11 folks got in the queue.  I logged on at 10:30am and my place in line was 11780!  No luck for me


I had kept the window open since receiving the email and got around 10000. Opened a private browser right at 11 and got 14000. Really upsetting


----------



## Liquidice

GoBlue96 said:


> I'm curious as to how early before 11 folks got in the queue.  I logged on at 10:30am and my place in line was 11780!  No luck for me



It doesn't matter how much earlier before 11 you get into the queue.  Because it randomizes everyone, someone who got into the queue yesterday has just as much of a chance of getting a good place in line at 11am as the person who got in line 10 minutes beforehand.  Essentially it is a lottery before 11am and afterwards it is first come first served (behind everyone else who joined before 11am).


----------



## erionm

GoBlue96 said:


> I'm curious as to how early before 11 folks got in the queue.  I logged on at 10:30am and my place in line was 11780!  No luck for me


I joined between 7 and 8 am eastern.  I had four different browser windows open and my lowest was 1052.  The others were around 6600, 10000, and 11500.


----------



## Helvetica

*Early registration has closed for all dates. Registration for all eligible Members will open May 10 at 11:00 AM ET*


----------



## The Prophet

_Message last updated:                12:05 PM                                            _​_ 


*Early registration has closed for all dates. Registration for all eligible Members will open May 10 at 11:00 AM ET *
_


----------



## NicoleLarson

Does anyone know if my waitlist comes through, will it affect my MM  reservation?


----------



## PoohBears#1fan

Doberge said:


> PSA for people that try in the future: be in the room before 11 and you're randomized order with everyone who was there before 11. The second 11 hits everyone entering is queued first come first serve after the early group, so best chance for a low number is to be in before 11.



I was from work & so was my husband, he was over 12,000 I was over 13,000.

Mine had been open on my phone for hours before.

It feels like in the U.K. we never get the high numbers, it was the same for March 2020. 

Really upset at missing out on this one.


----------



## GoBlue96

The Prophet said:


> _Message last updated:                12:05 PM                                            _​_
> 
> 
> *Early registration has closed for all dates. Registration for all eligible Members will open May 10 at 11:00 AM ET *_


So...does this mean there is still hope for those of us who didn't get in today?  fingers crossed...


----------



## erionm

NicoleLarson said:


> Does anyone know if my waitlist comes through, will it affect my MM  reservation?


It should not.


----------



## alisonslp

Doberge said:


> PSA for people that try in the future: be in the room before 11 and you're randomized order with everyone who was there before 11. The second 11 hits everyone entering is queued first come first serve after the early group, so best chance for a low number is to be in before 11.


just letting everyone know that even this is a crapshoot. I was in before 11 on 3 different browsers and my lowest was over 8500, highest was over 11,000. I would have barely gotten in with that number but thankfully someone else shared a link they weren't using and I got in about 10 minutes faster


----------



## erionm

GoBlue96 said:


> So...does this mean there is still hope for those of us who didn't get in today?  fingers crossed...


There was very little availability for the Epcot events when general booking opened for that one.


----------



## stitch'sgirl

June 16th is sold out.  This is pitiful.  If anyone wants a 1 bedroom at Beach Club for the 16th I'll be giving ours up.  What a stinking waste of time after the debacle trying to get a DVD GoG pass.  Congratulations to those that got in.


----------



## TinkB278

GoBlue96 said:


> So...does this mean there is still hope for those of us who didn't get in today?  fingers crossed...


If this is true it’s very upsetting that they wouldn’t let more of us with actual reservations before they open it up to everyone else.


----------



## stitch'sgirl

GoBlue96 said:


> So...does this mean there is still hope for those of us who didn't get in today?  fingers crossed...


You mean to try again May 10?


----------



## Philsfan77

Cole Chaney said:


> Has calling MS worked for anyone? Are they helping?



In the past no.


----------



## JETSDAD

WilsonFlyer said:


> I feel your pain, but I assure you we're all going to get in. Heck, I'm sitting at SSR in the middle of my current week down waiting for the que to open. I don't need but one browser to do it though. LOL


Good thing I had multiple devices because this was the one that started at my second lowest number


----------



## Doberge

Skicks35 said:


> I had a feeling this was going to happen so I called MS beforehand - should be another 20 minutes or so on hold


Any luck with MS?


----------



## Philsfan77

GoBlue96 said:


> So...does this mean there is still hope for those of us who didn't get in today?  fingers crossed...



Limited availability was released for Epcot (I think about 600-700 people got through that queue for the epcot dates for general registration).


----------



## PatMcDuck

Got in at end, did not recognize my reservation and yes I am a blue card with a long ago made resort reservation. Did not get email, but I never do.  Link usually works but not today.  Then it shut down as all sold out.

I want my account fixed once and for all, I never get emails for anything and now it fails to recognize my valid reservations.


----------



## Skicks35

Doberge said:


> Any luck with MS?


Not yet - spoke to someone at first (around 11:40); explained my situation; she confirmed all my info and hotel reservation, then put me back on hold for about 20 min trying to get in touch with the "experience team" and within that timeframe all events had sold out, so she's trying to tell me there's nothing she can do.  Not acceptable, so I'm trying to talk to a supervisor now, but I'm not holding out much hope.  I am beyond frustrated with this right now


----------



## Wedgeout

What was the estimated highest number that got in when all dates still available before the pause? Perhaps they need to find a way to pre qualify into the system before this random queue starts. Keep just anyone from clicking and clogging it.


----------



## JETSDAD

Wedgeout said:


> What was the estimated highest number that got in when all dates still available before the pause? Perhaps they need to find a way to pre qualify into the system before this random queue starts. Keep just anyone from clicking and clogging it.


From what I'm seeing, it stopped around (just under) 10,000ish.


----------



## TinkB278

Wedgeout said:


> What was the estimated highest number that got in when all dates still available before the pause? Perhaps they need to find a way to pre qualify into the system before this random queue starts. Keep just anyone from clicking and clogging it.


I was up, went from one person ahead of me to my turn right when they paused registration. I started at ten thousand and something. It let me go through the registration to the point where I was entering my party size and then it said it was sold out. I’m so upset.


----------



## Wedgeout

I’m booked during an Animal Kingdom event night. Watching this today is already giving me anxiety for that registration day.


----------



## PatMcDuck

Yes it was right about 10,000 because I was 10743 and got in as it closed I think.And failed.


----------



## mirandasue133

I was like 9400 ish at start, I got in and started registering. Then when I got to the screen where you input your party size, it said sold out. So frustrating. I had multiple devices all loaded before 11 am and that 9400ish number was my lowest spot .


----------



## TinkB278

mirandasue133 said:


> I was like 9400 ish at start, I got in and started registering. Then when I got to the screen where you input your party size, it said sold out. So frustrating. I had multiple devices all loaded before 11 am and that 9400ish number was my lowest spot .


Letting us put in our information only to be told it was full was just plain cruel.


----------



## Momof5cg

I was only able to register for 5 even though my cash reservation has 7 on it. I have blue card.  on hold for MS now 1 hour 2 min.


----------



## AvidDisReader

Wow, if they stopped at 10,000 got really lucky.  Snagged for the May 24th and my wife said we were 9700 when we got in.  My 5 yo grand son loves Slinky Dog, I have a feeling that between his mother and my wife there will be a lot of journeys.


----------



## kmorlock

I called into MS right away before even having an issue.  Good thing I did because once I got through the second time, the screen just froze and one of the bubbles next to a disclaimer kept showing red like I had not clicked it.  I kept clicking and nothing happened.  I stayed in, got a window asking if I needed extra time.  I said Yes, continue but, it never went through.  Beyond upsetting!


----------



## mirandasue133

TinkB278 said:


> Letting us put in our information only to be told it was full was just plain cruel.


Agreed. I was so excited to be in, and then so heartbreaking. Especially knowing we were so close to getting in.


----------



## sgtdisney

It would really be interesting to know how many total people are able to get in any given night.


----------



## The Prophet

If spots in the queue can be freely transferred or shared, then Disney/DVC has a huge security issue


----------



## erionm

Wedgeout said:


> I’m booked during an Animal Kingdom event night. Watching this today is already giving me anxiety for that registration day.


Animal Kingdom is a huge park with a lot of capacity.  The Studios is the smallest of the WDW theme parks.


----------



## erionm

The Prophet said:


> If spots in the queue can be freely transferred or shared, then Disney/DVC has a huge security issue


There is no personally identifiable information in the website links being shared.


----------



## kmorlock

I have a feeling a lot of availability will open up with so many not being able to get through.  Disney IT remains as consistent as ever!


----------



## The Prophet

What is stopping me from reverse engineering the URL and modifying it to skip to the front of the line?


----------



## vakamalua

This is a totally crappy system!  You should only be able to get in the queue for your desired date once after you’ve entered your member number.


----------



## Akck

The Prophet said:


> If spots in the queue can be freely transferred or shared, then Disney/DVC has a huge security issue





erionm said:


> There is no personally identifiable information in the website links being shared.



Plus, it’s a third party vendor that redirects you to the DVC signup page.


----------



## AinW

Wedgeout said:


> What was the estimated highest number that got in when all dates still available before the pause? Perhaps they need to find a way to pre qualify into the system before this random queue starts. Keep just anyone from clicking and clogging it.


I had number 1732, got in at 11:17 and only May 24 appeared (but possibly because that's the only date I had a DVC reservation).


----------



## jpeterson

The Prophet said:


> What is stopping me from reverse engineering the URL and modifying it to skip to the front of the line?


the queue ids are guids and don't contain the position information.


----------



## Spivey378

This is just like getting concert tickets, which sucks.


----------



## erionm

AinW said:


> I had number 1732, got in at 11:17 and only May 24 appeared (but possibly because that's the only date I had a DVC reservation).


You would only see event dates that coincide with on-site stays.  If you had multiple stays that covered multiple event dates, you would have had to select which event night you wanted to reserve.


----------



## SteffyLou

Momof5cg said:


> I was only able to register for 5 even though my cash reservation has 7 on it. I have blue card.  on hold for MS now 1 hour 2 min.


Have you spoken to them yet?


----------



## Momof5cg

SteffyLou said:


> Have you spoken to them yet?


spoke to someone who needs to check with supervisor. Holding again now 1 hour 48 min.


----------



## SteffyLou

Momof5cg said:


> spoke to someone who needs to check with supervisor. Holding again now 1 hour 48 min.


I was in the same boat- 1 hour 30 minutes speaking to a supervisor and it disconnected.Im so so so so sad


----------



## The Prophet

jpeterson said:


> the queue ids are guids and don't contain the position information.



Guids are 128-bit numbers which are not too difficult to hack


----------



## disneyforsix

Spots claimed


----------



## Momof5cg

SteffyLou said:


> I was in the same boat- 1 hour 30 minutes speaking to a supervisor and it disconnected.Im so so so so sad


That’s what I’m afraid of!


----------



## alisonslp

The Prophet said:


> Guids are 128-bit numbers which are not too difficult to hack


go ahead and try it. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## DianaMB333

I opened two windows.. one before the time and one exactly at 11… got better queue number with the opened sharp at the hour…
Didnt have any issues

Good luck with the escalations ongoing!


----------



## Skicks35

FYI - speaking with MS and a supervisor did absolutely nothing (on the phone for a total of three hours this morning).  They couldn't even explain to me why the cash reservation was not recognized.  Only "advice" was to try again on May 10th.. 

Was originally in the queue at 2,500 and was inputting my membership number after 20 minutes.  Words cannot describe how frustrated I am with all of this


----------



## Trvlnomad

Lol. Still waiting on a supervisor to get back to me on another issue from months ago.  Was able to secure a party of 5 Stidios for upcoming trip!  Next up Animal Kingdom!


----------



## SteffyLou

Well, I'm looking for 2 extras on June 16 if anyone has it since it did not recognize our entire party size.


----------



## ErinC

I had reservations during the March 30 Epcot MM. I ignored the email because we were running the 5K at Animal Kingdom that night. Later, I realized we could still make it work, so I did the general registration with everyone else. I was lucky enough to get that registration. I made these July reservations for myself and some friends with the intent of going to MM. Thankfully I got the reservation this morning. I just want to offer a little hope to those that have to go with regular registration in a few weeks. Don't give up your reservations yet.


----------



## jbentley

I logged in at 10:30 and still got number 14,093!!! I had to be one of the last in line. Unbelievable. To say I am angry is an understatement. What are the chances on May 10th? Probably slim to none but just curious. I'll at least log in to see what I get. Curious how many they allow to sign up with early registration and how many will allow all together.


----------



## ErinC

SteffyLou said:


> Well, I'm looking for 2 extras on June 16 if anyone has it since it did not recognize our entire party size.


I only put 3 on our reservation, because that's what I had registered in the room. I was afraid if I chose 4 or 5, that it would kick me out of the line. Hopefully someone will come through for you. Can you attempt to get two more on May 10th?


----------



## SteffyLou

ErinC said:


> I only put 3 on our reservation, because that's what I had registered in the room. I was afraid if I chose 4 or 5, that it would kick me out of the line. Hopefully someone will come through for you. Can you attempt to get two more on May 10th?


I have no idea if they will allow it because we already have a reservation for 5. It is so frustrating because we contacted member services twice before the event opened to make sure there wasn't an issue (since we were over 5).


----------



## redboat45

ErinC said:


> I only put 3 on our reservation, because that's what I had registered in the room. I was afraid if I chose 4 or 5, that it would kick me out of the line. Hopefully someone will come through for you. Can you attempt to get two more on May 10th?


yes you can only put the number of people on your reservation.


----------



## erionm

ErinC said:


> I only put 3 on our reservation, because that's what I had registered in the room. I was afraid if I chose 4 or 5, that it would kick me out of the line. Hopefully someone will come through for you. Can you attempt to get two more on May 10th?





redboat45 said:


> yes you can only put the number of people on your reservation.


You could register for the *GREATER* of FIVE or the number of people listed on your room reservation.


----------



## SteffyLou

redboat45 said:


> yes you can only put the number of people on your reservation.


No, you are able to go up to 5, even if there are less in the room. The number of people on the reservation mattered if it was over 5 in the room.


----------



## Philsfan77

redboat45 said:


> yes you can only put the number of people on your reservation.



You can put up to the max of 5 or number on your reservation. So if you have a room with say 2 people on the reservation, you can still register for 5 tickets.


----------



## dancingtodisney

I was also afraid to go higher than my room number in case something mad happened... Good to know for next time I guess


----------



## alisonslp

how would you give tickets away though? Don't you need to show your reservation confirmation and your membership?


----------



## JETSDAD

alisonslp said:


> how would you give tickets away though? Don't you need to show your reservation confirmation and your membership?


They would just need to be with you when you pick up your tickets (this assumes you just have extras and are going yourself).


----------



## EddieMI

Confirmed for 7/14.  Queue number assignment seemed to have no logic, But will be there on my birthday!


----------



## houseofduck

When we went to moonlight magic a few years ago, we were one ticket short.  When we checked in for the event, we asked if there were any extra tickets.  They made a call and were able to give us an extra ticket.  I know it would not be great to not know until the night of the event, but just wanted to put it out there that it was possible in the past to get an extra ticket on the day of the event.  It also might not still be something that they can do.


----------



## SteffyLou

alisonslp said:


> how would you give tickets away though? Don't you need to show your reservation confirmation and your membership?


----------



## SteffyLou

alisonslp said:


> how would you give tickets away though? Don't you need to show your reservation confirmation and your membership?


When you check-in only the main member shows their info. The rest of the party just hangs out and gets their bands. I'm hoping someone registered 5 and has 2 bands they can give away.


----------



## vakamalua

If all three dates are FULL to people with reservations on those dates even though thousands were still in the queue, how dare they additional slots for people without reservations!?!


----------



## TinkB278

vakamalua said:


> If all three dates are FULL to people with reservations on those dates even though thousands were still in the queue, how dare they additional slots for people without reservations!?!


Completely agree. And like someone else mentioned, they certainly shouldn’t be  letting in those non dvc YouTubers.


----------



## erionm

TinkB278 said:


> And like someone else mentioned, they certainly shouldn’t be  letting in those non dvc YouTubers.


DVC does not invite "youTubers" to any of their events.  If they are in attendance, they either members and registered themselves or guests of a member that registered for the event.


----------



## Pianograd99

If anyone has 2 extra spots for May 24, please get in touch! We were only able to get 2 for our family of 4 for that night.


----------



## Skicks35

Pianograd99 said:


> If anyone has 2 extra spots for May 24, please get in touch! We were only able to get 2 for our family of 4 for that night.


Just curious, how did this happen?  You should have been able to select up to at least five, so did the system not allow you to select the right amount of guests?


----------



## TinkB278

erionm said:


> DVC does not invite "youTubers" to any of their events.  If they are in attendance, they either members and registered themselves or guests of a member that registered for the event.


Has Disney confirmed this somewhere?


----------



## redboat45

TinkB278 said:


> Has Disney confirmed this somewhere?


The only time I've seen vloggers there they always thank whichever person invited them.


----------



## New Mouse

Disney has become an embarrassment when it comes to customer service over the last 5 years or so.   The company used to pride themselves on guest service and now to be quite frank, even the front line don't seem to care.

It's quite sad to watch the demise of a once well respected company, but it is a great case study in how to kill the golden goose!


----------



## wolfawk

Funny, not two hours after I failed to get a reservation (received rejected queue number error twice) I get a call from our DVC guide wanting to make sure everything was magical.  I let her know it wasn't, explained the issues with the moonlight magic queue, and she was left speechless.  Needless to say the normal "Have a magical day", became "ok, well goodbye".  Mind you I was not rude in the least, nor was she,  but she realized there was no way to make the rest of the day magical.


----------



## alisonslp

wolfawk said:


> Funny, not two hours after I failed to get a reservation (received rejected queue number error twice) I get a call from our DVC guide wanting to make sure everything was magical.  I let her know it wasn't, explained the issues with the moonlight magic queue, and she was left speechless.  Needless to say the normal "Have a magical day", became "ok, well goodbye".  Mind you I was not rude in the least, nor was she,  but she realized there was no way to make the rest of the day magical.


you get calls from your DVC guide? I haven't heard from ours since we bought in 2008. Mailings, yes, but no calls.


----------



## TexasChick123

alisonslp said:


> you get calls from your DVC guide? I haven't heard from ours since we bought in 2008. Mailings, yes, but no calls.


I was thinking the same thing about not getting any calls.  My old guide would call and leave us a message when we were at WDW. She has since left the company, and I have no idea who my new one is and have never heard from him/her.


----------



## vakamalua

Been members since 1995.  Never once had a "guide" call or email.


----------



## stitch'sgirl

TinkB278 said:


> I was up, went from one person ahead of me to my turn right when they paused registration. I started at ten thousand and something. It let me go through the registration to the point where I was entering my party size and then it said it was sold out. I’m so upset.


Me too!!  So frustrated!!  I tried to call Member Services immediately and I got the message that they were too busy and try my call again later and then HUNG UP!!


----------



## Pianograd99

Skicks35 said:


> Just curious, how did this happen?  You should have been able to select up to at least five, so did the system not allow you to select the right amount of guests?


There are over 5 and we were not able to get for the last 2.


----------



## Philsfan77

Pianograd99 said:


> There are over 5 and only could get 5.



I was confused by your original post as well as it said you only were able to get 2 tickets for your family of 4.


----------



## Sandisw

Pianograd99 said:


> There are over 5 and only could get 5.



Did you have all the guests listed before the cut off date?  Or make any modifications to that room reservation...even points reallocation...after the cut off?  That can mess things up...it did in 2020 for me...fortunate....I got ahold of MS fast enough, and they were able to get me the extra ticket..


----------



## GAN

Pianograd99 said:


> There are over 5 and only could get 5.


Yeah ....I'm a party of (1) and couldn't get ONE for the 24th.  So if anyone has an extra, I'd gladly buy a couple drinks!


----------



## DVCKing

Has Disney said what attractions will be open for HS MM?


----------



## TinkB278

How do we register for the May 10 mm registration? Will they send an email with a link like they did for the 4/20 registration? I didn’t make it through the queue even though I have a dvc stay 6/16 so really hope I can get some luck on 5/10.


----------



## Dean1953

Ive registered this way before and you won’t get any emails about it.  Before 11 AM eastern, go to this link and click on “how to register.”
https://disneyvacationclub.disney.go.com/discounts-perks-offers/member-events/moonlight-magic


----------



## gopherit

So despite all my angst leading up to the registration event - I was one of the "blessed" who was actually able to get a reservation for MM @ HS.
I only used 2 devices, a computer that was on wi-fi and Chrome browser, and a cell phone with wifi OFF because sometimes our internet SUCKS (especially at that exact hour of day, dunno why) and I had visions of getting in the queue, have an internet "blip" outage, and POOF - screen is frozen, then refreshes, and all is lost.

I logged in at 1 hr prior on my phone; 15 minutes before 11 am ET on my computer (and not that it matters, but that's 9:45 am for me as I'm on CT). 

My computer received #3856; my iPhone rec'd #6825.  So I reckon I was pretty dang fortunate, right from the get-go... 
Updates reflected a movement rate of approximately -100/minute.
At around 18 minutes, I was 1844 on Computer, and rate had increased to -150/min (probably due to people with multiple devices, completing their registrations and thereby closing out multiple devices).
By 11:27 ET, I was at 480 on computer and 3514 on phone.    
I got to registration at 11:30 via computer.
It only offered me the date of my reservation (as expected); I logged in my member number, member name (It always shows only my spouse, but we are joint on the ownership, and I'M the Party Planner of this here organization, lol, so I put my name in as person who would be showing DVC ID and bringing our group to the event).  It then gave me the "Pluto" Moonlight Magic screen with a Registration Confirmation that I could print - - HOWEVER - I was not connected to a printer and was too chicken to mess with my screen, so I immediately used my phone to take a picture of it, so I'd have my Registration Code and Check In details no matter WHAT.  It didn't all fit in the screen (so had to take 2 pictures, scrolling up a bit) - so after I had the picture, I then clicked on the "printable view" to see if I could get it to a compressed form (and also maybe take a screen shot OR save as PDF.)

That's when the screen froze.   

I got a error script at top of my page.  So I hit the back key - got the Pluto page again - tried to hit the "Printable View" once more, but then got the Stitch image (you know, the one saying the page has been eaten).  Yikes!  So I tried to go back to Pluto again but it took me to a page to make CHANGES to my reservation - even CANCEL it - at which point I was like NOOO!, and with immediate images in my head of  "Abort!  Abort!  Danger!!!!  DANGER!!!" and sounding alarms, bells, sirens and foghorns,  I swiftly closed my browser to avoid any potential IT harm.  By this time - it was 11:42 am ET and I noticed my phone was still in queue - at # 604.  I checked my email on my computer and saw (and saved!) the new message I had rec'd from DVC saying I had indeed registered for Moonlight Magic, for our party, for the correct date, including all the details I had taken a picture of with my phone.  I did not see any messages about having altered or canceled my registration (whew...) so I closed out the phone queue to speed things along for the next person.   

So - as far as I know - my family is registered for the "Moonlight Madness" event, though possibly my life is somewhat shortened for having gone through the process to acquire it.  I agree with those who have said it would be good to know exactly what the cut-off is in terms of # of people allowed in, and to what degree that varies depending on the hosting park.  Having 1000 people in front of you asking for 6 tickets versus only 500 in front of you but asking for 12 each is the same demand... yet makes queue positioning deceptive.  Same thing for your place in line versus which date you are trying to obtain.  I wouldn't have guessed that July and June would fill up BEFORE May...  but it did.  I will say this, though - if you're planning to try (either for the May 10th "open" slots at HS, or any of the upcoming AK events), definitely have more than one device, not because it will necessarily improve your odds, but because one system or another really can glitch / fail.  And be prepared to take a picture of the screen, just in case printing is NOT an option!


----------



## disneyforsix

gopherit said:


> So despite all my angst leading up to the registration event - I was one of the "blessed" who was actually able to get a reservation for MM @ HS.
> I only used 2 devices, a computer that was on wi-fi and Chrome browser, and a cell phone with wifi OFF because sometimes our internet SUCKS (especially at that exact hour of day, dunno why) and I had visions of getting in the queue, have an internet "blip" outage, and POOF - screen is frozen, then refreshes, and all is lost.
> 
> I logged in at 1 hr prior on my phone; 15 minutes before 11 am ET on my computer (and not that it matters, but that's 9:45 am for me as I'm on CT).
> 
> My computer received #3856; my iPhone rec'd #6825.  So I reckon I was pretty dang fortunate, right from the get-go...
> Updates reflected a movement rate of approximately -100/minute.
> At around 18 minutes, I was 1844 on Computer, and rate had increased to -150/min (probably due to people with multiple devices, completing their registrations and thereby closing out multiple devices).
> By 11:27 ET, I was at 480 on computer and 3514 on phone.
> I got to registration at 11:30 via computer.
> It only offered me the date of my reservation (as expected); I logged in my member number, member name (It always shows only my spouse, but we are joint on the ownership, and I'M the Party Planner of this here organization, lol, so I put my name in as person who would be showing DVC ID and bringing our group to the event).  It then gave me the "Pluto" Moonlight Magic screen with a Registration Confirmation that I could print - - HOWEVER - I was not connected to a printer and was too chicken to mess with my screen, so I immediately used my phone to take a picture of it, so I'd have my Registration Code and Check In details no matter WHAT.  It didn't all fit in the screen (so had to take 2 pictures, scrolling up a bit) - so after I had the picture, I then clicked on the "printable view" to see if I could get it to a compressed form (and also maybe take a screen shot OR save as PDF.)
> 
> That's when the screen froze.
> 
> I got a error script at top of my page.  So I hit the back key - got the Pluto page again - tried to hit the "Printable View" once more, but then got the Stitch image (you know, the one saying the page has been eaten).  Yikes!  So I tried to go back to Pluto again but it took me to a page to make CHANGES to my reservation - even CANCEL it - at which point I was like NOOO!, and with immediate images in my head of  "Abort!  Abort!  Danger!!!!  DANGER!!!" and sounding alarms, bells, sirens and foghorns,  I swiftly closed my browser to avoid any potential IT harm.  By this time - it was 11:42 am ET and I noticed my phone was still in queue - at # 604.  I checked my email on my computer and saw (and saved!) the new message I had rec'd from DVC saying I had indeed registered for Moonlight Magic, for our party, for the correct date, including all the details I had taken a picture of with my phone.  I did not see any messages about having altered or canceled my registration (whew...) so I closed out the phone queue to speed things along for the next person.
> 
> So - as far as I know - my family is registered for the "Moonlight Madness" event, though possibly my life is somewhat shortened for having gone through the process to acquire it.  I agree with those who have said it would be good to know exactly what the cut-off is in terms of # of people allowed in, and to what degree that varies depending on the hosting park.  Having 1000 people in front of you asking for 6 tickets versus only 500 in front of you but asking for 12 each is the same demand... yet makes queue positioning deceptive.  Same thing for your place in line versus which date you are trying to obtain.  I wouldn't have guessed that July and June would fill up BEFORE May...  but it did.  I will say this, though - if you're planning to try (either for the May 10th "open" slots at HS, or any of the upcoming AK events), definitely have more than one device, not because it will necessarily improve your odds, but because one system or another really can glitch / fail.  And be prepared to take a picture of the screen, just in case printing is NOT an option!



Even though I have a printer attached to my computer, I always set my print page to send to PDF.  That way I can email the page to myself and do not have to worry about keeping up with any extra paper items.  Hope that gives some additional options in case anyone has something weird happen to their printer.


----------



## TexasChick123

gopherit said:


> So despite all my angst leading up to the registration event - I was one of the "blessed" who was actually able to get a reservation for MM @ HS.
> I only used 2 devices, a computer that was on wi-fi and Chrome browser, and a cell phone with wifi OFF because sometimes our internet SUCKS (especially at that exact hour of day, dunno why) and I had visions of getting in the queue, have an internet "blip" outage, and POOF - screen is frozen, then refreshes, and all is lost.
> 
> I logged in at 1 hr prior on my phone; 15 minutes before 11 am ET on my computer (and not that it matters, but that's 9:45 am for me as I'm on CT).
> 
> My computer received #3856; my iPhone rec'd #6825.  So I reckon I was pretty dang fortunate, right from the get-go...
> Updates reflected a movement rate of approximately -100/minute.
> At around 18 minutes, I was 1844 on Computer, and rate had increased to -150/min (probably due to people with multiple devices, completing their registrations and thereby closing out multiple devices).
> By 11:27 ET, I was at 480 on computer and 3514 on phone.
> I got to registration at 11:30 via computer.
> It only offered me the date of my reservation (as expected); I logged in my member number, member name (It always shows only my spouse, but we are joint on the ownership, and I'M the Party Planner of this here organization, lol, so I put my name in as person who would be showing DVC ID and bringing our group to the event).  It then gave me the "Pluto" Moonlight Magic screen with a Registration Confirmation that I could print - - HOWEVER - I was not connected to a printer and was too chicken to mess with my screen, so I immediately used my phone to take a picture of it, so I'd have my Registration Code and Check In details no matter WHAT.  It didn't all fit in the screen (so had to take 2 pictures, scrolling up a bit) - so after I had the picture, I then clicked on the "printable view" to see if I could get it to a compressed form (and also maybe take a screen shot OR save as PDF.)
> 
> That's when the screen froze.
> 
> I got a error script at top of my page.  So I hit the back key - got the Pluto page again - tried to hit the "Printable View" once more, but then got the Stitch image (you know, the one saying the page has been eaten).  Yikes!  So I tried to go back to Pluto again but it took me to a page to make CHANGES to my reservation - even CANCEL it - at which point I was like NOOO!, and with immediate images in my head of  "Abort!  Abort!  Danger!!!!  DANGER!!!" and sounding alarms, bells, sirens and foghorns,  I swiftly closed my browser to avoid any potential IT harm.  By this time - it was 11:42 am ET and I noticed my phone was still in queue - at # 604.  I checked my email on my computer and saw (and saved!) the new message I had rec'd from DVC saying I had indeed registered for Moonlight Magic, for our party, for the correct date, including all the details I had taken a picture of with my phone.  I did not see any messages about having altered or canceled my registration (whew...) so I closed out the phone queue to speed things along for the next person.
> 
> So - as far as I know - my family is registered for the "Moonlight Madness" event, though possibly my life is somewhat shortened for having gone through the process to acquire it.  I agree with those who have said it would be good to know exactly what the cut-off is in terms of # of people allowed in, and to what degree that varies depending on the hosting park.  Having 1000 people in front of you asking for 6 tickets versus only 500 in front of you but asking for 12 each is the same demand... yet makes queue positioning deceptive.  Same thing for your place in line versus which date you are trying to obtain.  I wouldn't have guessed that July and June would fill up BEFORE May...  but it did.  I will say this, though - if you're planning to try (either for the May 10th "open" slots at HS, or any of the upcoming AK events), definitely have more than one device, not because it will necessarily improve your odds, but because one system or another really can glitch / fail.  And be prepared to take a picture of the screen, just in case printing is NOT an option!



To comment on one of your last points, June and July fall when kids are out of school for summer break which makes them more popular. The May date is happening when kids are still in school. It wouldn’t have worked for us.


----------



## kristenabelle

disneyforsix said:


> Even though I have a printer attached to my computer, I always set my print page to send to PDF.  That way I can email the page to myself and do not have to worry about keeping up with any extra paper items.  Hope that gives some additional options in case anyone has something weird happen to their printer.


Second this! I PDF everything and immediately add things to folders in my Google Drive for safekeeping


----------



## mousehouse23

Does anyone have any idea what the chances are for getting in on May 10th? My husband and I are contemplating a short trip, but I can't imagine any slots will be left...


----------



## GAN

mousehouse23 said:


> Does anyone have any idea what the chances are for getting in on May 10th? My husband and I are contemplating a short trip, but I can't imagine any slots will be left...


I hope they're good ...I got shut out of the original registration even with a reservation.


----------



## keishashadow

Sorry to read these posts, has to be frustrating.  Have been lucky in the past, not so sure now. We will be vying for the end of September one. 

Wish they’d announce the date to try, going to guess approx 8-6 weeks prior?

don’t recall needing to have ‘all’ registered on the reservation in the past in order to have them admitted vs just selecting 2 extra guests.  it’s been a hot minute, could be wrong.


----------



## erionm

keishashadow said:


> Sorry to read these posts, has to be frustrating.  Have been lucky in the past, not so sure now. We will be vying for the end of September one.
> 
> Wish they’d announce the date to try, going to guess approx 8-6 weeks prior?
> 
> don’t recall needing to have ‘all’ registered on the reservation in the past in order to have them admitted vs just selecting 2 extra guests.  it’s been a hot minute, could be wrong.


The Animal Kingdom events should be the easiest ones to book.  DAK is the largest of all four WDW theme parks.

As for when registration might open, I'm guessing about 30 days prior to the first DAK event night (which is July 26), so possibly mid to late June.


----------



## keishashadow

erionm said:


> The Animal Kingdom events should be the easiest ones to book.  DAK is the largest of all four WDW theme parks.
> 
> As for when registration might open, I'm guessing about 30 days prior to the first DAK event night (which is July 26), so possibly mid to late June.


Ok, thanks. It‘s the only one we haven’t been able to enjoy.  was musing the park selection & timing (late September/week or so before Columbus Day rush) would make it be less popular.  Who knows tho, so much pent up demand this year For all travel

Wanted to set a reminder on my phone.  knock on wood, have been getting the email notices for general registration This year.


----------



## DisneyStarWisher

We will be trying for the AK one at the end of September.  If the dates are the same as for DHS, it looks like registration might be June 22.  (I hope this is the case since I will be on the road on June 23.)  Anyway, I have never experienced a Moonlight Magic event so I am excited but also a little nervous about registering.  I want to buy our MNSSHP tickets this Thursday, but if I don't get the MM event, I might do two PH tickets instead.  I'm a little nervous about waiting though as someone said due to the pent-up demand for travel this year.


----------



## rlk

DisneyStarWisher said:


> We will be trying for the AK one at the end of September.  If the dates are the same as for DHS, it looks like registration might be June 22.  (I hope this is the case since I will be on the road on June 23.)  Anyway, I have never experienced a Moonlight Magic event so I am excited but also a little nervous about registering.  I want to buy our MNSSHP tickets this Thursday, but if I don't get the MM event, I might do two PH tickets instead.  I'm a little nervous about waiting though as someone said due to the pent-up demand for travel this year.


We (husband & I) will be trying for our first MM event at the end of September too.  I've decided to go ahead and purchase tickets to two MNSSHP parties.  This will lessen the disappointment if we do not get AK MM reservations.


----------



## DisneyStarWisher

rlk said:


> We (husband & I) will be trying for our first MM event at the end of September too.  I've decided to go ahead and purchase tickets to two MNSSHP parties.  This will lessen the disappointment if we do not get AK MM reservations.


Maybe we will see you there!  We are only there 3 1/2 days.  We are hoping to do the AK MM on our arrival day, one day at Epcot and DHS, and then MNSSP.  That leaves one day, but we are planning on a DS/resort day.  If we don't get AK MM tickets, it will make it hard for us to get into AK at all and that is one of our favorite parks.  I think I'd do a two-day PH instead just so I can hit all four parks. I do love MNSSHP though.


----------



## jbentley

Quick Update

So after getting number 14,000 this first go round during early registration, I logged on this morning at 11 am to see if I could get our date for July 14th. I figured it would fill up in 10 minutes so I didn't have a lot of hope. But....I was prepared. The last time I didn't realize you could be logged on to multiple devices. This time I had 7 devices queued up! I had my computer, my phone, my daughter's phone, and 4 ipads!

Lo and behold we got in! My daughter's phone got in first. I was blown away. We had no wait. I didn't even get a number. It just took me straight to the registration page! I got everything filled out and was at the last page to click submit and when I did it took my to a page that said server not responding! I tried going back and it did take me back but then the screen was froze! I couldn't click on anything! I didn't know what to do!

Luckily, one of my ipads had 614 and by the time I got locked out on my daughters phone, the 614 had dwindled all the way down and it took me to the registration page. So I quickly switched and got everything filled out and submitted it and we got in! About 2 minutes later it was full.

I think everything was gone by 11:07 or 11:08. It went fast. I very much lucked out. But we will take it!


----------



## RivShore

jbentley said:


> Quick Update
> 
> So after getting number 14,000 this first go round during early registration, I logged on this morning at 11 am to see if I could get our date for July 14th. I figured it would fill up in 10 minutes so I didn't have a lot of hope. But....I was prepared. The last time I didn't realize you could be logged on to multiple devices. This time I had 7 devices queued up! I had my computer, my phone, my daughter's phone, and 4 ipads!
> 
> Lo and behold we got in! My daughter's phone got in first. I was blown away. We had no wait. I didn't even get a number. It just took me straight to the registration page! I got everything filled out and was at the last page to click submit and when I did it took my to a page that said server not responding! I tried going back and it did take me back but then the screen was froze! I couldn't click on anything! I didn't know what to do!
> 
> Luckily, one of my ipads had 614 and by the time I got locked out on my daughters phone, the 614 had dwindled all the way down and it took me to the registration page. So I quickly switched and got everything filled out and submitted it and we got in! About 2 minutes later it was full.
> 
> I think everything was gone by 11:07 or 11:08. It went fast. I very much lucked out. But we will take it!


I will never understand Disney IT...we had a starting number of less than 400 and did not get it.  Went to submit the final page it it then says sold out.  How does a higher number get ahead??????????????????


----------



## com_op_2000

Does anyone know, if the gondola's will be running at the end of the DHS MM in July?
We are staying at BCV and got reservations for the July 14th.  I know going over to the event will be open but what time in the evening do they stop running?


----------



## erionm

com_op_2000 said:


> Does anyone know, if the gondola's will be running at the end of the DHS MM in July?
> We are staying at BCV and got reservations for the July 14th.  I know going over to the event will be open but what time in the evening do they stop running?


Unknown at this time.  We are staying at Riviera for the first DHS event in June.  Should know more about transportation options about a week prior to that event.


----------



## redboat45

RivShore said:


> I will never understand Disney IT...we had a starting number of less than 400 and did not get it.  Went to submit the final page it it then says sold out.  How does a higher number get ahead??????????????????


were you going for the same date  I think the June date was full first.


----------



## RivShore

redboat45 said:


> were you going for the same date  I think the June date was full first.


Actually was trying for the May date which I think filled last.


----------



## com_op_2000

erionm said:


> Unknown at this time.  We are staying at Riviera for the first DHS event in June.  Should know more about transportation options about a week prior to that event.


Please, come back and post in this thread, if they are running at the end of the June event.


----------



## GAN

RivShore said:


> Actually was trying for the May date which I think filled last.


It did fill last. I was going for it as well and didn’t get it


----------



## RivShore

GAN said:


> It did fill last. I was going for it as well and didn’t get it


What was your number?  We were 386 or so.  Shocking that we got closed out with such a low number.


----------



## DisneyaholicRaquel

Does anyone know how early you can enter the park for the party? (Without using a park ticket)


----------



## GAN

RivShore said:


> What was your number?  We were 386 or so.  Shocking that we got closed out with such a low number.


I had 1182 so had no chance …shocking that you didn’t get in.  I’m still bitter because I lost out on the AP/DVC Cosmic Rewind Preview, then I lost out on BOTH Moonlight “Magic” lotteries.  I’m traveling solo too this trip so not like I needed much . Oh well, I’m at Poly for 10-days so can’t complain …I can make that work!


----------



## Mamiamjo

DisneyStarWisher said:


> We will be trying for the AK one at the end of September.  If the dates are the same as for DHS, it looks like registration might be June 22.  (I hope this is the case since I will be on the road on June 23.)


I really wish they would announce these registration dates earlier! I have the opposite problem, I have the 23rd available, but have a meeting scheduled for the 22nd. If I had know what date they were scheduling the registration, (assuming it will be one of these two dates), I could've scheduled the meeting on the other date. Now if it's on the 22 I'll need to see if I can reschedule which is a lot harder after everyone's calendar is set.


----------



## DisneyStarWisher

Mamiamjo said:


> I really wish they would announce these registration dates earlier! I have the opposite problem, I have the 23rd available, but have a meeting scheduled for the 22nd. If I had know what date they were scheduling the registration, (assuming it will be one of these two dates), I could've scheduled the meeting on the other date. Now if it's on the 22 I'll need to see if I can reschedule which is a lot harder after everyone's calendar is set.


What time does registration usually open?  There is no rescheduling my commitment on the 23rd.  I will be traveling with my son out of state for a medical procedure and that is the only day that it can be scheduled.  I will be on the road, so I'll only have access to my phone.


----------



## erionm

DisneyaholicRaquel said:


> Does anyone know how early you can enter the park for the party? (Without using a park ticket)


For all of the prior MM events, 6 pm.


----------



## erionm

DisneyStarWisher said:


> What time does registration usually open?  There is no rescheduling my commitment on the 23rd.  I will be traveling with my son out of state for a medical procedure and that is the only day that it can be scheduled.  I will be on the road, so I'll only have access to my phone.


For all of this years MM events, it's been 11 am eastern.


----------



## dez1978

We are going to the one on May 24.  Is there anything I need to link to MDE before then?  I have my DVC card in my apple wallet.  Is that all I need?  I'm so worried I'll forget something.  Also when should we find out more details about the event?


----------



## DisBuckMan

dez1978 said:


> We are going to the one on May 24.  Is there anything I need to link to MDE before then?  I have my DVC card in my apple wallet.  Is that all I need?  I'm so worried I'll forget something.  Also when should we find out more details about the event?



You need your confirmation email from where you registered for the event.


----------



## DisneyaholicRaquel

erionm said:


> For all of the prior MM events, 6 pm.


Thank you…


----------



## GAN

dez1978 said:


> We are going to the one on May 24.  Is there anything I need to link to MDE before then?  I have my DVC card in my apple wallet.  Is that all I need?  I'm so worried I'll forget something.  Also when should we find out more details about the event?


If you have an extra I could use one


----------



## erionm

dez1978 said:


> We are going to the one on May 24.  Is there anything I need to link to MDE before then?  I have my DVC card in my apple wallet.  Is that all I need?  I'm so worried I'll forget something.  Also when should we find out more details about the event?


DVC will send out an event reminder about one week prior to the event date you are registered for.  This email will contain information on event check in, transportation, food vouchers (if used), etc.

At check in, you will need your membership card (either in phone wallet or expired blue card) and Photo ID.

There is nothing that can be linked to MDE for the event.  You can add a "Note" to MDE, but that would be only for your information.


----------



## dez1978

So the MM emails for the 1st HS event should go out today.... impatiently waiting.


----------



## Mexacajun

dez1978 said:


> So the MM emails for the 1st HS event should go out today.... impatiently waiting.


Did you get one? I haven’t received anything.


----------



## dez1978

Mexacajun said:


> Did you get one? I haven’t received anything.


nope


----------



## dez1978

Just chatted with member services who said the email won't go out until next week as many things have "yet to be determined" good lord.  it's in 5 days.  What is not determined at this point?


----------



## Marionnette

Just got my email for 5/24!


----------



## erionm

Marionnette said:


> Just got my email for 5/24!


Does is say if the Skyliner will be running?  We are going to the June event and staying at Riviera.


----------



## Marionnette

erionm said:


> Does is say if the Skyliner will be running?  We are going to the June event and staying at Riviera.


*Transportation & Parking:*

Complimentary parking is available at _Disney's Hollywood Studios_ for Members and Special Guests on the event date beginning at 6:00 p.m.
Members must show their digital _Disney Vacation Club_ Membership Card and event confirmation at the auto plaza to receive complimentary parking.
_Walt Disney World_® Bus service will be available until 2:00 a.m.
*Disney Skyliner transportation (to Disney’s Riviera Resort and Disney’s Caribbean Beach Resort only) until 2:00 a.m.*
For returns to _Disney’s Pop Century_ Resort and _Disney’s Art of Animation _Resort after 10:00 p.m. please use bus transportation from the _Disney's Hollywood Studios_ Main Entrance


----------



## kes601

Does it say anything about the food plans?  We are going on June 16 and are trying to figure out if we want a dining reservation or not beforehand.


----------



## DisBuckMan

kes601 said:


> Does it say anything about the food plans?  We are going on June 16 and are trying to figure out if we want a dining reservation or not beforehand.



*Food & Beverage:*

When you check-in, be sure to pick up your complimentary Delectable Delight vouchers which can be used for a variety of sweet and savory snacks at multiple locations throughout the park between 7:00 p.m. and 9:00 p.m. as well as limited locations during the event.
Delectable Delights vouchers cannot be replaced if lost or stolen. Please reference the voucher for other important details.
Additional food and beverage offerings will be available for purchase.


----------



## Marionnette

kes601 said:


> Does it say anything about the food plans?  We are going on June 16 and are trying to figure out if we want a dining reservation or not beforehand.


*Food & Beverage:*

When you check-in, be sure to pick up your complimentary Delectable Delight vouchers which can be used for a variety of sweet and savory snacks at multiple locations throughout the park between 7:00 p.m. and 9:00 p.m. as well as limited locations during the event.
Delectable Delights vouchers cannot be replaced if lost or stolen. Please reference the voucher for other important details.
Additional food and beverage offerings will be available for purchase.


----------



## kes601

Thanks all.  Looking forward to hearing / watching the reports on the first night.  Excited to see what we have in store in June.  We've never done a MM event, but have done After Hours events before.


----------



## dez1978

dez1978 said:


> Just chatted with member services who said the email won't go out until next week as many things have "yet to be determined" good lord.  it's in 5 days.  What is not determined at this point?


lol, literally 10 min after I chatted with the guy who said it wouldn't go out until next week, I got my email.  Boy, they sure don't share info there do they?


----------



## Skicks35

Starting later (7pm entrance) and ending earlier (12:30am) than other events.  Also chuckled at the initial email when it said Thursday, May 24th (they’ve since corrected).

Another interesting wrinkle is that RotR IS operating, but closing at 11:30.  So basically guests will have to choose to do RotR at 11:30 or enjoy the last hour of the event elsewhere.  Kind of annoying, but at least it’s an option at all.


----------



## kes601

Hmm, too bad on the earlier closing.  That is annoying.  I'm "guessing" they are cutting off the line at 11:30 for ROTR so that CMs aren't there until 1:30 or later getting it to clear.


----------



## MinnieSueB

kes601 said:


> Hmm, too bad on the earlier closing.  That is annoying.  I'm "guessing" they are cutting off the line at 11:30 for ROTR so that CMs aren't there until 1:30 or later getting it to clear.


And hopefully it doesn't break down!


----------



## GAN

.


----------



## got4boys

RivShore said:


> Actually was trying for the May date which I think filled last.


I was too. Tried twice. Could not get in. Never got the DVC or annual pass on the Guardians of the Galaxy email. Found it online. Both guess not meant to be on my upcoming trip.


----------



## dina444444

kes601 said:


> Hmm, too bad on the earlier closing.  That is annoying.  I'm "guessing" they are cutting off the line at 11:30 for ROTR so that CMs aren't there until 1:30 or later getting it to clear.


It’s not for clearing it so the CMs can go home. It’s for nightly maintenance for reference Disneyland is open almost nightly til midnight but ROTR routinely closes at 9pm most nights.


----------



## karrit2000

I'm surprised they plan to have ROTR open.  I wasn't expecting it to be.  Now I need to rethink my plans for the June date because I had an ADR for Oga's scheduled for 6:30.  If they aren't letting us in until 7 that won't work.


----------



## Disney1fan2002

Can anyone tell me how wristbands are handed out? Does our entire party have to arrive at the same time, or can I collect the wristbands, and if someone in the party can't arrive at the same time, I meet them at the gate with their wristband?


----------



## kes601

dina444444 said:


> It’s not for clearing it so the CMs can go home. It’s for nightly maintenance for reference Disneyland is open almost nightly til midnight but ROTR routinely closes at 9pm most nights.


Wrong wording / reason given on my part, but my point remained the same as yours.  Get it cleared out earlier.


----------



## erionm

Disney1fan2002 said:


> Can anyone tell me how wristbands are handed out? Does our entire party have to arrive at the same time, or can I collect the wristbands, and if someone in the party can't arrive at the same time, I meet them at the gate with their wristband?


Will depend on the CM that checks you in.

For this years Epcot event, we were already inside Epcot when we checked in (we have APs) and the CM asked if everyone was already INSIDE the park.  They didn't need to be with us at that exact moment, but she want to make sure they were already inside the park.

Not sure what they will do if you check in outside of the park.


----------



## sgtdisney

Is the 7PM start time unusual?   I thought in past events they let people in at 5PM.   Was hoping to get into the Studios earlier.


----------



## redboat45

sgtdisney said:


> Is the 7PM start time unusual?   I thought in past events they let people in at 5PM.   Was hoping to get into the Studios earlier.


I think it's always been about 7pm because the park is open later.  For the halloween party (in the past) they let you in at 4pm for the 7pm party start time.   It's always been later for moonlight.


----------



## erionm

sgtdisney said:


> Is the 7PM start time unusual?   I thought in past events they let people in at 5PM.   Was hoping to get into the Studios earlier.


Park entry has been 6 pm for many years including this years Epcot MM events. So yes, 7 pm is unusual.  The actual event start time is not until 1 hour after the park closes for the day.


----------



## sgtdisney

redboat45 said:


> I think it's always been about 7pm because the park is open later.  For the halloween party (in the past) they let you in at 4pm for the 7pm party start time.   It's always been later for moonlight.



I found the email we got for the 2019 AK Moonlight Madness and it looked like they let us in at 6PM, but the event only ran from 930 to midnight.   Happy to be able to attend.


----------



## kes601

erionm said:


> Park entry has been 6 pm for many years including this years Epcot MM events. So yes, 7 pm is unusual.  The actual event start time is not until 1 hour after the park closes for the day.


So is the actual advertised time for HS MM 10p-12:30a?  Just curious for the one we have in June.


----------



## lawgator

kes601 said:


> So is the actual advertised time for HS MM 10p-12:30a?  Just curious for the one we have in June.


9:30pm-12:30am with early entry starting at 7pm


----------



## kes601

lawgator said:


> 9:30pm-12:30am with early entry starting at 7pm


Thank you, so it is 30 minutes after park close, not an hour.


----------



## erionm

kes601 said:


> Thank you, so it is 30 minutes after park close, not an hour.


Which is also unusual as previously all MM events officially started one hour after parking closing.  That start time applies to any special characters, dance party, etc.  Once the park has closed for the night, they will be checking everyone for MM wristbands at ride entrances.


----------



## Dean1953

I’d be particularly interested in how they do meet and greets tonight.  If it reverts back to the way it was done in the past, that could make for some long lines.  I’d also be interested in which characters make an appearance and whether PhotoPass is available.


----------



## OffToDWD

We're going on 6/16 (it's our first time & super excited!!).  So if we enter at a 7pm, do we need to leave the park at 9pm (when park closes) and then re-enter at 9:30pm?


----------



## erionm

OffToDWD said:


> We're going on 6/16 (it's our first time & super excited!!).  So if we enter at a 7pm, do we need to leave the park at 9pm (when park closes) and then re-enter at 9:30pm?


No.


----------



## OffToDWD

erionm said:


> No.


Good to know - thanks!


----------



## disneyforsix




----------



## disneyforsix

Several snack stands open late too


----------



## disneyforsix

Availability for rides


----------



## disneyforsix

Last one


----------



## kes601

disneyforsix said:


> Last one


Thanks for posting all of these.  Now really looking forward to June 16.


----------



## dancingtodisney

Having a nightmare using the snack credits. When you look on the menus items “qualify as a snack credit” yet at the actual location they don’t have the purple icon (happened at Woodys and Catalina Eddies) and the only options with the purple icon are deserts… anyone found any good savoury credit items? Thinking a pretzel might be our only option


----------



## dancingtodisney

Ok so managed to get the breadsticks from Catalina Eddies after discussing with a lovely CM that agreed if it says it on the mobile menu then surely it should be included


----------



## dancingtodisney

Mickey and Minnie’s is down due to technical difficulties


----------



## disneyforsix

dancingtodisney said:


> Having a nightmare using the snack credits. When you look on the menus items “qualify as a snack credit” yet at the actual location they don’t have the purple icon (happened at Woodys and Catalina Eddies) and the only options with the purple icon are deserts… anyone found any good savoury credit items? Thinking a pretzel might be our only option


I looked on the MDE app like I was going to order a meal (before everything closed) and it listed everything that counted as a snack. I think all the sides, desserts, and non specialty drinks were included.


----------



## disneyforsix

For example - I know it doesn’t help now the park is officially closed - but maybe for those coming after us.


----------



## dancingtodisney

disneyforsix said:


> I looked on the MDE app like I was going to order a meal (before everything closed) and it listed everything that counted as a snack. I think all the sides, desserts, and non specialty drinks were included.



Yes that’s what I did but then at the locations items that were listed on MDE app as a side (for example breadsticks at Catalina Eddies) were not on the menu with the purple snack icon and they refused to give them to us with the credit


----------



## disneyforsix

dancingtodisney said:


> Yes that’s what I did but then at the locations items that were listed on MDE app as a side (for example breadsticks at Catalina Eddies) were not on the menu with the purple snack icon and they refused to give them to us with the credit


I’m sorry!  I’m glad they were able to help you at Catalina Eddys. 

Rosie’s has been awesome - even selling full menu (beer too!) after closing.


----------



## dancingtodisney

Mickey bars are being sold (for one of your snack credits vouchers or cash) at some carts so be sure to check the map for the right carts for the freebies

Drinks can be acquired with a voucher - there are no freebie drinks otherwise


----------



## CLAYINCT

dancingtodisney said:


> Mickey bars are being sold (for one of your snack credits vouchers or cash) at some carts so be sure to check the map for the right carts for the freebies
> 
> Drinks can be acquired with a voucher - there are no freebie drinks otherwise


Do you know if the blue and green milk can be acquired with a voucher? Also curious about snacks like the specialty popcorn and the wookie cookie if anyone tried to get those with vouchers.


----------



## dancingtodisney

CLAYINCT said:


> Do you know if the blue and green milk can be acquired with a voucher? Also curious about snacks like the specialty popcorn and the wookie cookie if anyone tried to get those with vouchers.



Milk, specialty popcorn and Wookiee cookie were all available with vouchers


----------



## Nirek

How are the ride wait times? Any way to see what they are at the event?


----------



## dancingtodisney

No you have to check the boards around the park. Rise was at 45mins but by the time we got over it was much higher. Slinky Dog at 40mins. Mickey and Minnie’s said 20 but was about 10. *** posted 15 was a walk on.


----------



## wishicouldgomoreofte

dancingtodisney said:


> Mickey bars are being sold (for one of your snack credits vouchers or cash) at some carts so be sure to check the map for the right carts for the freebies
> 
> Drinks can be acquired with a voucher - there are no freebie drinks otherwise


Aren't the Mickey bars supposed to be free?


----------



## Dean1953

Yes, if you get them from the 3 designated areas on the map that you are given with the wristbands


----------



## dancingtodisney

Yes exactly! Just be sure to follow your map for the free ones.. saw some people pay for some with their snack vouchers


----------



## karrit2000

What Characters were out?


----------



## Helvetica

We had a great time at Moonlight Magic tonight.


----------



## DisWeaver

karrit2000 said:


> What Characters were out?


Wasn’t there but I saw people post pics with Chewie and R2 in front of MFSR


----------



## Helvetica

karrit2000 said:


> What Characters were out?



I saw the storm troopers, Jessie, Woody and Buzz. It wasn't really a priority for us.


----------



## disneyforsix

So much fun!  We had a great time!!


----------



## Raspus

Did they have the DVC popcorn bucket?


----------



## Helvetica

Raspus said:


> Did they have the DVC popcorn bucket?



Yes


----------



## cellomom

Wasn't there, but this list was posted on Instagram-


Instagram


----------



## Dean1953

At character meets, did they have PhotoPass photographers there?


----------



## dancingtodisney

We had a fun time! Wait times were decent and we got on a good few rides, had a little dance party and had some snacks! 

There were no photo pass at the characters from what I saw. It was the old style of taking a picture and they were roped off although at the animation area they were dancing around with people.


----------



## dancingtodisney

We got our DVC popcorn bucked really early before the party started from pizzarizzo with no wait (saw people queuing later on at popcorn stands)


----------



## sgtdisney

There was a photopass person taking pictures of Buzz.   The end of the night the lines were long for the popcorn kiosks, because people were ordering snacks.   They had 3 popcorn "distribution" centers where there were no lines.  Pizza Rizzo and 2 others, I don't recall right now.   Was able to get blue milk for the snack ticket which was nice.  Had a great time and went on Smuggler's Run, Rise of the Resistance and Runaway Railway with decent wait times.   Runaway Railway was a walk on after midnight.   Rise closes at 1130, an hour before the event ends.


----------



## com_op_2000

Is Savi's Workshop open during MM?
If so what hours and do you need to make a reservation upon entry to the park?


----------



## dez1978

This was my 1st mm event. I wasn’t super impressed. The only walk on ride was rock n roller coaster. Everything else was 30-50 mins. We left at midnight bc my kids were done. Only rode smugglers, slinky and rnc. But it was free and fell during a week we were already here so I won’t complain.


----------



## karrit2000

Doesn't seem like a very impressive list of Characters.  Guess I'll be prioritizing rides on 6/16.


----------



## dancingtodisney

Things I enjoyed:

- low wait times for some rides (TSM, Alien Swirling Saucers & Mickey and Minnie’s (although I do think we got lucky and arrived right as they re-opened)

- free snacks

- fun party atmosphere (CMs dancing around, characters dancing with little kids and people having a laugh on the rides)

- empty merch shops

- walking around without the regular day crowds

Things that didn’t work so well / kinks to be ironed out

- lots of confusion around what qualified as a snack credit - menu items listed as sides in the app with “qualifies as a snack” specifically for the event (these items don’t have that verbiage during regular park hours - see attached image) did not have the purple snack credit logo on the physical menus at the QS location and CMs had been instructed only to allow items with the purple icon. The only items with the purple icon at most QS locations were deserts and drinks and you don’t know what has that icon without travelling to the QS location which was quite frustrating. I managed to get what I wanted at one location thanks to a helpful CM but we wasted a lot of time at other locations. I think these vouchers worked a lot better at Epcot with F&G booths.

- DVC merch was advertised at specific locations but the selection was pretty poor in my opinion (one spirit jersey a shirt and some ears) was hoping for some more DVC merch

- There was confusion during the party hours at a lot of the snack carts and some people traded their snack vouchers for Mickey Bars when they really should’ve been instructed to go round the corner to get the included ones.

- Wasn’t too excited about the characters and think that effected the ride wait times as people weren’t prioritising seeing them

- Overall CMs seemed really unsure about how things were going to work, we had some lovely chats with some amazing CMs I just think they weren’t prepped well for the event which is totally not their fault.

I was happy overall that I got to do an evening at HS as there are currently no EMH there. Hopefully some of the kinks will be ironed out as this was the first event. Really happy these nights are back as it’s a lovely perk.


----------



## Spivey378

I’m just excited to be in the park on 6/16. I’m not going to plan or have an agenda. I’m just going to see what happens.


----------



## DebbieB

Raspus said:


> Did they have the DVC popcorn bucket?


Do they run out?   If I waited until when I was leaving, would they still be available?


----------



## cmarsh31

Ok, now that the HS MMs are started... could DVC please get moving on AK for August?! AHHHHH!


----------



## erionm

cmarsh31 said:


> Ok, now that the HS MMs are started... could DVC please get moving on AK for August?! AHHHHH!


Registration will probably start about 1 month out from the first DAK event night, so probably still another month yet.


----------



## SteffyLou

So for those of you who went, do you suggest eating before we go?


----------



## GAN

dancingtodisney said:


> Things I enjoyed:
> 
> - low wait times for some rides (TSM, Alien Swirling Saucers & Mickey and Minnie’s (although I do think we got lucky and arrived right as they re-opened)
> 
> - free snacks
> 
> - fun party atmosphere (CMs dancing around, characters dancing with little kids and people having a laugh on the rides)
> 
> - empty merch shops
> 
> - walking around without the regular day crowds
> 
> Things that didn’t work so well / kinks to be ironed out
> 
> - lots of confusion around what qualified as a snack credit - menu items listed as sides in the app with “qualifies as a snack” specifically for the event (these items don’t have that verbiage during regular park hours - see attached image) did not have the purple snack credit logo on the physical menus at the QS location and CMs had been instructed only to allow items with the purple icon. The only items with the purple icon at most QS locations were deserts and drinks and you don’t know what has that icon without travelling to the QS location which was quite frustrating. I managed to get what I wanted at one location thanks to a helpful CM but we wasted a lot of time at other locations. I think these vouchers worked a lot better at Epcot with F&G booths.
> 
> - DVC merch was advertised at specific locations but the selection was pretty poor in my opinion (one spirit jersey a shirt and some ears) was hoping for some more DVC merch
> 
> - There was confusion during the party hours at a lot of the snack carts and some people traded their snack vouchers for Mickey Bars when they really should’ve been instructed to go round the corner to get the included ones.
> 
> - Wasn’t too excited about the characters and think that effected the ride wait times as people weren’t prioritising seeing them
> 
> - Overall CMs seemed really unsure about how things were going to work, we had some lovely chats with some amazing CMs I just think they weren’t prepped well for the event which is totally not their fault.
> 
> I was happy overall that I got to do an evening at HS as there are currently no EMH there. Hopefully some of the kinks will be ironed out as this was the first event. Really happy these nights are back as it’s a lovely perk.


THIS…

We had an overall wonderful time hanging out with great people but there were some kinks, as noted above, although nothing that spoiled the night.  With Disney most of us have high expectation, so when they fall short in some obviously basic categories it does make you wonder.  For instance, the merch that we viewed was awful; and yes, some cast members acted in certain situations like they had not been trained/briefed on how things are to go.  Also, we spent time in Galaxy Edge but no sign of R2 or Chewie so you either had to hang there or know where and when they would appear.


----------



## GAN

SteffyLou said:


> So for those of you who went, do you suggest eating before we go?


Y. E. S.


----------



## lawgator

That's what we did.  Had a nice meal in our room at OKW, took bus over for 7pm arrival and then got our wristbands in a very long, but fast moving line and went in park.  We focused on the attractions.  We did get our popcorn buckets early in case they ran out and had little string backpack to put them in.   Rode Toy Story Mania, Rise of Resistance, Millennium Falcon, Runaway Ralilroad (it reopened after it was down) and Slinky Dog Dash. Saw a bit of the entertainment at the dance party, too.  In between rides we got our free Mickey bars AND also later the free strawberry popsicles at an ice cream cart near the old Little Mermaid attraction.  We used our snack credits as we left the park at midnight to take something home because we were full from the ice cream.  We tried to get Mickey pretzels near the Chinese theatre location, but lines were super long as a lot of other people waited to get snacks and they ran out.  They also ran out of the nuts at another line I was in.  So, if you want a snack like that to take back, get it earlier.  We ended up getting the big cookie and soft drink at a place called The Market.   There were lines for attractions, but they were shorter than normal and the weather was perfect and atmosphere and music made it fun.   Overall, we had a blast and I hope you will enjoy it as much as we did.


----------



## torontominnie

The event went relatively smoothly for us as well. We got to the park just before 6, they started handing out the wrist bands then. They held everyone with bands at the turnstiles until about 645 then let the crowd in. We went straight to rotr then mfr which were our priority. We did attempt to get a drink at the cantina, which had no wait. However it was packed inside and the service was super slow so we bailed. Overall we had a ton of fun and managed to go on 6 rides which was more then I expected. Did not bother with any characters though. Also had a hard time with the snack credits, as most places were sold out of savoury items. Ended up getting funnel cakes which wasn’t awful by any stretch. I hope this helps people planning for the next event!


----------



## Akck

We have APs, so we entered the park around 5. Headed to the DVC kiosk near Sci-Fi Dine-In and waited less than 5 minutes to get our bands. Star Tours was a walk-on then with a 5 minute posted wait. We then went to Backlot Express to cool off some and eat dinner. When we left, the line at the kiosk had grown about 10 times as long. We got a popcorn bucket at Pizza Rizzo just past 7 with no wait. I saw that MFSR had a 55 minute wait, so we decided to knock that ride off before the event. Big mistake. The wait was over 100 minutes. By the time we finished, the event had started. We then went to ROTR, which was almost a continuously moving line. We then took a break and found the free Mickey and fruit bars. MMRR was next and basically a walk-on.

We then got in a food line and they were out of pretzels and churros (20 minute wait for resupply). We got in another line, got candied almonds and then split up and got back in the pretzel and popcorn lines. We really didn’t want two buckets, but they didn’t have any large boxes.

We could’ve done a few more rides, but our feet wouldn’t let us. We had stood in the line for Remy‘s the night before and it went down for the night just as we got to the boarding area. That, with the wait for MFSR did us in. We did walk through the shop to see DVC gear and were disappointed. We could’ve gotten a 2020 Midnight Magic tee at the Character Warehouse, which would’ve been better than what was available.

Overall, we enjoyed the event and appreciate DVD for putting it on.


----------



## Dean1953

I’ll wear my Moonlight Magic tee shirt with slinky Dog on it for the July MM event.  At least it isn't generic.


----------



## GAN

Dean1953 said:


> I’ll wear my Moonlight Magic tee shirt with slinky Dog on it for the July MM event.  At least it isn't generic.


I think most of us would have loved to have been offered a shirt like that as an option to purchase …but we saw nothing.  It’s funny how Disney finds ways of squeezing 10 Pennies out of a nickel, then misses an absolutely perfect opportunity to make money on a tshirt that guests would actually enjoy and promote the DVC product!


----------



## Akck

GAN said:


> I think most of us would have loved to have been offered a shirt like that as an option to purchase …but we saw nothing.  It’s funny how Disney finds ways of squeezing 10 Pennies out of a nickel, then misses an absolutely perfect opportunity to make money on a tshirt that guests would actually enjoy and promote the DVC product!



Yes, a t-shirt or a pin. I would’ve gotten the 2020 MM tee I saw at the Character Warehouse had I known the pickings were so slim.


----------



## hauntedcity

GAN said:


> I think most of us would have loved to have been offered a shirt like that as an option to purchase …but we saw nothing.  It’s funny how Disney finds ways of squeezing 10 Pennies out of a nickel, then misses an absolutely perfect opportunity to make money on a tshirt that guests would actually enjoy and promote the DVC product!


There's alway the chance they couldn't get products created in time.  Even though things are improving, supply chain issues are still raging across the world (like, the Earth, not just Disney World).


----------



## cmarsh31

erionm said:


> Registration will probably start about 1 month out from the first DAK event night, so probably still another month yet.



I know, I'm just REALLY impatient!


----------



## Dean1953

I think that Disney went from the individualized Moonlight Magic merchandise, with the Park and a recognizable icon from it, to in 2020 just the name Moonlight Magic on it because they ordered more than were necessary when it was detailed for each Park.  The excess went to the Outlet stores. Then, an executive proposed gearing merchandise to a generic Moonlight Magic, then sell that excess at the Outlets.  Definitely a penny pinching move


----------



## JETSDAD

We had a good time but wish there were more rare characters like previous events. We were already in the park so got our check-in done early which went quick. Popcorn bucket was also a fast grab at Pizzerizzo. Overall still happy to have been there and looking forward to trying to get tickets for the AK event in August.


----------



## OffToDWD

JETSDAD said:


> We had a good time but wish there were more rare characters like previous events. We were already in the park so got our check-in done early which went quick. Popcorn bucket was also a fast grab at Pizzerizzo. Overall still happy to have been there and looking forward to trying to get tickets for the AK event i



We'll be in the park early also... where do we go to check in without having to leave the park?  Sounds like we can do this before 7pm?  Thanks!


----------



## kes601

OffToDWD said:


> We'll be in the park early also... where do we go to check in without having to leave the park?  Sounds like we can do this before 7pm?  Thanks!


It'll be in the email you receive (we are going June 16 also).  As I recall from another post it's at the DVC kiosk across from SciFi.


----------



## OffToDWD

kes601 said:


> It'll be in the email you receive (we are going June 16 also).  As I recall from another post it's at the DVC kiosk across from SciFi.


Perfect!  Thanks!  I will *patiently* wait for the email...


----------



## JETSDAD

kes601 said:


> It'll be in the email you receive (we are going June 16 also).  As I recall from another post it's at the DVC kiosk across from SciFi.


This is correct, starting at 4:00.  We went right around 4 and there really wasn't a line....a little while later there seemed to be quite a long line but I don't know how long it was taking to get through it.


----------



## GAN

hauntedcity said:


> There's alway the chance they couldn't get products created in time.  Even though things are improving, supply chain issues are still raging across the world (like, the Earth, not just Disney World).


That’s possible …but I’ve seen plenty of other crappy t-shirts they’ve managed to get printed.


----------



## SteffyLou

I’m sorry if this was asked before… can the popcorn bucket be used again in the parks on a normal day for the cheap refill or is it basically just a souvenir?


----------



## Jenwdwfan

SteffyLou said:


> I’m sorry if this was asked before… can the popcorn bucket be used again in the parks on a normal day for the cheap refill or is it basically just a souvenir?


I refilled my DVC bucket twice after Epcot Moonlight Magic.  So hopefully same thing applies now


----------



## Mexacajun

DebbieB said:


> Do they run out?   If I waited until when I was leaving, would they still be available?


We got ours after 12 and they had tons. No issue.


----------



## CLAYINCT

Any reports from the most recent Moonlight Magic at HS? How were the wait times? Snack availability? Character meet and greets?


----------



## Liquidice

CLAYINCT said:


> Any reports from the most recent Moonlight Magic at HS? How were the wait times? Snack availability? Character meet and greets?



I went to the Moonlight Magic on 6/16, the character meet & greets were the same as the first Moonlight Magic at Hollywood Studios.  A review of the event with details of the snacks, meet & greets, etc here: https://dvcfan.com/2022/05/31/disneys-hollywood-studios-2022-dvc-moonlight-magic-review/

I'll caveat my comments by saying it is a "free" event, so please take any of my complaints or negatives with a grain of salt - at the end of the day this is an event that DVD doesn't have to do and is a thank-you to DVC Members. Overall I enjoyed the event and I would definitely attend another one.

Positives:
1. Some good character Meet & Greets and Photopass opportunities; My longest wait (over 30 minutes) was to see Chewbacca and R2-D2 but seeing a real rolling around R2 was awesome. Got a photopass picture with lightsabers with hardly any wait (normally you wait awhile for these). The Goofy dance party was pretty cool, they had Goofy and Max doing their dance from the the Goofy movie too. Goofy/Max are on stage, so you can't go up close to them - but Darkwing Duck and Launchpad were in the "audience" for pictures. We also got pictures with Woody and Jessie and then Buzz, both had much shorter waits than Chewie / R2.
2. Ride waits were pretty short, but I didn't ride RoTR so don't know the wait time for that one. Smuggler's Run had a 15-20 minute wait at the beginning of the night, Slinky was down for an hour or so - but even with that we didn't wait very long. Posted 40 minute wait, but I think it was more like 15-20 mins. MMRR was a walk on at midnight.
3. We arrived at around 7:30pm (entry started at 7pm) and getting in was not too bad of a wait, less than 5 minutes and things seemed very organized. I feel like there may have been some adjustment at the first few Moonlight Magic events, but things went really smoothly for us.
4. Acquiring popcorn buckets was really organized and easy - Pizza Rizzo was setup to distribute buckets and there were plenty of people working and plenty of buckets and boxes of popcorn.  There was no wait for me when I got there. Huge kudos as this was a big issue at the first Epcot event.
5. DVC CMs seemed super happy to be there and I love it.

Negatives:
1. I prefer the free Quick Service Meal over the Snack vouchers, long waits for snacks everywhere I went - ended up waiting in a ~20 minute line at the end of the night and used all of the snack vouchers for 6 Jack-Jack Num-Num Cookies lol. With the QS meal, the lines were long, but once you got your food that was it.  I only was able to attend 1 MM before the pandemic, but you showed up - ate and by then the event started.  At HS the lines for every snack cart just felt long and people were spreading out the vouchers to multiple locations.  This is probably my biggest nitpick about MM, but it is a nitpick.
2. They were out of the free Mickey Bars when I went to get one around 10:30pm.
3. Slinky was down for an hour (Can't really control this though).
4. Some character meet & greets were still distanced - while others weren't.  I don't understand why this is?  Darth Vader and Rescue Rangers were distanced.
5. Wait times aren't posted in the app so you have to look at the boards or at the actual ride.  Wait times seemed to be really inflated (to try to dissuade you from riding?) Toy Story Mania had a 35 minute posted wait time but it was a walk on. If you have DAS, the inflated wait times were annoying, they were doing paper ticket DAS, but sticking strictly to the posted wait time (not even a 5 minute early courtesy). Better to just use the standby line than to try to use DAS.

Overall - it was a great event.  I am so happy Moonlight Magic is back!


----------



## MinnieSueB

Liquidice said:


> I went to the Moonlight Magic on 6/16, the character meet & greets were the same as the first Moonlight Magic at Hollywood Studios.  A review of the event with details of the snacks, meet & greets, etc here: https://dvcfan.com/2022/05/31/disneys-hollywood-studios-2022-dvc-moonlight-magic-review/
> 
> I'll caveat my comments by saying it is a "free" event, so please take any of my complaints or negatives with a grain of salt - at the end of the day this is an event that DVD doesn't have to do and is a thank-you to DVC Members. Overall I enjoyed the event and I would definitely attend another one.
> 
> Positives:
> 1. Some good character Meet & Greets and Photopass opportunities; My longest wait (over 30 minutes) was to see Chewbacca and R2-D2 but seeing a real rolling around R2 was awesome. Got a photopass picture with lightsabers with hardly any wait (normally you wait awhile for these). The Goofy dance party was pretty cool, they had Goofy and Max doing their dance from the the Goofy movie too. Goofy/Max are on stage, so you can't go up close to them - but Darkwing Duck and Launchpad were in the "audience" for pictures. We also got pictures with Woody and Jessie and then Buzz, both had much shorter waits than Chewie / R2.
> 2. Ride waits were pretty short, but I didn't ride RoTR so don't know the wait time for that one. Smuggler's Run had a 15-20 minute wait at the beginning of the night, Slinky was down for an hour or so - but even with that we didn't wait very long. Posted 40 minute wait, but I think it was more like 15-20 mins. MMRR was a walk on at midnight.
> 3. We arrived at around 7:30pm (entry started at 7pm) and getting in was not too bad of a wait, less than 5 minutes and things seemed very organized. I feel like there may have been some adjustment at the first few Moonlight Magic events, but things went really smoothly for us.
> 4. Acquiring popcorn buckets was really organized and easy - Pizza Rizzo was setup to distribute buckets and there were plenty of people working and plenty of buckets and boxes of popcorn.  There was no wait for me when I got there. Huge kudos as this was a big issue at the first Epcot event.
> 5. DVC CMs seemed super happy to be there and I love it.
> 
> Negatives:
> 1. I prefer the free Quick Service Meal over the Snack vouchers, long waits for snacks everywhere I went - ended up waiting in a ~20 minute line at the end of the night and used all of the snack vouchers for 6 Jack-Jack Num-Num Cookies lol. With the QS meal, the lines were long, but once you got your food that was it.  I only was able to attend 1 MM before the pandemic, but you showed up - ate and by then the event started.  At HS the lines for every snack cart just felt long and people were spreading out the vouchers to multiple locations.  This is probably my biggest nitpick about MM, but it is a nitpick.
> 2. They were out of the free Mickey Bars when I went to get one around 10:30pm.
> 3. Slinky was down for an hour (Can't really control this though).
> 4. Some character meet & greets were still distanced - while others weren't.  I don't understand why this is?  Darth Vader and Rescue Rangers were distanced.
> 5. Wait times aren't posted in the app so you have to look at the boards or at the actual ride.  Wait times seemed to be really inflated (to try to dissuade you from riding?) Toy Story Mania had a 35 minute posted wait time but it was a walk on. If you have DAS, the inflated wait times were annoying, they were doing paper ticket DAS, but sticking strictly to the posted wait time (not even a 5 minute early courtesy). Better to just use the standby line than to try to use DAS.
> 
> Overall - it was a great event.  I am so happy Moonlight Magic is back!


Could you please tell me where the Num-Num cookies are?  That's all I'm really interested in when we go in July.  THANKS!


----------



## MinnieSueB

JETSDAD said:


> We had a good time but wish there were more rare characters like previous events. We were already in the park so got our check-in done early which went quick. Popcorn bucket was also a fast grab at Pizzerizzo. Overall still happy to have been there and looking forward to trying to get tickets for the AK event in August.


We are trying to get into AK as well.  Have you received an email yet?  Registration starts Tuesday.


----------



## MinnieSueB

MinnieSueB said:


> We are trying to get into AK as well.  Have you received an email yet?  Registration starts Tuesday.





JETSDAD said:


> We had a good time but wish there were more rare characters like previous events. We were already in the park so got our check-in done early which went quick. Popcorn bucket was also a fast grab at Pizzerizzo. Overall still happy to have been there and looking forward to trying to get tickets for the AK event in August.


Never mind - Went back on DVC site & it says that we will receive our email tomorrow June 27


----------



## Liquidice

MinnieSueB said:


> Could you please tell me where the Num-Num cookies are?  That's all I'm really interested in when we go in July.  THANKS!



They are sold at the Market snack stand which is at the corner as you head towards Toy Story Land.  If you know where the Incredibles Meet & Greet with Edna Mode used to be, it is right outside of that area.  

On this map, it is number 49 - https://www.wdwinfo.com/maps/disney-hollywood-studios-map.htm


----------



## larsonb74

Anyone receive email on AK event yet today?  Watching for it as we have reservations during the event dates.


----------



## erionm

larsonb74 said:


> Anyone receive email on AK event yet today?  Watching for it as we have reservations during the event dates.


Not yet.  Ours for the DHS MM event arrived around 12:30 pm eastern the day prior.


----------



## MinnieSueB

Nothing yet


----------



## b00kbug

Got my AK Email!


----------



## cellomom

me too!


----------



## MinnieSueB

This makes me nervous.  No email.  I received my email for HS back in May - was booked on blue card for that one.  This AK is on resale points so maybe DVC will not allow me to go on resale points.


----------



## b00kbug

MinnieSueB said:


> This makes me nervous.  No email.  I received my email for HS back in May - was booked on blue card for that one.  This AK is on resale points so maybe DVC will not allow me to go on resale points.



I thought that I had heard that MM events was only for blue card - and if you already attended an event for the blue card points you have, you wont be able to register for another. Blue card contracts can register for multiple events - at least that's what I read on another thread.


----------



## Helvetica

MinnieSueB said:


> This makes me nervous.  No email.  I received my email for HS back in May - was booked on blue card for that one.  This AK is on resale points so maybe DVC will not allow me to go on resale points.



I’m pretty sure that’s the issue. If you have a blue card you should be able to book on the second date.


----------



## Bonnie1222

b00kbug said:


> I thought that I had heard that MM events was only for blue card - and if you already attended an event for the blue card points you have, you wont be able to register for another. Blue card contracts can register for multiple events - at least that's what I read on another thread.


You can only attend one event per park, you can't attend 2 Epcot etc.  You should be able to attend 1 of each event, if you can get in.  Pre shut down we attended the one at each park and had booked stays.  Haven't heard any different.


----------



## MinnieSueB

Helvetica said:


> I’m pretty sure that’s the issue. If you have a blue card you should be able to book on the second date.


Boooo!  Probably so!  We hear so many different things.


----------



## drise

Has anyone gotten their email for AK registration tomorrow?  I have 2 reservations on points and have not received an email yet.


----------



## Liquidice

I got my email - I posted the registration link here earlier today: https://www.disboards.com/threads/moonlight-magic-ak.3884055/page-5#post-64112322

If you have a valid reservation you don't need the email, just use the link.

You don't need to be staying on direct points only, but there have been issues in the past where if you have multiple DVC accounts (due to having different Use Years) and only one of them has direct points that qualify you for a blue card, the system sometimes doesn't recognize your reservation.  It had been reported that this issue was fixed previously - but might account for why some haven't gotten the email.


----------



## b00kbug

So what info do we need when using the email link? Our member number and a reservation number?


----------



## erionm

b00kbug said:


> So what info do we need when using the email link? Our member number and a reservation number?


Just your member number.


----------



## MinnieSueB

Liquidice said:


> I got my email - I posted the registration link here earlier today: https://www.disboards.com/threads/moonlight-magic-ak.3884055/page-5#post-64112322
> 
> If you have a valid reservation you don't need the email, just use the link.
> 
> You don't need to be staying on direct points only, but there have been issues in the past where if you have multiple DVC accounts (due to having different Use Years) and only one of them has direct points that qualify you for a blue card, the system sometimes doesn't recognize your reservation.  It had been reported that this issue was fixed previously - but might account for why some haven't gotten the email.


This is probably my issue.  I'm blue card but this reservation is booked on resale points - different membership # & different UY.  Does is help calling MS or is that a waste of time?


----------



## AmishGuy91

MinnieSueB said:


> This is probably my issue.  I'm blue card but this reservation is booked on resale points - different membership # & different UY.  Does is help calling MS or is that a waste of time?


I’m in same boat and no email yesterday.  I called member services about a week ago and they confirmed I am eligible today but I have my doubts


----------



## Spivey378

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Liquidice

MinnieSueB said:


> This is probably my issue.  I'm blue card but this reservation is booked on resale points - different membership # & different UY.  Does is help calling MS or is that a waste of time?



Personally I think it is a waste of time, try going on before 11am to the link provided and it should recognize your blue card status.  This was an issue with the Epcot round but supposedly they fixed the glitch with Hollywood Studios - so you hopefully will be good with Animal Kingdom.


----------



## Akck

Liquidice said:


> Personally I think it is a waste of time, try going on before 11am to the link provided and it should recognize your blue card status.  This was an issue with the Epcot round but supposedly they fixed the glitch with Hollywood Studios - so you hopefully will be good with Animal Kingdom.



It wasn’t fixed for HS. Several members reported the same problems.


----------



## MinnieSueB

Akck said:


> It wasn’t fixed for HS. Several members reported the same problems.


Why does this not surprise me


----------



## Akck

MinnieSueB said:


> This is probably my issue.  I'm blue card but this reservation is booked on resale points - different membership # & different UY.  Does is help calling MS or is that a waste of time?



You may need to enter your resale member # to get in, but finish the reservation with your blue card # or the reverse. I recall one person mentioning they did that. Calling in did nothing as MS wasn’t able to override it.


----------



## Liquidice

Akck said:


> It wasn’t fixed for HS. Several members reported the same problems.



I read multiple reports on DVC Fan of people having success too - so it seems like it is hit or miss.  Similarly to your post though they had to try different membership numbers for it to come up. I think like you said - you use the membership number that your reservation was made under to get in at the beginning.


----------



## MinnieSueB

Thank you!  Will try the tips & see what happens.  I did call MS for the heck of it & they did say that because I booked on resale that I will not be able to book today but who knows.  I'll try & report back.


----------



## Liquidice

MinnieSueB said:


> Thank you!  Will try the tips & see what happens.  I did call MS for the heck of it & they did say that because I booked on resale that I will not be able to book today but who knows.  I'll try & report back.



I don't think that is correct, I have a single account with multiple contracts on it (single UY) and I have both direct and resale points and I used my resale points to stay 2 weeks ago during the Hollywood Studios Moonlight Magic and was able to register with no issue.  It is more a matter of the system knowing that you qualify for the Membership Extras which I assume is harder to figure out when you have multiple membership numbers.  It is an IT problem unfortunately that they haven't quite figured out.


----------



## MinnieSueB

Liquidice said:


> I don't think that is correct, I have a single account with multiple contracts on it (single UY) and I have both direct and resale points and I used my resale points to stay 2 weeks ago during the Hollywood Studios Moonlight Magic and was able to register with no issue.  It is more a matter of the system knowing that you qualify for the Membership Extras which I assume is harder to figure out when you have multiple membership numbers.  It is an IT problem unfortunately that they haven't quite figured out.


Disney's IT is truly unbelievable that they are a multi-billion dollar company with this bad of an IT dept.  Leadership CHOOSES not to spend money in that area.


----------



## Dean1953

I’m at 9,000.  Is that good?  It’s the same number that I got for Hollywood Studios MM


----------



## Helvetica

Dean1953 said:


> I’m at 9,000.  Is that good?



I hope so. I'm at 6900. Best of luck everyone!


----------



## Akck

Dean1953 said:


> I’m at 9,000.  Is that good?


Maybe. I think HS had success in the 15,000-20,000 range.


----------



## Nennie

I got 46!  Registered for 9/28.  YAY!


----------



## peabody58

We're in for AK MM 9/28!!!   3 devices used for queue wait list :  Google 85, Google Incognito: 12220; Phone, 2983.

Needless to say we got registered quickly for DW and myself!  Best of luck to everyone else.


----------



## Dean1953

I’m at 7,700. I used chrome and safari on iPad and safari on iPhone


----------



## Dean1953

I’m at 7,000


----------



## karrit2000

Got in for 9/28.  Had 5 devices active.  My lowest starting number was 899, then 1218, 9095, 9184 & 14149.  Last device I queued with got the lowest starting number while the first one had the highest.


----------



## Dean1953

I’m at under 6,000.  I got 9,000 with the last of 3 queues. The others were 10,900 and 11,100


----------



## JETSDAD

I started just above 1900 and got registered for the August 31st event.  Most of my other devices started over 10k.


----------



## Dean1953

I’m at 5,000


----------



## MinnieSueB

Liquidice said:


> I read multiple reports on DVC Fan of people having success too - so it seems like it is hit or miss.  Similarly to your post though they had to try different membership numbers for it to come up. I think like you said - you use the membership number that your reservation was made under to get in at the beginning.


Thank you!  Was able to book under the resale membership #


----------



## Dean1953

I’m at 3,000. Feeling pretty confident


----------



## Dean1953

I’m at 2,000


----------



## SpaceYeti

Was 3150 and successfully registered for 8/31! See you all then!


----------



## Dean1953

I’m at 1,000


----------



## Dean1953

The dreaded the line is paused has come up


----------



## mickeydotcom

I got in at 7600 and 36 minutes later I am registered for the 7/26 MM.


----------



## pepper47a

My tablet was 2750, phone 3100. Took 14 nerve wracking minutes but going July 26th


----------



## AmishGuy91

MinnieSueB said:


> Thank you!  Was able to book under the resale membership #



As did I..glad they fixed it


----------



## Dean1953

It’s still paused. It would be hard to believe that all 3 nights sold out under 10,000    That’s the point that the Hollywood Studios sold out, at 10,000.  The waiting is the hardest part


----------



## Dean1953

It’s back on. I’m at 650


----------



## Dean1953

another pause


----------



## playallday

July 26 AK sold out


----------



## Dean1953

July 26 has sold out. I was 334 away. I may try again on the next round   I am surprised that they are letting fewer people into Animal Kingdom than Hollywood Studios


----------



## Bibbidi_Boo

Dean1953 said:


> July 26 has sold out. I was 334 away. I may try again on the next round   I am surprised that they are letting fewer people into Animal Kingdom than Hollywood Studios



There are less attractions and such at AK though.


----------



## FionaP

ValW said:


> "Moonlight Magic is Back! Beginning March 17, eligible Members and special Guests can take in the magic of Disney Parks after dark with exclusive complimentary after-hours access. Enjoy select new and classic attractions with shorter-than-usual wait times, character sightings, reimagined entertainment and special treats, all during The World's Most Magical Celebration!" http://di.sn/6005KTOSU


Super frustrating process!! I have been a direct member for 5 years but my vacations have never lined up with an event. Finally had a vacation planned for during the July 26 AK party. Never received a link via email despite having a reservation. Went on the site at 11 to try to register by the time I figured it out the party was sold out! So disappointed! 

They push the “blue card” perks but if only a select few can take advantage of them is it worth it?


----------



## Helvetica

FionaP said:


> Super frustrating process!! I have been a direct member for 5 years but my vacations have never lined up with an event. Finally had a vacation planned for during the July 26 AK party. Never received a link via email despite having a reservation. Went on the site at 11 to try to register by the time I figured it out the party was sold out! So disappointed!
> 
> They push the “blue card” perks but if only a select few can take advantage of them is it worth it?



It's definitely disappointing, but you do have a second chance on July 13th. Try to use what you've learned from this experience and try again. You'll need to be on the site before 11 am and try to use multiple devices and/or some  incognito tabs. 

Unfortunately, the first date is always the one that sells out first.


----------



## playallday

I got in to the Sept 28 AK event after starting at 9750 in the queue. It took 69 minutes and two pauses though!


----------



## Dean1953

I’ll try again on July 13   I arrive on the 12th but can be by poolside at Old Key West at 10:45 for the second attempt. Instead of playing bingo, I can start up a game, where everyone with a phone has the link.  The person with the lowest number in the Queue gets $20.  And if I still get shut out, I’ll have my memory of the last Moonlight Magic that I attended at Animal Kingdom, where I froze my As# off.


----------



## FionaP

Helvetica said:


> It's definitely disappointing, but you do have a second chance on July 13th. Try to use what you've learned from this experience and try again. You'll need to be on the site before 11 am and try to use multiple devices and/or some  incognito tabs.
> 
> Unfortunately, the first date is always the one that sells out first.


Thank you! Can you join the queue before 11 or are you just up and ready to push the link at 11?


----------



## Dean1953

You try the link.  If it’s activate, and it should be by 8 AM, you will see a countdown clock to 11 eastern.  You get to that spot, you do nothing.  At 11, the queue will be shuffled and numbers assigned.  DONT DO ANYTHING TO REFRESH!  You will lose your place in line and be assigned one at the back of the line. The only thing that you need at that point is patience.


----------



## MrsMouseHouse

Do they release more/additional tickets on that July 13 date even though today there were messages that said July and Sept were sold out? Looking to go Sept and it would not accept member ID even though we got in through the queue multiple times. Called MS after and they weren’t helpful. (We were entering ID correctly, had low number and were on registration page by 11:13, membership is direct/not resale, we had res long ago for AKL, etc etc.) No help from them, as everything seemed kosher from our end, and they confirmed it was all in place on theirs. So frustrating, so we’re hopeful we might get it in July, if there are additional tickets made available. Anyone know?


----------



## Akck

MrsMouseHouse said:


> Do they release more/additional tickets on that July 13 date even though today there were messages that said July and Sept were sold out? Looking to go Sept and it would not accept member ID even though we got in through the queue multiple times. Called MS after and they weren’t helpful. (We were entering ID correctly, had low number and were on registration page by 11:13, membership is direct/not resale, we had res long ago for AKL, etc etc.) No help from them, as everything seemed kosher from our end, and they confirmed it was all in place on theirs. So frustrating, so we’re hopeful we might get it in July, if there are additional tickets made available. Anyone know?



I believe they hold some back plus those who cancel. It’s not much and can be less than 1,000 spots.


----------



## MrsMouseHouse

Helvetica said:


> It's definitely disappointing, but you do have a second chance on July 13th. Try to use what you've learned from this experience and try again. You'll need to be on the site before 11 am and try to use multiple devices and/or some  incognito tabs.
> 
> Unfortunately, the first date is always the one that sells out first.


Do they offer additional tickets on that July date? Today I know that there were messages of “sold out” for July and Sept. Does that mean totally sold out, or sold out for this first round today, and more will be made available For those dates on the July sign up? Thanks.


----------



## Boopuff

I kinda think they need to do away with the "bring guests" thing.  I think it should just be members only (those physically staying in your room).  Bringing extras just cuts down the availability.  I guess DVC sees the extra people as potential owners.


----------



## Helvetica

MrsMouseHouse said:


> Do they offer additional tickets on that July date? Today I know that there were messages of “sold out” for July and Sept. Does that mean totally sold out, or sold out for this first round today, and more will be made available For those dates on the July sign up? Thanks.



This round is sold out. There will be more tickets allotted during the July round.


----------



## Bibbidi_Boo

Boopuff said:


> I kinda think they need to do away with the "bring guests" thing.  I think it should just be members only (those physically staying in your room).  Bringing extras just cuts down the availability.  I guess DVC sees the extra people as potential owners.



Bingo….the non member guests are seen as potential owners. It’s all marketing.


----------

